# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2010 às 00:08)

Inicio Abril com 11,0ºC, humidade nos 90% e vento fraco, agora de Nornordeste.

O céu mantém-se encoberto, mas não choveu mais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2010 às 00:33)

Vento nulo, 11,6 ºC e 84 % de humidade.

Céu muito nublado e pressão em subida, com 1021,7 hPa.

Ainda não se acumulou precipitação, embora estivesse a chover fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Abr 2010 às 05:58)

bom dia... 

As amplitudes ainda são marcantes neste final de Março, o que está longe de se considerar atípico.

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de NW, e uma temperatura mínima ainda em actualização.

*Extremos de ontem*

Máximos: 16.8ºC / 82% HR
mínimos: 9.4ºC / 39% HR

*Valores actuais:* 8.2ºC / 75% HR


----------



## vitamos (1 Abr 2010 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Manhã mais fria que as anteriores. 7ºC junto ao rio com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2010 às 10:04)

Mínima de 9,7 ºC.

Não ocorreu precipitação.

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, cerca de 1/8 por cirrus.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO e 14,1 ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2010 às 10:05)

Bom dia!
Abril começa fresco e com muito sol.
Sigo com 13.7ºC, após mínima de 10.9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2010 às 11:05)

Bom dia!
Tive uma mínima de 11.3ºC e agora tenho 15.0ºC.
A humidade está pelos 49%.
O céu está pouco nublado e o sol brilha.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2010 às 11:25)

Bom dia!

A primeira mínima desde mês foi de uns agradáveis *7,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus Mediocris.

Humidade nos 56% e pressão a 1022 hPa, com vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2010 às 12:31)

Boas

Céu com algumas nuvens, estão 16ºC em Oeiras


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Abr 2010 às 14:57)

Boa Tarde

Há 3 anos a trás no dia 1 de abril estavam algumas zonas de Portugal sob actividade eléctrica ( que saudades), este ano só andam ai umas nuvenzitas  que não fazem nada, enfim que saudades que tenho de há 3 anos a trás.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2010 às 17:15)

Boas,
Hoje a mínima foi de -2,2ºC. Actualmente 5,4ºC e chuva muito forte com 27,8mm acumulados.


----------



## Roque (1 Abr 2010 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde,
Alguém me pode dizer qual foi a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada neste mês em Lisboa?


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2010 às 17:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje a mínima foi de -2,2ºC. Actualmente 5,4ºC e chuva muito forte com 27,8mm acumulados.



Provavelmente deves ter acordado tarde.
Porque ao inicio da manhã a praia da Figueira estava assim.






Entretanto a neve passou a chuva e rapidamente derreteu tudo.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2010 às 17:43)

AnDré disse:


> Provavelmente deves ter acordado tarde.
> Porque ao inicio da manhã a praia da Figueira estava assim.
> 
> 
> ...



Nessa altura já estava acordado, estava era umas braçadas no mar (não gosto de água muito fria) e não reparei nisso. É pena, parece que perdi um belo espetáculo...


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2010 às 17:47)

N_Fig disse:


> Nessa altura já estava acordado, estava era umas braçadas no mar (não gosto de água muito fria) e não reparei nisso. É pena, parece que perdi um belo espetáculo...



Ora bolas...
Em poucos minutos ficou tudo assim.
Agora só daqui a mais de 31 milhões de segundos é que o fenómeno se deve voltar a repetir. 




Roque disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Alguém me pode dizer qual foi a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada neste mês em Lisboa?



Penso que foi 31,0ºC no Geofísico a 10 de Abril de 1950.

-----------------------

Entretanto aqui sigo com 13,4ºC e vento moderado de noroeste.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2010 às 17:58)

AnDré disse:


> Penso que foi 31,0ºC no Geofísico a 10 de Abril de 1950.



Tão baixa? Ainda há 2 ou 3 anos Lisboa teve temperaturas acima dos 30ºC em Abril.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2010 às 18:01)

AnDré disse:


> Penso que foi 31,0ºC no Geofísico a 10 de Abril de 1950.



Só tenho as normais de 51-80 para Lisboa/Geofísico, em que o valor máximo é de 30,4 ºC em Abril.

Não entra o ano de 1950, por isso o valor que encontraste é mesmo o mais alto, curiosamente numa normal antecessora.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2010 às 18:12)

Tive agora a verificar e foi em 2008, com 30,4ºC. Quer dizer que há dois quase que se ia batendo o recorde de temperatura máxima em Abril e eu não sabia.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Que cenário fantástico na Figueira! Nevar aí a *1 de Abril* é obra!

---

De momento sigo com 14,2ºC, estando a humidade nos 50% e a pressão nos 1022 hPa.

Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2010 às 20:02)

Boas 

Dia de aguaceiros por aqui, alguns deles acompanhados de trovoada. Caiu também algum granizo.

Sigo com 28,0ºC. Vento fraco e mais aguaceiros a caminho.  



(13,5ºC, 50% HR, 1023 mb)


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2010 às 20:26)

Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> Dia de aguaceiros por aqui, alguns deles acompanhados de trovoada. Caiu também algum granizo.
> 
> ...



Pois é Lightning...
Por aqui as trovoadas foram intensas,  a chuva também, mas o forte mesmo foi o vento
Tive 35ºC de máxima e já oiço alguns trovões a caminho.
----
Falando a sério, estou com 14.0C e 51% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2010 às 20:38)

Máxima de 18,2 ºC.

O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de ONO, com 12,4 ºC e 64 % de humidade.

Pressão atmosférica em subida, nos 1023,5 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2010 às 21:49)

Sigo neste momento com 13.4ºC e 56% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2010 às 22:36)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de nevoeiro até meio da manhã e ensolarado mas com nortada bem fresca durante a tarde.

Máxima: 15,4º

Mínima: 4,1º

Neste momento, 7,9º e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2010 às 23:03)

Temperatura a descer a um ritmo agradável. 9,2ºC por agora.

Humidade nos 70% e vento nulo.


----------



## Roque (1 Abr 2010 às 23:14)

Obrigado André, pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2010 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

9,7 ºC / 18,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2010 às 00:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Sigo entretanto com *8,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2010 às 02:00)

Uma fresca madrugada de Abril, com *7,8ºC* e céu pouco nublado.

O vento mantém-se nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Abr 2010 às 09:34)

bom dia... 

Início de manhã bem fresco como se de uma desforra do Inverno se tratasse!

Há pouco ainda algumas abertas, mas de momento o cinzento domina quase por completo por Stratocumulus radiatus.

*Extremos de ontem*

Máximos: 16.6ºC / 75% HR
mínimos: 7.7ºC / 31% HR

O termómetro (local de serviço) marca neste momento uns *10ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Abr 2010 às 10:25)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 9.2ºC, seguindo agora com 14.7ºC, 67%HR, 1025hpa.

Ontem, com a ida ao Estádio da Luz, esqueci-me de colocar os extremos que foram de :

10.9ºC
17.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2010 às 10:48)

Esta madrugada, ainda que sem vento, a temperatura _sucumbiu_ à neblusidade.

Mínima de *7,4ºC*, pelas 3:43.

De momento sigo com 14,3ºC, humidade nos 64% e vento fraco de SSO (202º).

Pressão nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Abr 2010 às 11:24)

Os ameaçadores Nimbostratus a quererem avançar mais para Este mas os Altocumulus stratiformis por lá parecem marcar posição! 

Vento fraco de oeste e alguma subida da temperatura.

De momento (local de serviço) estão *14ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Abr 2010 às 11:59)

Bom Dia

A MInima de hoje foi de 3.9ºC,foi uma minima de inverno, por agora estão 17.7ºC e o céu está nublado com grandes abertas.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2010 às 12:08)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *6,3ºC* e 5,7ºC mais junto ao solo 

Agora sigo com boas abertas e 15,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Abr 2010 às 12:19)

Por aqui também boas abertas neste momento com o cinza a dar algum espaço ao azul do céu.

O vento permanece fraco de oeste e estão (local de serviço) ainda cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2010 às 12:48)

Mínima de 9,1 ºC.

O céu encheu-se de nuvens pela madrugada, bloqueando a inversão térmica que estava a ocorrer.

De momento 16,6 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste, humidade nos 54 %.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2010 às 13:47)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14.4ºC

Mín - 8.3ºC

Céu pouco pouco/muito nublado o vento esteve fraco/moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Abr 2010 às 13:49)

Mais um dia cinzento, com a temperatura a seguir nos 17.9ºC, e a HR nos 44%.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2010 às 14:34)

Por aqui vou com 17.3ºC e 49% de Humidade...
O céu está cinzento, embora haja umas _pequenas_ abertas.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2010 às 14:47)

O dia segue fresco 15,8ºC e humidade de 62%HR o vento sopra fraco e o céu está muito nublado com algumas abertas


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2010 às 15:04)

Por aqui um dia marcado por muitas nuvens.

Estou com 15.1ºC e o vento está fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Abr 2010 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.6ºC 17:30
Pressão: 1019.9Hpa 17:30
Intensidade do Vento: 12.2 km/h 17:30
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 15.2ºC 17:30
Humidade Relativa:55% 17:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 17:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2010 às 17:35)

Sigo com 17.5ºC e 51% de Humidade.
O céu está muito nublado, agora já sem abertas.
Estive na rua agora a dar uma volta aqui pela Atalaia, e está bastante abafado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Abr 2010 às 18:15)

Por aqui estão 17.9ºC e o céu permanece nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.2ºC

T.Minima: 3.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2010 às 19:52)

13,4ºC por agora, com céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 67% e vento fraco de ONO (292º), enquanto que a pressão se encontra nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2010 às 22:42)

Sigo com 14.5ºC e 67% de Humidade....
O céu está meio nublado.
O vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2010 às 22:49)

Aqui não há dúvidas de que o céu está muito nublado.

Temperatura a descer, agora, que o vento se encontra nulo, situando-se nos 11,7ºC.

Humidade nos 76%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2010 às 23:37)

Extremos de hoje:

9,1 ºC / 18,1 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu muito nublado, alternando com pouco nublado em alguns momentos, vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2010 às 00:27)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Sigo com 11,0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Abr 2010 às 10:24)

Bom dia!
Dia nublado, como convém, vento fraco, e temperatura nos 16.4ºC, após mínima de 12.4ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

9.2ºC
18.5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Abr 2010 às 10:54)

bom dia 

Início de manhã não tão fresco como a anterior e com céu pouco nublado, pouco depois o cinzento mais uma vez marcou presença e com o surgimento de precipitação fraca mas breve. O vento apresenta-se em geral fraco de oeste.
A temperatura mínima desta madrugada foi de *10.8ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem*

Máximos: 17.4ºC / 80% HR
mínimos: 7.0ºC / 39% HR

De momento o termómetro (local serviço) aponta para os *14ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2010 às 11:04)

Bom dia!

Eis que chove forte! Um aguaceiro repentino abateu-se. A temperatura, que estava nos 13,8ºC, desceu rapidamente para os 12,6ºC actuais.

A mínima foi de *10,8ºC*.

Humidade a 81% e pressão nos 1018 hPa, actualmente, com vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste.

*1,0mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 11:42)

Bom dia!
Começou agora a chuviscar e a temperatura começou a descer.
Estão 15.9ºC tive uma mínima de 10.8ºC.
O céu está totalmente encoberto, sendo escuro para Oeste.
A pressão está pelos 1021hPa.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2010 às 12:31)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,1ºC...

Esta manha já tive 16,8ºC mas agora com a chuva desceu para os actuais 12,9ºC 
Ainda não acumulei precipitação mas vai chovendo fraco que já deu para molhar o chão


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2010 às 12:56)

A temperatura chegou a descer aos 11,7ºC, mas com a acalmia da chuva, voltou a subir, encontrando-se agora nos 13,1ºC.

Humidade nos 79% e vento nos 6,5 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2010 às 13:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16.1ºC

Mín - 7.8ºC

Céu pouco pouco nublado o vento esteve fraco/moderado.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2010 às 13:08)

Depois da chuva e da temperatura ter descido dos 16.8ºC para os 12,5ºC agora já está a recuperar e marca 14,6ºC... a Precipitação é de 0,2mm  ainda deverá cair mais uns aguaceiros fracos mas nada de mais


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2010 às 13:34)

Por aqui começou a chover, 60 km/h e 12.3ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 13:43)

Por aqui o céu está negro, a Oeste e a temperatura é de 15.6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 13:50)

E eis que chove! Embora fraco...
A temperatura está nos 15.3ºC e 69% de Humidade...


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2010 às 14:27)

Está a cair mais um aguaceiro e a precipitação acumulada sobe para 0,4mm  máxima até ao momento de 16,8ºc e agora estão 14,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Abr 2010 às 14:57)

Por aqui já cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos que acumularam até agora 0.5mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 15:30)

Por aqui vou com 15.9ºC e 68% de Humidade...
Chuvisca à já algum tempo, mas o sol brilha ao mesmo tempo.
O vento está moderado com rajadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 18:39)

Por aqui vou com 14.5ºC e 50% de Humidade....
O céu está pouco nublado e o sol brilha.
A pressão está nos 1022hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2010 às 20:19)

Temperatura máxima de *14,1ºC*. [O novo RS intalado já está a surtir efeito.]

De momento sigo com 11,2ºC, humidade nos 68%, vento fraco de Norte, e céu a limpar.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2010 às 21:10)

A máxima foi de *16,8ºC* e a mínima de *10,1ºC*

A precipitação acumulada hoje foi de *0,4mm*

Rajada máxima: *40,2km/h* (19:00)

Agora sigo com 11,5ºC, 65%HR, 1021,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 21:57)

Sigo neste momento com 12.4ºC e 62% de Humidade...
O céu (como tinha dito o Gilmet) está a limpar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Abr 2010 às 22:25)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.3ºC

T.Minima: 7.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2010 às 22:45)

10,6ºC embora tenha já tido *10,4ºC*, establecendo assim um novo valor de temperatura mínima, pelas 21:21.

Humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1022 hPa, a subir, enquanto que o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 22:51)

Sigo com 12.2ºC e 64% de Humidade...
A pressão está nos 1015hPa e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2010 às 22:51)

Máxima de 16,2 ºC.

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante o início da tarde renderam 0,2 mm.

---

Extremos de hoje:

11,3 ºC / 16,2 ºC

0,2 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 23:15)

Dia marcado por alguma chuva durante a manhã, sendo o resto do dia de sol e muita nuvem.
----
Agora vou 12.0ºC e 65% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## meteo (3 Abr 2010 às 23:25)

Boa noite!


Há 2 dias pelo Oeste,mais propriamente na Lourinhã(perto de Torres Vedras) teem estado momentos de céu pouco nublado,muito nublado e já alguns aguaceiros.Há pouco caiu mais uma aguaceiro fraco. Tem estado uma temperatura amena.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 00:02)

Máxima de *16.8ºC.*
----
Sigo agora com 11.5ºC e 68% de Humidade...
A pressão está nos 1026hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13.9ºC

Mín - 10.0ºC

Céu pouco/muito nublado o vento esteve moderado/forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 00:32)

Por aqui agora vou com 11.4ºC e 68% de Humidade... O céu etá pouco nublado.
------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 9.9ºC e 82% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 12km/h.


----------



## Lousano (4 Abr 2010 às 01:32)

Boa noite.

O dia de ontem foi de céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado e aguaceiros/períodos de chuva que diminuiram de frequência ao longo do dia..

Máxima: 13,3º

Mínima: 6,7º

Precip.: 7,6º

Neste momento, vento fraco e 5,4º.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2010 às 01:37)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 9,3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia!
A manhã segue ensolarada e fresca.
Sigo assim com 12.8ºC, após mínima de 10.2ºC.
Ainda 58%HR e 1027hpa.

Extremos de ontem:

11.7ºC
17ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 10:45)

Bom dia!
Tive uma mínima de *9.5ºC.*
Agora vou com 13.5ºC e 53% de Humidade....
A pressão situa-se nos 1029hPa.
O céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2010 às 11:14)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de *8,6ºC*

Agora o céu está completamente limpo e a temperatura é de 13,8ºC com humidade de 49% e o vento sopra fraco a moderado a pressão é alta de 1026,7hpa


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2010 às 11:35)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima mais baixa de Abril, com *6,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,7ºC, humidade a 56% e pressão nos 1025 hPa.

Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Lousano (4 Abr 2010 às 12:00)

Boa dia.

Hoje uma mínima bem fresca, de 0,7º.

Neste momento 12,2º e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Abr 2010 às 12:10)

Bom Dia

Mais uma Minima fresca por aqui 5.5ºC, por agora o dia segue com muito sol e a temperatura está nos 17.0ºC, continuação de um bom Domingo de Páscoa para todos


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Abr 2010 às 13:07)

boa tarde! 

Muito sol com céu limpo, contudo com uma temperatura pouco primaveril com este vento fraco a moderado de NE.
Início de manhã ainda bastante fresco. Eram 6h e estavam (casa) *7.4ºC*; possivelmente será a mínima de hoje.

*Extremos de ontem*

Máximos. 14.7ºC / 83% HR
mínimos: 10.3ºC / 44% HR

De momento a temperatura (local serviço) está nos *15ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2010 às 13:44)

Está um belíssimo dia de sol, já fazia falta um dia assim...
Contudo, está frescote, com um vento moderado que não convida a grandes alterações no vestuário de inverno...
Sigo com 15.8ºC, 38%HR, 1026hpa, UV7.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2010 às 13:53)

Sem dúvida, está um céu limpíssimo, um azul magnífico.

Sigo com 14.7ºC e  vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2010 às 14:04)

Mínima de 8,8 ºC.

Dia de céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NE e 17,7 ºC com apenas 37 % de humidade.

Pressão nos 1026,3 hPa.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2010 às 15:46)

Tarde muito agradável céu limpo com vento fraco e 18,2ºC...a partir de agora e toda a semana é sempre a aquecer


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2010 às 18:57)

Uma bela tarde de sol, a convidar ao passeio domingueiro, embora o calor ainda não aperte...
Ficam umas fotos do sempre belo Portinho da Arrábida...


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 19:26)

Por aqui tive máxima de *17.6ºC.*
Agora vou com 15.3ºC e 49% de Humidade...
O céu está completamente limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2010 às 21:35)

Céu limpo, e 13.7ºC, com 49%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

10.2ºC
17.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2010 às 22:00)

Máxima de 18,9 ºC numa tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NE.

De momento, vento fraco a moderado de NW e 12,3 ºC, humidade nos 63 %.

Pressão relativamente estável nos 1025,8 hPa e ponto de orvalho a 6 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 22:31)

Sigo agora com 12.5ºC e 61% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2010 às 23:00)

Boa noite. Que este Domingo de Páscoa tenha sido recheado de acontecimentos bons!

---

Por aqui, máxima de *16,2ºC*. O dia foi agradável, de céu pouco nublado, mas com vento sempre presente.

De momento sigo com 10,3ºC, humidade nos 74% e vento a soprar fraco a moderado, estando agora nos 10,0 km/h de NNO (338º).

Pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

Sigo com 12.2ºC e 63% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 23:37)

Tive hoje uma máxima de *17.6ºC* e mínima de *9.5ºC.*
----
Agora vou com 12.0ºC e 64% de Humidade...
O céu _continua_ pouco nublado, enquanto que o vento está fraco.


----------



## Aspvl (5 Abr 2010 às 00:14)

Boa noite, 

Temperatura actual: 12.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.4ºC
Temperatura máxima: 20.5ºC
Pressão actual: 1021.6hPa
Humidade relativa:59%


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2010 às 00:20)

Boas

Máxima de ontem: *18,6ºC*
Mínima de ontem: *8,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *37,0km/h NNW*

Agora sigo com 10,7ºC, 71%HR, 1024,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2010 às 02:47)

9,0ºC tendo já chegado aos 8,8ºC.

O céu está limpo, mas o vento é fraco e constante. O Wind Chill anda na casa dos 7/8ºC.


*EDIT (3:09):* Queda abrupta, com o abrandamento do vento. 8,3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2010 às 03:22)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16.2ºC

Mín - 8.1ºC

Céu pouco pouco nublado o vento esteve fraco/moderado.


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2010 às 07:36)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 1.5Cº


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2010 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e 10ºC. Vento nulo. Uma manhã já agradável!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2010 às 10:02)

O vento marcou presença durante o resto da madrugada, sendo que a mínima não desceu abaixo dos *7,8ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 14,3ºC, e humidade nos 40%, a descer rapidamente, enquanto que o vento sopra moderado de NE (45º).


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 11:10)

Tive uma mínima de *9.0ºC.*
Agora vou com 15.2ºC e 47% de Humidade...
O céu está limpo, embora haja algumas nuvens a SW.
O vento está fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 11:48)

Neste momento vou com 16.5ºC e 43% de Humidade (A baixar).
-------------------
A estação do* HotSpot* regista neste momento 18,6ºC e 44% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 13.5km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2010 às 12:36)

Por aqui céu limpo e 16.4ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 12:39)

Sigo agora com 17.5ºC e 40% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.
-----
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento *20.2ºC* e vento fraco nos 14.1km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 13:25)

Sigo neste momento com 18.4ºC e 38% de Humidade...
---------
De mencionar a temperatura que a estação do HotSpot neste momento tem, *21.7C.*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Abr 2010 às 14:34)

Boa tarde!
Dia primaveril, de céu praticamente limpo, e temperatura agradável.
Sigo assim com 20ºC, 34%HR, 1019hpa, UV6.
Mínima de 10.1ºC.


----------



## meteo (5 Abr 2010 às 15:16)

Em Oeiras subida constante desde as 8:00. Temperatura bem alta neste momento,com a máxima do ano. *23,7 ºC* e céu completamente limpo.O vento está fraco,e assim é o dia mais agradável do ano até agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 15:32)

Por aqui há muitos foguetes porque os cirios estão em festa de páscoa.
Imenso barulho
Por agora sigo com 19.1ºC e 33% de Humidade....
O céu está limpo.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Abr 2010 às 16:14)

Por cá já registei a máxima do ano com *24,1ºC*.

Humidade relativa muito baixa, já desceu aos 25%.

Um autêntico e agradável dia de primavera


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Abr 2010 às 16:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Por cá já registei a máxima do ano com *24,1ºC*.
> 
> Humidade relativa muito baixa, já desceu aos 25%.
> 
> Um autêntico e agradável dia de primavera



Por aqui ainda vou algo longe desse valor, mas também já sigo com a máxima do ano de 21.6ºC, e HR de 32%.


----------



## fsl (5 Abr 2010 às 17:10)

*Em OEIRAS foi atingida a TEMP max do ano : 24.8 º e HUM REL  min : 26%.

Condições actuais (actualizado a 05-04-10  17:01) 
Temperatura:  24.2°C  
Humidade: 28%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 4.5°C  
Vento: 19.3 km/hr NNE 
Pressão: 1016.5 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  363.6mm 
Wind chill:  24.2°C  
Indíce THW:   23.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  23.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  8.9°C às   4:25  24.8°C às 16:38 
Humidade:  26%  às  16:35  77%  às   3:37 
Ponto de Orvalho:  2.8°C às   9:40  7.8°C às  13:59 
Pressão:  1016.3hPa  às  16:59  1024.8hPa  às   0:01 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   32.2 km/hr  às  13:36 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.3°C às   4:31  
Maior Indíce Calor   23.9°C às  16:18 

*


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 17:11)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de *20.0ºC.*
Agora vou com 19.4ºC e 30% de Humidade...
O céu está maioritariamente limpo,embora haja algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## meteo (5 Abr 2010 às 18:00)

Impressionante a máxima em Oeiras,de 24,8 ºC,bem mais alta que o esperado! E num passeio que fiz há pouco pelo paredão de Oeiras deu para notar claramente o calor que me surpreendeu.Um dia de Verão por aqui. Já algumas pessoas a tomar banho e outras a apanhar sol no primeiro dia do ano de calor.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2010 às 18:25)

Pois aqui ainda não foi a máxima do ano fiquei pelos *22,5ºC* a mínima foi de *8,5ºC*

A gora sigo com 22,2ºC, 25%HR e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Abr 2010 às 18:31)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.7ºC

T.Minima: 4.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 18:45)

Sigo com 18.2ºC e 35% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco e o céu está limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 19:32)

Sigo agora com 17.5ºC e 40% de Humidade...

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: *20.0ºC*

T.Minima: *9.0ºC*


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Abr 2010 às 19:35)

Boa tarde!

Estou de volta ao Litoral Centro, depois de 5 dias no Interior Norte, mais precisamente em Loriga.

A mínima de hoje não a tenho disponível, pois ainda estava em Loriga e registei a temperatura de lá.

O dia tem sido quente, mesmo assim a variação de temperatura entre os 2 locais é elevada.

A máxima foi desde que cheguei de* 19.7ºC.*

Agora sigo com 18.9ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2010 às 20:11)

Dia extremamente agradável.

Temperatura máxima de *22,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento, em geral fraco, do quadrante Este, toda a tarde. Ainda deu para molhar os pés na ribeira que por cá passa.

De momento, o Sol já se pôs, mas sigo ainda com 18,4ºC.

Humidade nos 44% e vento fraco de N (360º).

Pressão em queda, nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 20:24)

Por agora sigo com 16.5ºC e 49% de Hhumidade...
A pressão está nos 1019hPa e o céu está limpo.
Vai ser uma noite agradável


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2010 às 20:47)

Ritmo de descida de temperatura: *-3,9ºC/h*
Ritmo de subida da Humidade: *+30%/h*

16,2ºC e 64%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2010 às 21:08)

Máxima de 23,2 ºC num dia de céu praticamente limpo.

O vento soprou geralmente fraco a moderado de NE e a humidade esteve bastante baixa.

Agora, ainda 18,2 ºC e 39 % de humidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Abr 2010 às 21:53)

Ainda com 18ºC, e a HR baixa, nos 41%.
Céu praticamente limpo, o que foi uma constante no dia de hoje...

Extremos do dia:

10.1ºC
21.8ºC (máxima do ano).


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 21:55)

Eu vou com 16.0ºC e 46% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco e o céu está limpo.
----
Não sei porque, mas de acordo com a minha estação, a humidade tende em descer.


----------



## Lousano (5 Abr 2010 às 22:20)

Boa noite.

Hoje um dia de vento fraco e céu praticamente limpo.

Máxima: 22,5º

Mínima: 2,6º

Neste momento, 11,8º.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 22:33)

Sigo agora com 15.8ºC e 45% de Humidade...
O céu está limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 22:59)

Vou neste momento com 15.5ºC e 47% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2010 às 23:08)

Estou com 13,8ºC e vento fraco de N (360º).

A humidade estabilizou, estando nos 69%.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 23:25)

Por aqui também a humidade estabilizou, estando assim nos 47%.
A temperatura está nos 15.2ºC.
O céu está limpo.
Vim agora da rua e está uma noite muito agradável.


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2010 às 23:39)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 8,8Cº


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 23:42)

Por aqui vou com 15.2ºC e 48% de Humidade...
O céu está limpo.


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2010 às 23:45)

Regressado a Oeiras, a temperatura (segundo a estação do fsl) está nuns agradáveis 16.4°C depois de uma máxima de  24.8°C


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2010 às 23:51)

Aqui por Setúbal estão agora 16,7ºC e humidade baixa de 41% o vento é fraco


----------



## PDias (6 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

Boa noite,

por aqui esteve um dia agradável, a temp. miníma foi de 8,1ºC e a máxima de 21,4ºC, agora estão uns agradáveis 15,2ºC com vento fraco de NW e 51% humidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

boa noite 

Dia bastante luminoso de céu praticamente limpo em todo o dia, vento fraco a moderado de NE, níveis muito baixos de humidade e forte amplitude térmica.

*Extremos de 04 Abril*

Máximos: 17.4ºC / 81% HR
mínimos: 6.8ºC / 26% HR

*05 Abril*

Máximos: 21.8ºC / 66% HR
mínimos: 8.1ºC / 24% HR

De momento uma leve brisa desloca-se de NNW, céu limpo e temperatura a descer.

*Valores actuais*: 13.8ºC / 35% HR


----------



## fsl (6 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

*Segundo o Wunderground, das 17 Estações Amadoras da Região de Lisboa, 8 apresentavam , às 00:05 , TEMP superior a 16.0º*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

Sigo com 14.9ºC e 49% de Humidade...
O céu continua limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2010 às 00:49)

Cheguei agora da rua, e ainda estão 15,6ºC.
Está uma noite óptima.

E pensar que ontem a esta hora, lá na terra, já estava a baixo dos 2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Abr 2010 às 00:55)

A temperatura parece até ao momento estar em descida lenta mas a noite ainda é uma criança...

*Valores actuais:* 13.3ºC / 36% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2010 às 01:40)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21.1ºC

Mín - 10.0ºC

Céu limpo o vento esteve fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2010 às 01:53)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*






---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

A noite segue fresca, com 11,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2010 às 03:21)

Aqui a brisa de NE impede a descida da temperatura.

Ainda 14,6ºC e apenas 44% de humidade relativa.


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2010 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo e 10ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2010 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 7.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 11.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Noite de vento fraco/nulo, e temperatura mínima de *11,0ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 16,7ºC, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrus Uncinus e Cirroestratus.

Vento a soprar fraco de SSE (156º), humidade nos 55% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 10:43)

Bom dia!
Tive uma minima de *10.6ºC.*
Neste momento sigo com 15.5ºC e 56% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco e o céu esá com algumas nuvens.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 11:22)

Por agora sigo com 16.7ºC e 51% de Humidade...
A pressão está nos 1020hPa.
Na rua já se sente abafado.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2010 às 11:29)

18,4ºC a subir rapidamente. Vem aí mais uma bela tarde!

Humidade nos 47% e pressão a 1016 hPa, com vento nulo.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2010 às 11:36)

Extremos de ontem:
3,2ºC/22,7ºC.
Hoje a mínima foi de 5,3ºC e actualmente estão 16,7ºC com céu muito nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 12:14)

Por aqui a temperatura já vai nos 18.1ºC e a humidade nos 47%.
O céu está a encobrir-se cada vez mais, mas o sol brilha por entre as nuvens.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2010 às 12:27)

Gilmet disse:


> 18,4ºC a subir rapidamente. Vem aí mais uma bela tarde!



Yep, por aqui 18.2ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Abr 2010 às 12:33)

Boas!

Hoje a mínima foi de *11.4ºC*.

Agora sigo com 21.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2010 às 12:42)

Bom dia!

A mínima acabou por ser 10,9ºC.

Agora sigo com 20,4ºC.
Dia agradável.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 12:43)

Por aqui o céu já está totalmente encoberto, o sol já não brilha.
A temperatura vai nos 18.5ºC e a humidade nos 50%.


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2010 às 12:53)

Mais um dia de céu nublado pelas _famosas_ nuvens altas. 

Mesmo assim está tempo abafado. Sigo com 17,1ºC e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 13:16)

Sigo neste momento com 18.7ºC e 53% de Humidade...
O céu _continua_ totalmente encoberto.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 16:29)

Por aqui a máxima já foi atingida, de *19.3ºC.*
Agora vou com 18.7ºC e 56% de Humidade...
O céu está encoberto, embora agora haja mais abertas.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 16:42)

O tempo está muito manhoso, abafado na rua e céu que mais parece poeira.







Estão 18.4ºC e 55% de Humidade...


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2010 às 17:02)

Há pouco ocorreram alguns chuviscos, mas não acumularam nada. Agora já quase só há nuvens altas.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 17:20)

A temperatura tem vindo a descer, mas agora está a subir.
Vai nos 18.6ºC e 51% de Humidade...
As nuvens altas parecem estar a abalar, porque o sol já brilha e as nuvens a desaparecer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2010 às 18:31)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.9ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.9ºC

T.Minima: 7.6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 18:40)

Agora sigo com 18.4ºC e 49% de Humidade...
O sol brilha, mas existem muitas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2010 às 18:58)

Dia também agradável, mas com temperaturas inferiores às de ontem. O céu manteve-se encoberto por Cirroestratus até há pouco, altura em que o Sol voltou a brilhar. De momento sigo com 15,9ºC, tendo a máxima sido de *19,5ºC*, ainda antes do meio-dia.

Humidade nos 65%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2010 às 19:16)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de *9,1ºC* e a máxima foi a poucos minutos atrás com *19,4ºC*

Agora sigo com céu com nuvens altas e 19,3ºC com humidade de 51% e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 19:20)

Sigo agora com 17.7ºC e 53% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Aspvl (6 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura actual: 18.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.4ºC
Temperatura máxima: 23.4ºC
Pressão actual: 1014.4hPa
Humidade relativa: 48%


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Abr 2010 às 19:35)

Boas!

Sigo com 14.6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 20:10)

A temperatura está nos 16.5ºC e a humidade nos 56%.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 22:05)

Neste momento vou com 14.7ºC e 68% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2010 às 22:14)

Extremos de ontem:

9,7 ºC / 23,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2010 às 22:41)

Temperatura agora estagnada, nos 12,2ºC.

Humidade a 85% e vento nos 21,2 km/h de NO (338º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2010 às 22:47)

Extremos de hoje:

11,0 ºC / 21,0 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 22:51)

Sigo com 14.4ºC e 72% de Humidade...
A pressão está nos 1022hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2010 às 23:09)

A máxima foi de 18,7ºC. Há pouco ocorrerram mais aguaceiros fracos mas agora não chove.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2010 às 23:26)

Boa noite!
Pois, isto de ter mais que dois ou três dias de sol é muita fruta...
Dia de céu encoberto, com o sol a espreitar apenas ocasionalmente.
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Sigo com 13.8ºC, 72HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12ºC
20.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2010 às 02:06)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 12,3ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2010 às 08:38)

11,3ºC, depois de uma mínima de *10,4ºC*.

Chegou a chuviscar, de madrugada, e até humedeceu o chão. No entanto, o Sol que brilha esta manhã certamente irá eliminar qualquer vestígio de precipitação.

Humidade nos 82% e pressão a 1020 hPa. Vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2010 às 09:05)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e alguma bruma que se vai lentamente dissipando. 10ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2010 às 09:14)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.4ºC.
Por agora estão 15.4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Aspvl (7 Abr 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia,

Temperatura actual:22,5ºC
Temperatura mínima:12.9ºC
Pressão actual:1018.2hPa
Humidade relativa:48%

Poucas nuvens e sol.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2010 às 11:16)

Ainda com 14,9ºC. A nortada não deixa a temperatura subir _como deve ser_.

Humidade nos 67% e pressão a 1020 hPa, estável.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2010 às 11:16)

Bom dia...
Tive uma mínima que não estava nada á espera, (alta) de *13.2ºC.*
Agora vou com 16.4ºC e 60% de Humidade...
Vamos ter hoje um dia mais quente e muito agradável...

PS: Ontem já eu andei á luta com os lençois, porque a casa já começa a aquecer


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2010 às 12:54)

A temperatura hoje está bem mais quente que á de ontem...
Sigo com 20.7ºC e 42% de Humidade...
O céu está limpo e existe algum vento.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2010 às 13:03)

Vento moderado, por vezes forte, e 16,5ºC.

Humidade nos 49% e céu totalmente limpo!


----------



## Aspvl (7 Abr 2010 às 13:25)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura actual: 21.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.9ºC
Temperatura máxima: 22.5ºC  curiosamente atingida às 8:54
Pressão actual: 1017.1hPa
Humidade relativa: 43%

Céu limpo.


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2010 às 13:33)

Mais um dia agradável de Primavera, tirando o vento..

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e 18,5ºC. Humidade Relativa nos 51%.

De destacar os valores mínimos de HR que se têm verificado nos últimos dias, entre os 20 e 30%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2010 às 13:39)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus, cerca de 1/8.

De momento 20,7 ºC e vento fraco de NE, 44 % de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2010 às 14:25)

Sigo com 21.3ºC e 37% de Humidade...
O céu está limpo e o vento acalmou um pouco.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Abr 2010 às 14:55)

Boa tarde!
Hoje voltou o sol, embora tenha chuviscado de madrugada, pois a estrada estava molhada...
Agora sigo com 19.3ºC, 44%HR, 1021hpa, vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2010 às 15:34)

Pequena quebra na subida da temperatura, estando agora nos 17,8ºC, depois de um valor máximo de *18,5ºC* até ao momento.

Vento nos 24,1 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2010 às 15:36)

Sigo com céu totalmente limpo e 21.3ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Abr 2010 às 15:38)

Boas!

Sigo com 17.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2010 às 16:14)

Temperatura ainda a subir, nos 21.5ºC.
A humidade está nos 37%.
O céu está limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2010 às 16:39)

Tive uma máxima de *21.5ºC.*
A temperatura já começou a baixar, estando agora nos 21.3ºC.
O céu está limpo.


----------



## fsl (7 Abr 2010 às 17:37)

*Em OEIRAS  a TEMP max atingiu 21.6º

Condições actuais (actualizado a 07-04-10  17:31) 
Temperatura:  19.7°C  
Humidade: 51%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 9.2°C  
Vento: 25.7 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1018.4 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  363.6mm 
Wind chill:  17.9°C  
Indíce THW:   17.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  18.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  11.7°C às   7:40  21.6°C às 15:10 
Humidade:  39%  às  14:51  89%  às   5:18 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.7°C às  13:23  12.8°C às   3:50 
Pressão:  1018.4hPa  às  17:26  1021.0hPa  às   9:50 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   38.6 km/hr  às  17:24 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  11.1°C às   8:38  
Maior Indíce Calor   20.6°C às  15:10 

*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2010 às 17:59)

Máxima de 22,5 ºC numa tarde céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

De momento, ainda 20,1 ºC e vento a rodar para NO, humidade nos 49 %.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2010 às 19:15)

Depois de uma máxima de *18,7ºC*, eis que sigo com 16,5ºC.

Humidade nos 58% e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.

Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2010 às 19:57)

Boas

Mínima de *11,8ºC* e máxima de *22,3ºC* 

Rajada máxima de 35km/h

Agora sigo com 17,6ºC, 59%HR, 1018,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Abr 2010 às 21:44)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura amena, de 15.9ºc, com 54%HR e 1022hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.3ºC
20.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2010 às 22:07)

Depois da descida, a temperatura estagna, agora.

13,3ºC, com vento ainda a soprar entre fraco e moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2010 às 22:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19.2ºC

Mín - 12.2ºC

Céu limpo o vento esteve fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

Sigo com 15.6ºC e 63% de Humidade...
A pressão está nos 1024hPa.


----------



## DRC (7 Abr 2010 às 23:05)

Boas.
Por Póvoa de Santa Iria estão agora 13,8ºC e o vento sopra fraco.
Máxima do dia foi de 20,6ºC.

Temperatura mínima registada em 2010 até agora: 2,4ºC
Temperatura máxima registada em 2010 até agora: 23,6ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2010 às 23:51)

Por aqui a temperatura é de 14,6ºC e o vento fraco 

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## N_Fig (8 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje:
8,3ºC/20,2ºC.
Actualmente estão 13ºC e praticamente não há vento.


----------



## Teles (8 Abr 2010 às 00:18)

Temperatura actual de 9,2Cº


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2010 às 00:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 12,0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2010 às 00:52)

Aqui, depois de muito tempo estagnada na casa dos 14ºC, a temperatura tem estado a descer com maior significado.

De momento 13,4ºC e 59% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2010 às 01:51)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18.9ºC

Mín - 11.2ºC

Céu limpo o vento esteve fraco.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2010 às 02:05)

Disparo da temperatura nos últimos minutos, com rotação do vento para ENE.
Dos 13ºC passei para os 14,7ºC.

Humidade a descer: 51%.


----------



## Teles (8 Abr 2010 às 07:47)

Temperatura bem fresca com mínima de 4,2Cº , temperatura actual de 9,3Cº


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2010 às 08:59)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *11,7ºC*, logo pouco depois das 00h, altura em que começou a subida, tendo-se mesmo alcançado os 15,4ºC.

De momento sigo com 14,5ºC, e o céu encontra-se limpo!

Humidade nos 52% e vento a 16,9 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Abr 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia!

A mínima de hoje foi de *12.5ºC*

Por agora sigo com 15.9ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 11:33)

Bom dia!
Tive uma mínima de *11.3ºC.*
Agora vou já com *20.7ºC*.
A humidade vai nos 38%, vento sopra de ENE.
Vai ser uma tarde quentinha.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 11:57)

E a temperatura já vai nos *21.5ºC.*
A humidade nos 36% e o céu pouco nublado.


----------



## DRC (8 Abr 2010 às 12:19)

Por Póvoa de Santa Iria estão agora *18,6ºC *de temperatura, 50% de humidade, 8ºC de ponto de orvalho, vento fraco (2,5 km/h) e a precipitação diária de 0,0 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 12:24)

Por aqui a temperatura está nos *22.2ºC.*
A humidade nos 34%.

A estação do *HotSpot,* na Moita, regista neste momento *21.8ºC.*


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2010 às 12:39)

Aqui a mínima foi de 12,8ºC.
Embora a temperatura tenha andado na casa dos 14ºC praticamente a noite toda.

Agora, sigo com 18,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE.
Humidade relativa do ar a 42%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2010 às 12:42)

Mínima de 13,1 ºC.

De momento, 21,1 ºC e vento moderado de NE, com 44 % de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 13:12)

De momento sigo com 23.0ºC e 32% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 14:14)

Depois da temperatura ter parado nos 23.1ºC, eis que sobe e vai nos *23.4ºC.*
A humidade nos 31%.
----
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento também *23.4ºC* e de Humidade 31%.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2010 às 14:16)

Por aqui alguns cirros.

Estou com 20.4ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2010 às 14:39)

Com 20,8ºC, sigo neste momento, numa tarde de céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus.

Humidade nos 35% e pressão a 1020 hPa, estável. Vento moderado a forte de E (90º).


----------



## kikofra (8 Abr 2010 às 14:39)

Mais uma falha do im, ontem davam 24cº de maxima para aqui, depois hoje vou a ver e mudaram para 21cº, vou a estação do meteoleiria e neste momento estao   23,4 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2010 às 14:44)

kikofra disse:


> Mais uma falha do im, ontem davam 24cº de maxima para aqui, depois hoje vou a ver e mudaram para 21cº, vou a estação do meteoleiria e neste momento estao   23,4 ºC



As previsões do IM são sempre relativas às EMA e não a estações amadoras nem RUEMA. Não nos podemos basear em dados amadores para sustentar ou refutar as previsões do IM.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 14:50)

Sigo com *23.2ºC,* mas já tive *23.6ºC.*
A humidade está a subir repentinamente, e está nos 45%.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Abr 2010 às 15:29)

Sigo com 20.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2010 às 15:38)

Máxima de *21,1ºC* até ao momento.

20,9ºC agora, com humidade nos 35%.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Abr 2010 às 15:54)

Boa tarde!
Está um dia quente e abafado, com alguma nebulosidade alta...
Sigo com 22.5ºC, máxima do ano, 32%HR, vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 16:23)

Tive uma máxima de *23.6ºC.*
Agora vou com 22.9ºC e 32% de Humidade...
O céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas, imensos cirros.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Abr 2010 às 16:57)

Boas!

Sigo com 20.7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 16:58)

Neste momento sigo com 22.6ºC e 32% de Humidade...
----
Já repararam na Observações de Superfície do IM?
Mostra Leiria com 27.7ºC


----------



## Teles (8 Abr 2010 às 17:40)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 22,2Cº , máxima até ao momento de 24,2Cº


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 18:00)

Sigo com 22.2ºC e 32% de Humidade...
O céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas, mas o sol continua a brilhar.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2010 às 18:24)

Tarde fantástica.
A máxima foi há pouco: 21,7ºC.

Agora 21,6ºC e 35% de humidade.

Se salientar as temperaturas no C.Raso que nas observações horárias chegou aos 24ºC e na P.Rainha que quase chegou aos 25ºC.
Quem teve oportunidade para dar um salto até à praia, deve ter passado uma bela tarde.


----------



## kikofra (8 Abr 2010 às 18:30)

Maximas dde cerca de 27cº na estação do meteoleiria, e segundo a RUEMA de Leiria as temperaturas foram superiores a 30cº, a EMA registou 25cº


----------



## kikofra (8 Abr 2010 às 18:31)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> As previsões do IM são sempre relativas às EMA e não a estações amadoras nem RUEMA. Não nos podemos basear em dados amadores para sustentar ou refutar as previsões do IM.



Estive a ver a EMA de Leiria registou 25cº


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Abr 2010 às 18:36)

Máxima do ano com 23.1ºC.
De momento, ainda 22.3ºC, com o céu a desanuviar progressivamente...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2010 às 19:06)

Aqui a tarde ainda está bastante quente, estou com 21.6ºC.

O vento está fraco, e a humidade encontra-se nos 35%.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2010 às 19:30)

Por cá máxima do ano com 24,2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Abr 2010 às 19:36)

HotSpot disse:


> Por cá máxima do ano com 24,2C.



Hotspot, cadê o banner da tua assinatura? É sempre fixe analisá-lo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Abr 2010 às 19:38)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.1ºC

T.Minima: 9.7ºC


----------



## DRC (8 Abr 2010 às 20:05)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria registaram-se 22,8ºC de máxima.
Agora estão ainda 20,1ºC e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 20:12)

Sigo ainda com *20.5ºC *e 37% de Humidade...
O céu está a limpar progressivamente.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 20:44)

Vou com 19.8ºC e 44% de Humidade...
A pressão está nos 1022hPa.


----------



## Lightning (8 Abr 2010 às 21:35)

Máxima do ano, com 22,9ºC... 

Agora estão 19,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Abr 2010 às 21:39)

andres disse:


> Vou com 19.8ºC e 44% de Humidade...
> A pressão está nos 1022hPa.



Qual é que foi a máxima por aí?


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Abr 2010 às 22:11)

Noite amena, seguindo ainda com 17.9ºc, 63%HR, 1021hpa. Céu praticamente limpo, e vento fraco ou nulo.

Extremos do dia:

12.6ºC
23.1ºC (máxima do ano).


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2010 às 22:13)

mr. phillip disse:


> Hotspot, cadê o banner da tua assinatura? É sempre fixe analisá-lo!



Não apareceu porque fiz aquele "post" do telemóvel. Ora aí está ele


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

Por aqui uma noite de Verão espectacular 

Estou com 18.1ºC e  vento de NNE.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 22:45)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é que foi a máxima por aí?



A máxima por aqui foi de 23.6ºC.
-----
Agora vou com 18.0ºC e 49% de Humidade...


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Abr 2010 às 22:49)

Boa noite!

Sigo ainda com 15.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 23:11)

Temperatura nos 17.4ºC e 49% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2010 às 23:27)

Máxima de 23,9 ºC.

Uma esplêndida tarde de sol, céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco a moderado de NE.

De momento ainda 17,5 ºC e vento fraco de Norte, humidade de 45 %, pressão nos 1020,1 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (8 Abr 2010 às 23:41)

Temperatura actual de 17,2ºC.

Vento fraco ou nulo e céu pouco nublado por algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

Agora vou com 16.6ºC e 50% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2010 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22.2ºC (máxima do ano)

Mín - 13.3ºC

Céu limpo o vento esteve fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 00:30)

Extremos de Quinta:

Mínima - *11.3ºC*

Máxima - *23.6ºC*
-----

Agora vou com 16.2ºC e 50% de Humidade...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2010 às 01:48)

Forte arrefecimento, com 14,7 ºC de momento e 68 % de humidade.

---

Extremos de hoje:

13,1 ºC / 23,9 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2010 às 01:51)

A EMA da Gago Coutinho em Lisboa, era às 0h a estação mais quente do país, com 17,0ºC.
A essa hora, a RUEMA da baixa ainda estava na casa dos 18ºC.


Aqui, o vento fraco a moderado de NE não tem deixado a temperatura descer.
Está uma noite de verão.
17,2ºC e 38% de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia!
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado, 13.5ºC, 59%HR, 1021hpa.
Mínima de 13.5ºC.


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

13ºC numa manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2010 às 09:38)

Mínima de 13,5 ºC.

De momento, 15,9 ºC e céu pouco nublado por cirrus, cerca de 1/8, e vento fraco de NE.

Humidade nos 52 % e 1020,7 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2010 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,6ºC.
Agora sigo com 16,6ºC e 42% de humidade relativa.
O vento moderado de NE ainda não deu tréguas.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2010 às 11:31)

Por cá mínima de *7,6ºC*.

As sucessivas inversões térmicas fazem com que Abril tenha a média de mínimas mais baixa em 2010. 

Agora, sigo com 20,9ºC , HR 44%, e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 11:39)

Tive uma mínima de *11.7ºC.*
Agora vou com 20.6ºC e 37% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado, por nuvens altas.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 12:30)

Neste momento vou já com 21.7ºC e 35% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Abr 2010 às 12:45)

HotSpot disse:


> Por cá mínima de *7,6ºC*.
> 
> As sucessivas inversões térmicas fazem com que Abril tenha a média de mínimas mais baixa em 2010.
> 
> Agora, sigo com 20,9ºC , HR 44%, e vento fraco de NE.



Se achas isso baixo, o que dizes de eu ter tifo uma mínima de 4,5ºC?


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Abr 2010 às 12:55)

Boas!

Hoje a mínima foi de *13.0ºC*.

Agora sigo com 19.2ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 13:00)

Sigo com 22.1ºC e 33% de Humidade...


----------



## lsalvador (9 Abr 2010 às 13:12)

Até ao momento os meus extremos diários são :

23.2 ºC (12:56)
2.8 ºC (06:28)


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 13:29)

Sigo com 22.5ºC e 33% de Humidade...
O céu está com alguns cirros.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2010 às 13:36)

lsalvador disse:


> Até ao momento os meus extremos diários são :
> 
> 23.2 ºC (12:56)
> 2.8 ºC (06:28)



Mínima ainda bem baixa por Tomar, a comparar com a minha aqui em cima, em que a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 12.2ºC pelas 4:22.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 13:48)

Sigo com 22.6ºC e 33% de Humidade...


----------



## DRC (9 Abr 2010 às 14:07)

Por Póvoa de Santa Iria as condições actuais são as seguintes:

Temperatura: 22,4ºC
Humidade relativa: 39%
Pressão atmosférica: 1019,4 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 7,7ºC
Intensidade do vento: 2,5 km/h (fraco)
Precipitação diária: 0,0 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 14:23)

A Moita acabou de atingir mais de 25ºC, *25.2ºC.*
----
Eu ainda vou nos *22.8ºC.*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2010 às 14:39)

Por aqui céu _cirroso_.

Estou com 22.0ºC o vento está fraco de NE.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2010 às 15:22)

Alguns cirros manhosos, a impedirem um dia de sol no seu máximo esplendor...
Está, contudo, bem quente, pois sigo com 23.5ºC, após máxima do ano de, até agora, 23.6ºC.
HR nos 32%.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Abr 2010 às 15:33)

Por qui sigo com 21.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 15:45)

E parece que Leiria já quase está nos 30ºC...Está nos 28.8ºC.
Eu vou nos 22.6ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2010 às 15:45)

Máxima de *25,8ºC* para já...

Nova máxima do ano.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 16:37)

A humidade atinge agora 29%...
A temperatura atinge 23.8ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Abr 2010 às 17:47)

Por aqui está uma tarde quente e algo abafada.

De momento sigo com 22.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2010 às 18:17)

E mais uma máxima do ano, com 24.2ºC.
De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 23.9ºC, 31%HR.


----------



## Lousano (9 Abr 2010 às 18:45)

Boa tarde.

Um dia quente, mas a noite continua fresca, com mínima de 5,8º.

Neste momento vento fraco e 23,2º.


----------



## fsl (9 Abr 2010 às 18:46)

*Em OEIRAS a TEMP max atingiu 27.2º , passando este a ser o novo valor maximo do ano.


Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-04-10  18:31) 
Temperatura:  24.9°C  
Humidade: 27%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 4.6°C  
Vento: 4.8 km/hr NNE 
Pressão: 1017.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  363.6mm 
Wind chill:  24.9°C  
Indíce THW:   24.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  24.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  14.4°C às   7:09  27.2°C às 15:52 
Humidade:  24%  às  16:07  51%  às   3:56 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.9°C às   7:30  7.8°C às  12:11 
Pressão:  1016.9hPa  às  17:36  1019.8hPa  às  11:23 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   29.0 km/hr  às  11:54 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  14.4°C às   6:39  
Maior Indíce Calor   26.1°C às  15:52 

*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Abr 2010 às 19:11)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.3ºC

T.Minima: 6.8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 19:16)

Tive uma máxima de *23.9ºC.*
Foi um dia muito agradável.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2010 às 19:19)

Afinal a máxima ainda subiu mais uma décima.

Max: *25,9ºC* (máxima do ano)


----------



## Costa (9 Abr 2010 às 19:42)

andres disse:


> E parece que Leiria já quase está nos 30ºC...Está nos 28.8ºC.
> Eu vou nos 22.6ºC.



Chegou mesmo aos 30ºC


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2010 às 19:59)

Chega o calor e trás mais um ano consigo a confusão das EMA's e RUEMA's

Já foi colocado o gráfico da RUEMA, aqui fica o da *EMA* de Leiria:






As estações RUEMA são para fins muito específicos e *não são instaladas* segundo o standart oficial. Logo, os valores recolhidos por este tipo de estações não podem ser considerados como dados oficiais.

Aliás, acho que o I.M. devia retirar do mapa de observações de superfície as RUEMAS para deixarem de geral tanta confusão.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 20:15)

Sigo com 21.3ºC e 38% de Humidade...
O céu está limpo, embora haja um ou outro cirro.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 20:59)

Vou com 20.6ºC e 37% de Humidade...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 21:30)

Sigo com 20.1ºC e 38% de Humidade...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 22:18)

Sigo com 19.2ºC e 42% de Humidade..


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

Sigo com 18.5ºC e 43% de Humidade...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2010 às 00:49)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23.3ºC (máxima do ano)

Mín - 14.4ºC

Céu limpo o vento esteve fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2010 às 01:09)

Extremos de ontem:

13,5 ºC / 25,7 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado por cirrus e tarde de algum calor.


----------



## meteo (10 Abr 2010 às 01:25)

*27.2* graus de máxima em Oeiras. Impressionante.

http://www.meteooeiras.com/graficos-historicos

Nenhum efeito do rio/mar contra o calor. É o resultado das lestadas...


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2010 às 01:31)

meteo disse:


> *27.2* graus de máxima em Oeiras. Impressionante.
> 
> http://www.meteooeiras.com/graficos-historicos
> 
> Nenhum efeito do rio/mar contra o calor. É o resultado das lestadas...



O resultado foi muita juventude, ainda de férias, a torrar nas praias da linha.
Fiquei espantado com o bronze que algumas pessoas já têm nesta altura do ano. Devem lá ter passado a semana toda a ganhar cor. 

Em Odivelas a tarde não foi tão quente.
Máxima de 23,4ºC. Ainda assim a máxima do ano, para já.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Abr 2010 às 09:09)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.3ºC, por agora estão 15.6ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Teles (10 Abr 2010 às 10:14)

Boas ,por aqui temperatura actual de 16,3 , vento na casa dos 10/15km h


----------



## HotSpot (10 Abr 2010 às 11:39)

Mínima de *7,8ºC*

Aí está mais um agradável dia de primavera.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2010 às 13:15)

Boa tarde
Tive uma mínima de 12.8ºC.
Agora sigo com 22.6ºC e 33% de Humidade..


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2010 às 13:25)

Nestes ultimos minutos as rajadas de vento têm sido mais fortes.
A temperatura sobe, nos *22.8ºC.*


----------



## Mjhb (10 Abr 2010 às 14:09)

andres disse:


> Nestes ultimos minutos as rajadas de vento têm sido mais fortes.
> A temperatura sobe, nos *22.8ºC.*



Na ordem dos...?

É normal todos/quase todos os dias nessa zona se passar dos 35km/h, e aqui nem dos 10 passo às vezes?Eu percebo que é litoral, mas acho demais...


----------



## Lousano (10 Abr 2010 às 14:15)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco e 24,6º.

Já foi batida a máxima de ontem e do ano de 23,9º.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2010 às 14:17)

Pedro disse:


> Na ordem dos...?
> 
> É normal todos/quase todos os dias nessa zona se passar dos 35km/h, e aqui nem dos 10 passo às vezes?Eu percebo que é litoral, mas acho demais...



Na ordem dos 20/40km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2010 às 14:50)

Temperatura nos *23.3ºC* e 31% de Humidade.


----------



## DRC (10 Abr 2010 às 14:58)

Dia menos quente e mais ventoso que ontem.
Registam-se agora *22,5ºC* em Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Ontem foi batida a máxima do ano que era de 23,6ºC e que passou agora para 24,1ºC.


----------



## Lightning (10 Abr 2010 às 15:34)

Olá 

Mais um dia agradável com sol e vento fraco.

Temperatura nos 22,7ºC e HR nos 26%.


----------



## DRC (10 Abr 2010 às 17:20)

Por Póvoa de Santa Iria a máxima foi de 23,6ºC.
Agora a temperatura está estagnada nos 23,5ºC, o vento sopra fraco e a pressão atmosférica tem vindo a descer mostrando a estação o ícone de chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2010 às 18:23)

Tive uma máxima de *23.8ºC.*
Agora vou com 22.5ºC e 32% de Humidade...
O vento continua moderado, com rajadas nos 20/30km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2010 às 20:10)

Agora vou com 21.1ºC e 33% de Humidade...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2010 às 20:33)

Boa tarde.

De regresso à base, tendo apenas há pouco saído da tropicalidade. Sigo com 19,5ºC, tendo a máxima sido de *23,6ºC*.

(Já me sinto no Verão) 

Humidade nos 40% e vento fraco de NE (45º).


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2010 às 22:03)

São 22h e ainda estou com 19.5ºC  uma das noites mais quentes que já vivi por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2010 às 22:05)

Por aqui estão 19.4ºC ás 22:00h


----------



## DRC (10 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

E em vez de descer a temperatura sobe.
Estão agora *19,6ºC* em Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

Já tivemos noites mais quentes, em pleno Verão, interessante é estarmos no início de Abril.

Uns agradáveis 17,7ºC por agora, com vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2010 às 23:00)

Mais uma tarde agradável de praia na linha.
Muitas foram as famílias que aproveitaram para dar um salto à praia.
Parecia mesmo verão. Só a temperatura da água não engana, apesar de estar completamente flat. 

Por aqui sigo agora com 18,4ºC e 37% de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

Boa noite!

Noite bastante agradável.

Sigo com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2010 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22.4ºC

Mín - 13.6ºC

Céu limpo o vento esteve fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Abr 2010 às 01:39)

olá boa noite

Após alguma ausência por motivos pessoais, eis um intervalo que me permite passar por aqui e espero que na próxima semana se marque pela habitual assiduidade!  

Têm estado uns dias fantásticos de sol marcados sobretudo por alguma amplitude térmica de destaque e também pelos baixos valores de HR; apesar do fantasma de períodos de seca pairar na minha mente, nestes últimos dias bem agitados, tal cenário até é de grande ajuda. 

Extremos de ontem

Máximos: 22.9ºC / 61% HR
mínimos: 11.9ºC / 25% HR

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos amenos *16ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2010 às 01:47)

Por Lisboa a noite segue com um cheiro a verão.
Tem sido um hábito nos últimos três dias, mas hoje está um pouco mais quente.








Em Odivelas, sigo de momento com 17,6ºC.
Humidade nos 37%.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2010 às 02:04)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 16,8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (11 Abr 2010 às 02:25)

Boa noite.

A máxima ontem foi de 24,9º e tornou-se no record do ano.

Neste momento, vento nulo e 10,5º.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2010 às 09:19)

Bom dia.

Madrugada calma, com mínima de *14,2ºC*.

Neste momento sigocom 15,3ºC, o Sol brilha, e o vento sopra moderado de NE (45º), nos 27,0 km/h.

Humidade a 55%.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Abr 2010 às 10:10)

A mínima foi de 9,2ºC. Actualmente 17,1ºC e céu limpo com vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2010 às 14:55)

Mínima de 13.3ºC.
Agora vou com 24.5ºC e 32% de Humidade...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2010 às 15:41)

Por aqui estou com 22.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (11 Abr 2010 às 15:52)

Boas.
Por Póvoa de Santa Iria estão *23,4ºC*.
Céu limpo ou pouco nublado, com pequenos _cumulos_ sobre o Tejo e vento fraco. Pressão em queda.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2010 às 16:23)

Por aqui vou com 24.6ºC, apesar de já ter tido *24.9ºC.*
A humidade continua a descer, nos 31%.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Abr 2010 às 18:08)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia bonito de primavera.
Céu praticamente limpo, 23.5ºC, 32%HR, 1007hpa.


----------



## Lousano (11 Abr 2010 às 20:02)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia quente e mais um valor máximo de temperatura deste ano, com 25,9º.


----------



## meteo (11 Abr 2010 às 20:27)

Mais uma vez Oeiras com uma das máximas mais altas,com* 26,2 ºC*
Visto no MeteoOeiras:
http://www.meteooeiras.com/

Confirmei também com o carro os 26 em Oeiras,e á saida do Guincho 24,o que também é bem agradável. Vento fraco no Guincho e nulo em Oeiras. Um belo dia de praia...Oeiras tem bastantes máximas interessantes nos meses de Março e Abril,sempre das mais altas. É quando ainda não há nortada..Quando ela chega....


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2010 às 21:12)

Boa noite.

16,8ºC, por agora, depois de uma máxima de *24,3ºC*. Máxima do ano, até ao momento.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1007 hPa, com vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2010 às 21:19)

Máxima de 25,8 ºC numa tarde de céu pouco nublado, cerca de 1/8, e vento fraco a moderado.

De momento, 19,8 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de ONO, humidade nos 45 %.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Abr 2010 às 21:45)

Por aqui a máxima foi mais baixa que nas redondezas, cifrando-se nos 23.5ºC.
De momento, sigo com 19.8ºC, 43%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

14ºC
23.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2010 às 00:45)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23.2ºC

Mín - 14.1ºC

Céu limpo o vento esteve fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2010 às 01:28)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 14,3ºC, e vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2010 às 03:02)

Olá!

Por aqui a noite segue mais fresca que as anteriores. Para já sigo com 13,9ºC e 45% de humidade relativa. Vento nulo.

A máxima do dia de ontem foi a mais alta do ano: 24,9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (12 Abr 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

Sigo com céu limpo e termómetro a tocar já nos 15ºC. Nota para algum vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia!
Manhã bem quentinha, já com 18.3ºC, 71%HR, 1005hpa (em descida).
Céu com alguma neblina, vento fraco.
Mínima de 14.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2010 às 10:08)

Mínima de 12,8 ºC.

De momento, vento fraco de NE e 17,5 ºC, 66 % de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2010 às 10:16)

Bom dia!

Noite mais fresca, a de hoje, com mínima de *11,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,3ºC, humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1005 hPa.

Céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2010 às 11:35)

Bom dia!

Manhã de hoje mais quente que nos dias anteriores.
Vou já com 20,9ºC (+2ºC que ontem).
Humidade relativa nos 38%.

Mínima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2010 às 11:36)

Está a aquecer bem 

Estou já com 20.7ºC, o vento é nulo/fraco.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2010 às 11:38)

Se as condições se mantiverem assim, com o vento fraco ou nulo, devo de registar hoje a máxima do ano...

Sigo com 22,6ºC e Humidade Relativa nos 49%.

Veremos o que esta semana nos traz.. Espero que este início de semana comece da melhor maneira.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2010 às 12:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está a aquecer bem



Eu diria mais! Aquece optimamente bem. () Tomara que estes dias se mantivessem por mais algum tempo.

20,6ºC por agora, com humidade nos 49% e vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Abr 2010 às 12:34)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *13.6ºC*

Agora sigo com 21.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Abr 2010 às 12:54)

Até ao momento, os meus extremos do dia são

24.3 ºC (12:53)
4.6 ºC (06:38)


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2010 às 12:57)

O vento sopra agora mais forte, do quadrante Oeste, mas a temperatura mantém-se estável nos 21,3ºC.

O céu apresenta pequenos Cúmulus, dispersos.


----------



## Lousano (12 Abr 2010 às 13:12)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco e 20,1º.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2010 às 13:31)

Bem, até às 16h/17h temos formações bonitas, a partir daí é a limpeza.

Um dos primeiros cúmulos do ano  estou com 21.6ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Abr 2010 às 13:43)

Começam efectivamente a aparecer os primeiros cúmulos, especialmente para Sul e Oeste.

Mínima de 12.7º e máxima até ao momento de 24.6º. Neste momento 23.5º.

47%, 1003.6hPa, 6 km/h SSW


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2010 às 15:28)

Céu pouco nublado com alguns cumulus e vento fraco (embora agora soprando com um pouco mais de velocidade do que em comparação com a manhã).

Temperatura nos 21,8ºC, após uma máxima temporária de 24,1ºC.

Esta máxima que referi não chega a ultrapassar a máxima do ano, que foi registada há alguns dias atrás, cerca de 24,3ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Abr 2010 às 15:42)

uns bons trovões que provocaram uma forte chuvada aqui em Alváres (Góis)
Em redor, nas montanhas, vejo o sol.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Abr 2010 às 17:20)

Alerta amarela para trovoada, vai ser bonito vai.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2010 às 17:28)

Por aqui a máxima foi atingida cedo, com 22.7ºC.
Após a máxima, levantou-se o vento e a temperatura desceu, acompanhada da subida da HR.
De momento, 19.8ºC, e 58%HR.
Vento fraco a moderado de noroeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Abr 2010 às 18:29)

Belas torres que se avistam a NE daqui, por aqui o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas e estão 22.9ºC.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.4ºC

T.Minima: 8.7ºC


----------



## Aspvl (12 Abr 2010 às 19:02)

Os distritos de:Beja
Castelo Branco
Coimbra
Évora
Guarda
Portalegre
Santarém
Viseu

Encontram-se em alerta amarelo para trovoadas.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2010 às 19:11)

Boa tarde.

18,2ºC, actualmente, tendo a máxima não passado dos *22,2ºC*.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º), e céu limpo, embora haja alguma neblina.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Abr 2010 às 19:45)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 17.2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2010 às 20:11)

Sigo com 20.0ºC, depois de uma máxima de 24.3ºC.
O céu durante a tarde teve alguns cumulus...
Vamos ver o que amanhã nos reserva


----------



## DRC (12 Abr 2010 às 20:25)

Boas.
Por aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria tive a máxima mais alta do ano, com *25,5ºC*.
De salientar o aparecimento de alguns _cumulos_ durante a tarde.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

Um dia que começou quente, mas que, com o intensificar do vento, fez com que a maresia se instalasse, fazendo descer a temperatura e aumentar a HR.
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 15.5ºC, 82%HR, 1007hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.6ºC
22.7ºC.


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2010 às 23:23)

boas noites
na encarnação sigo com 17.1º, estaveis, vento nulo e céu limpo, após maxima de 24.5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2010 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:

12,8 ºC / 25,9 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, cerca de 2/8 por cumulus.

De momento, 15,9 ºC e vento fraco de OSO.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22.8ºC

Mín - 12.8ºC

Céu limpo o vento esteve fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2010 às 00:33)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 13,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2010 às 00:34)

Noite bem mais fresca que nos dias anteriores.
Estou agora com 13,2ºC e 67% de humidade relativa.

A máxima foi de 23,2ºC a mínima de 13,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2010 às 07:26)

Bom dia.

13,0ºC, céu muito nublado por Altocumulus e bastante neblina. A temperatura mínima foi de *12,6ºC*.

Humidade a 90%, pressão a 1005 hPa, completamente estável, e vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2010 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 11.9ºC, por agora estão 15.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia!
O céu está nublado por nuvens altas e com algumas abertas, com a temperatura nos 15.9ºC, 54%HR, 1007hpa.
Mínima de 14.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2010 às 12:09)

De momento, céu muito nublado por Altocumulus Castellanus e 17,3ºC.

Humidade nos 56% e vento fraco de SE (135º).


----------



## Aurélio (13 Abr 2010 às 12:17)

Bom dia .... 

Aquela célula que está-se formando e bastante interessando neste momento, e que está a Sudoeste de Lisboa evoluirá para Nordeste chegando ao litoral centro ao final do dia de hoje com aguaceiros e trovoadas certamente !!

Vai ser uma festa para vocês !!


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2010 às 12:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ....
> 
> Aquela célula que está-se formando e bastante interessando neste momento, e que está a Sudoeste de Lisboa evoluirá para Nordeste chegando ao litoral centro ao final do dia de hoje com aguaceiros e trovoadas certamente !!
> 
> Vai ser uma festa para vocês !!



Nem me digas nada...  

De momento sigo com 16,3ºC e vento fraco. Humidade relativa nos 48% e com tendência para descer.

Índice UV actual: 4.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Abr 2010 às 13:23)

A vossa mancha está ficando mais desorganizada dando-me a ideia que depois de chegar a terra vai-se dissipar !!
Mas ainda pode causar precipitação interessante no litoral ... !!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2010 às 13:32)

Por aqui 17.7ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2010 às 13:53)

Por aqui, vai aumentando a nebulosidade, mas ainda com bastantes abertas...
Mas a coisa promete, olhando para o satélite.
Entretanto, sigo com 19.1ºC, 49%HR, 1006hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Abr 2010 às 14:30)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *13.2ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 20.1ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2010 às 14:47)

Boa tarde!

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,9ºC.

Agora céu encoberto e ar abafado.
19,7ºC e 45%.
Vento nulo.


A sul está assim:


----------



## mocha (13 Abr 2010 às 15:03)

Boas, começou a cair


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2010 às 16:11)

boas tardes
aqui na encarnação, desde há uns minutos que vai pingando incessantemente e a estrada já está humida....sigo com 19.1º, vento nulo e céu muito nublado....tempo meio tropical.
a minima da passada noite fixou-se em 14.3º e a maxima até agora foi de 19.6º


----------



## Thomar (13 Abr 2010 às 16:11)

mocha disse:


> Boas, começou a cair



Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa (Mq. de Pombal) finalmente caiu qualquer coisa (há uns 15 minutos atrás) mas apenas uns pingos 
O céu encontra-se muito nublado desde as 14h, com vento fraco e uma temperatura agradável (diria a rondar os 18ºC?), sente-se bastante humidade no ar, mas olhando para o céu não se avista nada de especial, nenhumas nuvens que indiquem instabilidade  ...


----------



## aqpcb (13 Abr 2010 às 16:19)

Aqui na Quinta do Anjo Palmela, já começa a cair uns pingos ainda que poucos

Mas como todos estamos "em pulgas" já é uma alegria


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2010 às 16:31)

Céu muito nublado e ameaçador. Não chove, de momento, apesar de já terem caído umas pingas.

Pelo satélite aproxima-se festa, resta esperar para ver (e ouvir.. ).

Vento fraco ou nulo e 17,3ºC.

Já deu para tirar umas boas fotos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2010 às 16:35)

Por aqui ainda nada, mas para os lados de coruche é que está muito escuro e até já ouvi alguns trovões


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2010 às 16:35)

Por aqui já chuvisca, e o céu está totalmente encoberto e escuro
Tenho 19.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2010 às 16:52)

Que brutal trovão que eu ouvi agora, aquilo deve de estar forte em coruche.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2010 às 16:55)

e mais um


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2010 às 17:01)

E não para de fazer trovões.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2010 às 17:02)

Já chove fraco e o céu está totalmente encoberto.
A temperatura desce, estando assim nos 19.0ºC.


----------



## Iuri (13 Abr 2010 às 17:10)

Lisboa - Telheiras

Céu encoberto mas sem chuva, apesar de ter chuviscado.

As imagens de radar anunciam precipitação forte...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2010 às 17:10)

Incrivel o meu irmão chegou agora da Volta do Vale que é uma terra que fica quase em coruche, e diz ele que lá chovia fortissimo, e eis que por aqui começa a chover.


----------



## Iuri (13 Abr 2010 às 17:16)

Está a subir...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2010 às 17:18)

E ela está-se a próximar daqui e os trovões continuam


----------



## Nuno_1010 (13 Abr 2010 às 17:22)

Aqui em Peniche começou a chover á 10m


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2010 às 17:26)

Por aqui agora já chove moderado.
A temperatura está nos 18.1ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Abr 2010 às 18:29)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui sigo com 16.0ºC e chuva fraca.

Até agora nada de trovoada.


----------



## DRC (13 Abr 2010 às 18:34)

Boas.
Há pouco havia relâmpagos ao longe vistos de Alcanena.
Agora regressei a Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas há salientar pelo caminho que choveu torrencialmente entre Aveiras de Cima e Vila Franca, parecendo mesmo nevoeiro e obrigando diversas pessoas a terem de parar na berma tal era a intensidade da precipitação.

Dados actuais.
15,4ºC e chuva fraca


----------



## F_R (13 Abr 2010 às 18:35)

Chove em Santarém há cerca de uma hora, sendo que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2010 às 18:37)

Espectáculo de trovoada que esteve aqui á pouco, os relâmpagos eram quase seguidos uns aos outros e os trovões eram muito fortes assim também a chuva, neste momento ainda chove moderado mas a trovoada já lá vai.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2010 às 18:49)

Boa tarde
Estou de volta novamente depois de um período de ausência, e sigo com 16.3ºC em queda, vento fraco de SE.
Por agora ainda vou nos 0.0mm mas espero acumular alguns...


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2010 às 19:03)

Atrás desta mancha nebulosa começam já a formarem-se novas células. 

Reparem na convecção: http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop

A convecção é ainda insignificante, mas poderá ser que tenhamos sorte mais à noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2010 às 19:06)

Lightning disse:


> Atrás desta mancha nebulosa começam já a formarem-se novas células.
> 
> Reparem na convecção: http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop
> 
> São ainda pequenas, mas poderá ser com esta convecção que vamos ter festa mais à noite.



Concordo, acho que sim...
Ainda são pequenas, mas ao se desenvolverem, poderemos ter trovoadas
---
Sigo com 17.0ºC e 84% de Humidade...
Parou agora de chover e a estação da Moita, do HotSpot, regista 3.4mm até agora...


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2010 às 19:07)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Espectáculo de trovoada que esteve aqui á pouco, os relâmpagos eram quase seguidos uns aos outros e os trovões eram muito fortes assim também a chuva, neste momento ainda chove moderado mas a trovoada já lá vai.



Descargas eléctricas registadas:







--------------------

Aqui em Odivelas caiu agora um aguaceiro moderado.
Vou com 2mm acumulados.
14,5ºC e 74% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2010 às 19:59)

Boa tarde.

14,4ºC de momento, após uma máxima de *20,1ºC*, pouco depois das 14h, altura em que o Sol ainda brilhava.

Por agora, o céu mantém-se encoberto e caem uns pingos esporádicos.


----------



## Lousano (13 Abr 2010 às 21:03)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco, que está a intensificar-se.

Máxima: 21,1º

Mínima: 6,4º


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2010 às 21:05)

Por aqui nada se "passou" ocorreram aguaceiros fracos durante algum tempo, rendendo assim 0.8 mm.

Neste momento não chove, estou com 14.0ºC e o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Abr 2010 às 21:31)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2010 às 21:31)

*1,0mm* acumulado, derivado da chuva fraca que tem caído.

Humidade nos 89% e uma temperatura de 14,1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Abr 2010 às 22:08)

Por aqui ela  já vai caindo à 2h seguidas. Mas apenas de forma fraca a moderada.


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2010 às 22:54)

Aqui tem estado a cair bem.
Vou com 8mm acumulados.

Nevoeiro acima dos 250m, e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Teles (13 Abr 2010 às 22:57)

Boas , por aqui 13,2Cº e 4,2mm de precipitação acumulada até ao momento


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2010 às 22:58)

3.2 mm e 13.3ºC.

Continua a pingar, pouco a pouco lá vai acumulando.


----------



## F_R (13 Abr 2010 às 23:19)

Continua a chover, mas agora são só praticamente uns pingos a cair de vez em quando


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18.9ºC

Mín - 12.8ºC

Precipitação - 3.8 mm

Aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (14 Abr 2010 às 00:15)

Por aqui uma noite calma

http://www.peticaopublica.com/PeticaoVer.aspx?pi=BPS


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2010 às 00:20)

Finalmente estreei o penico em Abril...
2mm até à meia noite.
Por agora, vai chuviscando, com 14.1ºC, 91%HR, 1005hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14ºC
19.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2010 às 00:33)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 13,1ºC e não chove.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2010 às 01:07)

Extremos de ontem: 

13,3 ºC / 20,8 ºC

7,0 mm

---

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, com aguaceiros a partir do meio da tarde.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2010 às 09:38)

Bom dia!
Durante a noite, caíram uns pinguinhos, que acumularam 1mm.
De momento, não chove, e sigo com 17.2ºC, 81%HR, 1004hpa.
Mínima de 14ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos, com *13,0ºC* de temperatura mínima.

Neste momento sigo com 15,7ºC e o céu mantém-se encoberto. O Sol espreita, por vezes.

Humidade a 87% e pressão a 1002 hPa, com vento fraco de ESE (112º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2010 às 10:37)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a percipitação acumulada de ontém foi de 12.1mm, hoje já chove desde as 9:00h da manhã, mas será que hoje vamos ter festa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2010 às 10:57)

De momento já não chove, e o sol já está a aparecer, o acumulado de hoje até agora esá em 4.2mm.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2010 às 12:45)

A temperatuva vai subindo, encontrando-se nos 17,8ºC, e o céu apresenta-se bastante negro, a Noroeste.

Vento moderado do quadrante Este, e humidade a 81%.

Aguardo a animação que se desloca para cá, e que nos deverá atingir ainda esta tarde.


----------



## sandgrain (14 Abr 2010 às 12:55)

Pelas imagens de satelite e pela actividade eléctrica que se encontra a sudoeste daqui, vem aí festa rija...


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2010 às 13:09)

sandgrain disse:


> Pelas imagens de satelite e pela actividade eléctrica que se encontra a sudoeste daqui, vem aí festa rija...



Concordo, e vendo o radar de precipitação do IM, em princípio vamos ter uma boa rega hoje. 

A animação deve de chegar lá mais para o meio da tarde. Com alguma sorte, à noite teremos trovoada também, devido aos valores de CAPE e LI que sofrem uma ligeira melhoria. 

Por agora vento fraco a moderado e temperatura nos 19,5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2010 às 13:34)

Boa tarde.

Acumulados 3,0 mm durante a madrugada e início da manhã.

Céu encoberto (8/8) e vento fraco de SE.

De momento, 19,2 ºC e 71 % de humidade, 1002,9 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2010 às 13:43)

Ainda sem chuva, e com um tempo abafado...
22.1ºC, com 60%HR, 1003hpa.


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2010 às 13:50)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda sem chuva, e com um tempo abafado...
> 22.1ºC, com 60%HR, 1003hpa.



Diferença bastante significativa  estou com 19,6ºC e 69% HR.

Pressão nos 1001 mb.


----------



## aqpcb (14 Abr 2010 às 13:51)

Já se houve, um pouco ao longe, aqui em Palmela Quinta do Anjo a trovoada   mas ainda esta longe


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Abr 2010 às 13:55)

Segundo o meu pai que está em Mitrena já se fazem ouvir os "tambores" e que num instante começou a ficar bastante negro para os lados do mar e da Arrábida. Parece que Setúbal vai arrancar com a festa.


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2010 às 14:00)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Segundo o meu pai que está em Mitrena já se fazem ouvir os "tambores" e que num instante começou a ficar bastante negro para os lados do mar e da Arrábida. Parece que Setúbal vai arrancar com a festa.



Confirmo, o céu está bastante negro a Sul, na direcção da Arrábida.

A temperatura continua a subir, estando agora nos 19,9ºC. Existe um pouco mais de calor que ontem.


----------



## aqpcb (14 Abr 2010 às 14:01)

Aqui do meu sitio, tenho uma bela vista e parecer ser desse lado de Setubal que a festa esta a começar  pois o ceu esta a ficar bem negro não sei mesmo se não vai cair granizo.


----------



## aqpcb (14 Abr 2010 às 14:06)

A chuva já esta a começar mas esta a ficar cada vez mais escuro


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2010 às 14:18)

Há pouco ouvi um trovão derivado de uma célula que passou a oeste daqui.


----------



## mocha (14 Abr 2010 às 14:31)

Boas por aqui ta uma escuridão que mete medo, já se ouve


----------



## zejorge (14 Abr 2010 às 14:36)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, e até agora nada de trovoada, mas alguma chuva, como é o caso de agora que chove torrencialmente.
Sigo com

Temperatura - 15,4º
HRelativa - 88%
Pressão - 1007 hpa
Pluviosidade acumulada - 3,5 mm


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2010 às 14:43)

Aí vem ela! 






18,8ºC e 65% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2010 às 15:00)

Registei, há 6 minutos, um aguaceiro forte com uma intensidade máxima de 58,8 mm/h.

Acumulados 6,4 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Abr 2010 às 15:28)

Boas mais uma vez, a última célula passou por aqui e largou bastante precipitação.

Neste momento sigo com 6.8 mm. 1001.3 hPa e 16.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2010 às 15:28)

Por aqui já vou com 9.6mm acumulados


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2010 às 15:34)

Também por aqui choveu bastante. 2,2 mm acumulados até ao momento.

A trovoada fez-se ouvir, mas não vi qualquer raio.

Pelo sat, ainda não acabou.. 

A temperatura desceu mais de 3 graus com estes aguaceiros, estando agora nos 16,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2010 às 15:41)

Vou com 5mm acumulados desde que começou a chover (mais ou menos 50 minutos).
Ora mais forte, ora mais fraca, a chuva tem-se mantido persistente.

15ºC, 90% de humidade relativa e chuva.
Vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2010 às 15:43)

Por aqui não houve trovodas, pelo menos, que tenha reparado.
Mas parece que vêm em força.
Estão 18.9ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Abr 2010 às 15:50)

Prossegue a chuva, 8.3 mm.

16.2ºC, 1000.3 hPa, 5 km/h ENE, 89%


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2010 às 16:02)

Que escuridão a Este de mim... 

No Barreiro ou arredores deve de estar a cair pouco deve...


----------



## meteo (14 Abr 2010 às 16:04)

Finalmente chove. As nuvens escuras não teem cá passado,e por isso até agora em Oeiras cairam *0 mm*. 
A Sudeste está bem negro..Vamos lá ver se não dá novamente uma volta á rotunda chamada Oeiras...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2010 às 16:12)

Ninguem ouviu nada?   
Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão, mas não vou causar alarmismos, porque acho que não foi
O céu está negro para Oeste e Sudueste.


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Abr 2010 às 16:30)

*Tornado* em frente a Santa Apolónia, em Lisboa. NãO deu para ver para onde ele se deslocou, mas parecia-me na direcção da Graça. Não sei mais.
Formou-se mesmo em frente de mim, mas já não tive ângulo suficiente para o acompanhar. Consegui tirar uma foto pelo telemóvel. Não terá muita qualidade, mas quando estiver em casa posto-a.


----------



## lsalvador (14 Abr 2010 às 16:35)

Relâmpago disse:


> *Tornado* em frente a Santa Apolónia, em Lisboa. NãO deu para ver para onde ele se deslocou, mas parecia-me na direcção da Graça. Não sei mais



Já sai um video, esta no forno


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2010 às 16:36)

Relâmpago disse:


> *Tornado* em frente a Santa Apolónia, em Lisboa. NãO deu para ver para onde ele se deslocou, mas parecia-me na direcção da Graça. Não sei mais



Não tens mesmo possibilidade de saber mais? Foi avistado por ti? Alguém mais pode ter visto?  Se puderes coloca toda a informação relevante 



O André relata chuva forte e trovoada por Odivelas.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2010 às 16:38)

*Tópico dedicado ao Tornado, videos, imagens e discussão, neste link dedicado ao evento:*
 Tornado no Tejo, Lisboa 14 Abril 2010 


Ora aí está o famoso tornado de hoje em Lisboa às 16:23, gravado a partir do Cais do Sodré


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Abr 2010 às 16:42)

Muita chuva, muita trovoada por aqui... está e.s.p.e.c.t.a.c.u.l.o 


edit... alguem sabe se o tornado provocou danos?


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2010 às 16:43)

Por Lisboa (aeroporto), chove bem, e já troveja...


----------



## Henrique (14 Abr 2010 às 16:45)

Por aqui não se ouve nada. O máximo que houve até ao momento foram dois aguaceiros moderados.

Brutal o tornado! Excelente captação!
E eu que era para estar ai hoje...


----------



## sandgrain (14 Abr 2010 às 16:45)

Parece que a animação está a passar toda a sudeste daqui... 

Em Cascais ainda não chegou a chover.

Pelo video do tornado, deduzo que este se encontrava na zona da ponte vasco da gama... Alguém sabe adiantar mais alguma coisa relativamente a isto?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Abr 2010 às 16:48)

Brutal....

Mesmo Muito!!!

E cheira-me que não será o unico!!!

Malta algarvia uma MCS a caminho!! divistam-se tal como eu e maquinas a postos!!


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2010 às 16:50)

sandgrain disse:


> Parece que a animação está a passar toda a sudeste daqui...
> 
> Em Cascais ainda não chegou a chover.
> 
> Pelo video do tornado, deduzo que este se encontrava na zona da ponte vasco da gama... Alguém sabe adiantar mais alguma coisa relativamente a isto?



Estava no Cais do Sodré.


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Abr 2010 às 16:52)

terá provocado danos? Alguem sabe adiantar alguma coisa?


----------



## Henrique (14 Abr 2010 às 16:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Estava no Cais do Sodré.



Era para estar ai hoje onde passo todos os dias, baaaah!
Agora é esperar para ver o que se sucede.
Adianto que nada se passa por estas bandas e dada a pouca distância dos relatos pareço viver numa dimensão paralela.

Contagem do dia:
0 - Granizo
0 - Trovoada
0 - Tronados :P

Penso que foi em pleno rio tejo, e não deverá ter chegado à margem, pelo que acho improvável algum dano.


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Abr 2010 às 16:58)

vitamos disse:


> Não tens mesmo possibilidade de saber mais? Foi avistado por ti? Alguém mais pode ter visto?  Se puderes coloca toda a informação relevante
> 
> 
> 
> O André relata chuva forte e trovoada por Odivelas.



Olá

Foi pena eu não ter uma câmara de filmar comigo. Formou-se mesmo em frente de mim, a uns 50 metros. Depois flectiu para a direita e desapareceu do meu ângulo de visão. Este fenómeno deu-se depois de uma chuvada intensa e de trovoada. O céu começou a clarear para oeste e, na direcção sul/sueste havia uma núvem negra, relativamente baixa (wall cloud). Foi a partir daí que se formou o funil típico do tornado. O vídeo do hotspot está muito bom, só é pena que tenha sido filmado de tão longe. 
Por agora, ceu nublado, vento fraco e caiem alguns pingos.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2010 às 17:00)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Foi pena eu não ter uma câmara de filmar comigo. Formou-se mesmo em frente de mim, a uns 50 metros. Depois flectiu para a direita e desapareceu do meu ângulo de visão. Este fenómeno deu-se depois de uma chuvada intensa e de trovoada. O céu começou a clarear para oeste e, na direcção sul/sueste havia uma núvem negra, relativamente baixa (wall cloud). Foi a partir daí que se formou o funil típico do tornado. O vídeo do hotspot está muito bom, só é pena que tenha sido filmado de tão longe.
> Por agora, ceu nublado, vento fraco e caiem alguns pingos.



Quando fiz a pergunta ainda o HotSpot não tinha posto o vídeo! Muito obrigado pelo relato 

Excelente o vídeo também


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Abr 2010 às 17:03)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Foi pena eu não ter uma câmara de filmar comigo. Formou-se mesmo em frente de mim, a uns 50 metros. Depois flectiu para a direita e desapareceu do meu ângulo de visão. Este fenómeno deu-se depois de uma chuvada intensa e de trovoada. O céu começou a clarear para oeste e, na direcção sul/sueste havia uma núvem negra, relativamente baixa (wall cloud). Foi a partir daí que se formou o funil típico do tornado. O vídeo do hotspot está muito bom, só é pena que tenha sido filmado de tão longe.
> Por agora, ceu nublado, vento fraco e caiem alguns pingos.



Que sorte...  Parabens! É destes que toda a gente sonha apanhar! Sem danos, e com uma boa dose de espectaculo!


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2010 às 17:03)

Relâmpago disse:


> havia uma núvem negra, relativamente baixa (wall cloud). Foi a partir daí que se formou o funil típico do tornado.



De facto há bocado fotografei uma nuvem que mais me parecia ser uma shelf cloud, uma nuvem bastante escura, nessa direcção. 

Quando postar as fotos mais tarde depois tiro as minhas dúvidas em relação à denominação real da nuvem, pois não tenho bem a certeza do que era.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2010 às 17:03)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/Minitornado+no+Rio+Tejo.htm

Tendo sido em Lisboa, deve aparecer muito material...vídeos e fotos.


----------



## rafaeltanga (14 Abr 2010 às 17:08)

HotSpot disse:


> Ora aí está o famoso tornado de hoje em Lisboa às 16:23
> 
> YouTube- VIDEO_001.mp4



Apenas uma correção, não é tornado e sim uma tromba d'agua.
A diferença entre um e outro é apenas a superfície que ocorre. Chamamos de tornado quando ocorre no continente e de tromba quando ocorre na água.

Muito  !!

Abraço a todos!


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2010 às 17:12)

rafaeltanga disse:


> Apenas uma correção, não é tornado e sim uma tromba d'agua.
> A diferença entre um e outro é apenas a superfície que ocorre. Chamamos de tornado quando ocorre no continente e de tromba quando ocorre na água.
> 
> Muito  !!
> ...



Estão correctas ambas as definições: Uma tromba marinha é um tornado


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2010 às 17:18)

HotSpot disse:


> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/Minitornado+no+Rio+Tejo.htm



"Ao que a SIC apurou a sua passagem *terá causado estragos* na zona de Santa Apolónia."

O que terá acontecido em concreto? Estou a aguardar por desenvolvimentos da notícia.. 

*
EDIT 17:27* - A pressão atmosférica está a descer bem aqui, estando agora nos 998 milibares.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 17:18)

Espectacular hotspot 

É UM TORNADO NÃO UM MINI-TORNADO, SENHORES JORNALISTAS


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2010 às 17:19)

Espectacular essse video foi um bom registo, ora por aqui á pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro que acumulou 1.5mm, por agora o céu encontra-se nublado.


----------



## Kraliv (14 Abr 2010 às 17:29)

Parabéns pela captação ..pena não ser com melhores meios 








PS: Foi o 2º Tornado a ocorrer em Lx em menos de 24h! O outro arrasou os Leões todos 

PS2: Sorry, não resisti


----------



## sandgrain (14 Abr 2010 às 17:32)

LOL!


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2010 às 17:34)

Um vídeo mais em cima do acontecimento:

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...mini-tornado-no-rio-tejo14-04-2010-172929.htm


----------



## meteo (14 Abr 2010 às 17:37)

Parabéns pelo video!! Espectacular.

Aqui vi a tarde toda umas nuvens belissimas para os lados de Lisboa,aqui passaram umas bonitas negras nuvens,mas a tal velocidade que nem deu para chover. Precipitação hoje em Oeiras-* 0mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 17:39)

HotSpot disse:


> Um vídeo mais em cima do acontecimento:
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...mini-tornado-no-rio-tejo14-04-2010-172929.htm



Mais uma vez apelo, não é mini-tornado é tornado 

Os comentários durante o vídeo  o pessoal todo borrado.


----------



## sandgrain (14 Abr 2010 às 17:43)

Chove agora torrencialmente em Cascais!

Trovoada, ainda não há sinal dela...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2010 às 17:55)

Neste momento chove com bastante intensidade aqui e o vento está moderado.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Abr 2010 às 18:27)

Começo a ficar cansado deste centralismo meteorológico.
É tudo para Lisboa, tudo para Lisboa.
Para quando a descentralização/ regionalização meteorológica deste País?

Agora um pouco mais a sério: parabéns aos bafejados .
E ainda a procissão deste quadro meteorológico instável vai no adro.
Pode ser que nos próximos  dois ou três dias haja a tal  almejada descentralização meteorológica...


----------



## Henrique (14 Abr 2010 às 18:34)

Chove forte neste momento. 
Parece que aos poucos a actividade eléctrica deixa de ocorrer.
No entanto desenvolvem-se pequenas células a seguir a esta linha.


----------



## trepkos (14 Abr 2010 às 18:41)

Ocorreu um 'mini' Tornado esta tarde no Tejo, parece que provocou estragos em Santa Apolónia.


----------



## Iuri (14 Abr 2010 às 18:44)

BRU-TAL!!


----------



## Fernando (14 Abr 2010 às 18:51)




----------



## João Ferreira (14 Abr 2010 às 19:13)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 15.4ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (14 Abr 2010 às 19:17)

Belas imagens!


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2010 às 19:25)

Grandes fotos do tornado


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2010 às 19:27)

Temperatura máxima de *19,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,8ºC e chove fraco, com humidade nos 89% e pressão a 998 hPa.

Vento moderado de SE (135º).


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 19:53)

Acho que são as melhores fotos de um tornado em Portugal  (até hoje).


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Abr 2010 às 20:20)

olá boa tarde! 
_... mais um pouco por aqui,_ 

Lá por casa, a manhã foi calma com céu muito nublado, alguns Stratus fractus a deslizar sob alguns pontos mais altos, mas sem precipitação. 

Desde o início da tarde, pelo local de serviço, a nebulosidade apresentou um outro tipo de compactação que denunciava alguma actividade electrica a qual se veio a revelar por alguns momentos. 
Numa 1ª fase a precipitação surgiu sob a forma de aguaceiros de moderada intensidade acompanhados de algumas trovoadas, depois apenas precipitação contínua.

Desde há pouco tudo bem mais calmo; não chove e o vento desloca-se fraco a moderado de SE.

O termómetro por aqui marca neste momento *15ºC*.

... interessantes imagens desse tornado!


----------



## Lousano (14 Abr 2010 às 20:22)

Boa noite.

Parabéns aos que conseguiram as imagens e vídeos do tornado. 

Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, vento fraco e alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Máxima: 16,9º
´
Mínima: 10,3º

Precip.: 2,3mm


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2010 às 20:28)

Para a noite é esperada mais animação? Ou só amanhã é que volta?


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Abr 2010 às 20:34)

Até ao momento já caíram 11.4 mm.

Destaque para o vento que aumentou de intensidade. 998.9 hPa,15.7ºC, ENE 10 km/h


----------



## belem (14 Abr 2010 às 20:44)

«GRANDA» tornado! 
Parabéns a todos que gravaram e reportaram o acontecimento!


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Abr 2010 às 20:51)

Aqui está o meu modesto contributo para um fenómeno que tive o privilégio de ver nascer. Quem se lembrou de dotar os telemóveis com objectivas grande-angulares...... Nunca tinha assistido a nenhum. Mas nunca é tarde.
Quando vi o contorno da base da nuvem a começar a 'rendilhar', desconfiei de algo. E estava certo: passado pouco tempo e num ápice um ponto mais baixo uniu-se à água do rio e formou-se um ainda consideravelmente gordo funil. Aí tinha um fenómeno dos mais temidos mesmo à minha frente. Não tive medo; fiquei fascinado. Potencialmente até poderia correr perigo se viesse na minha direcção. Mas nem pensei nisso. Só pensei que me faltava uma câmara de filmar ou uma máquina fotográfica razoável. Bem, aqui vai a fraca imagem do início do fenómeno (maldita grande-angular):


----------



## squidward (14 Abr 2010 às 20:51)

estive em Lisboa entre as 11h e as 15h e por pouco não presenciei esse fenómeno e seria algo que ficaria para a memoria certamente. "Apenas" registei uma forte chuvada por volta das 14:30 e aqui no Cartaxo outra forte "carga d'agua" por volta das 19:30.


----------



## aqpcb (14 Abr 2010 às 21:01)

Grandes fotos e parabéns aos sortudos pois é um acontecimento único de se ver


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2010 às 21:05)

Fantásticos registos!
Tanto vídeo como fotos, então as fotos tiradas em Sta.Apolónia estão absolutamente fantásticas e "estranhas" ao mesmo tempo por ver tão perto num sítio tão familiar algo assim!


Depois do HotSpot me referir o tornado saí da Faculdade, estava no Campo Grande, e ainda vi perfeitamente toda a célula em rotação e ainda com vestígios de funnel cloud, já deveria estar uns poucos km's a N/NE da cidade.
Tentei também captar, mas pouco ou nada se vê de jeito, nada comparável a quando tocava realmente a superfície!
Mas ainda assim muito bonito de se ver toda aquela base imponente em completa rotação!


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Abr 2010 às 21:20)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2010 às 21:43)

Céu encoberto e não chove.

15,8ºC e *5,3mm* de precipitação acumulada desde as 00h.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 21:48)

Por aqui dia muito cinzento, e moderadamente ventoso.

Acumulei até agora 4.0 mm e estou com 15.8ºC.


----------



## stormy (14 Abr 2010 às 21:51)

boas
depois de um dia de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes de acompanhados de trovoada e vento moderado, o inicio da noite segue com tempo mais calmo, neste momento não chove e o vento esta fraco de ESE, o céu apresenta-se muito nubado e a temperatura é de 16.3º
até agora são estes os extremos do dia: 12.9/20.3º


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2010 às 21:51)

Muitos Parabéns a quem teve a sorte de captar as imagens do tornado! 
Grandes registos! 



Fantkboy disse:


> Muita chuva, muita trovoada por aqui... está e.s.p.e.c.t.a.c.u.l.o



Estava num autocarro que teve de parar devido à intensidade da chuva.

Uma imagem da intensidade da chuva.






Acumulei *19mm* das 15h às 17h.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2010 às 22:25)

Hoje levo acumulados 8,0 mm.

Dia de instabilidade generalizada que desagravou a partir do fim da tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

13,7 ºC / 20,3 ºC

14,0 mm

---

Aguaceiros até ao final da tarde, com acalmia do estado do tempo daí em diante.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18.3ºC

Mín - 12.8ºC

Precipitação - 4.0 mm

Aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

Tarde de chuva, com 5mm acumulados. Alguma trovoada, mas pouco significativa, segundo me constou.
De momento, 16.4ºC, 81%HR, 1001hpa, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

14ºC
22.4ºC
Precipitação: 5mm.


----------



## aqpcb (15 Abr 2010 às 00:14)

Chove torrencialmente agora na quinta do Anjo


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2010 às 00:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Por estas bandas vai chovendo timidamente com 15,2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2010 às 00:49)

Trovoada!
Mesmo sobre a Amadora.

Aqui chuva moderada.


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Abr 2010 às 00:53)

AnDré até dizia que vinha ai da arroja. Muito forte agora!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2010 às 00:55)

Por aqui chove intensamente, ouvi dois trovões.

2.0 mm e 14.4ºC.


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Abr 2010 às 00:58)

Chove intensamente  15ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Abr 2010 às 01:00)

e continua a chover. Em 1h já caíram 5.8 mm. A temperatura está a descer 14.5c.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2010 às 01:04)

Jodamensil disse:


> AnDré até dizia que vinha ai da arroja. Muito forte agora!



Foi perto, mas não foi aqui. 
O segundo foi mais longe.

Entretanto a chuva tem caído com bastante intensidade, mas não houve mais trovoada.


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2010 às 01:17)

A minha Herminia tem me desiludido, nao houve nenhum evento demais por aqui 


Mas ja deu um tornado por Lisboa


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Abr 2010 às 01:21)

agora parece acalmar


----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2010 às 01:22)

Choveu moderadamente há pouco.Trovoada é que ainda nada,nem hoje,nem ontem.


----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2010 às 01:45)

Chuva torrencial durante 3 minutos.Nem parecem pingos,mas sim uma corrente de água a cair.Espectacular!


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Abr 2010 às 01:53)

*Chove a sério.

Já tinha saudades.

Registo desde as 00h00m 8.4mm e continua a subir.*


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Abr 2010 às 01:59)




----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2010 às 02:02)

Volta a chover torrencialmente.Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão ao longe. Está belissima a madrugada.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2010 às 07:25)

Bom dia.

Noite atribulada, com chuva, por vezes muito forte, e vento moderado, tendo acumulado um total de precipitação de *20,3mm* até ao momento. O rain rate atingiu os 85,71mm/h.

A temperatura mínima foi de *14,4ºC*, e de momento sigo com 15,2ºC.

Humidade a 91% e pressão nos 998 hPa. Vento a 14,0 km/h de de SO (225º).


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2010 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Manhã marcada por aguaceiros moderados. E assim promete continuar!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia.
Tive uma mínima de *15.4ºC.*
Choveu moderado ás 23:00 da noite, depois os aguaceiros continuaram, e ás 04:00 da manhã caiu um aguaceiro forte e de granizo pequeno.
Até agora não caiu mais nada, e o céu está pouco nublado.
O vento durante a noite foi moderado com rajadas a rondar os 40km/h (Segundo a estação do *HotSpot*, Moita).
Agora é esperar pelas células a caminho e pela boa convectividade a caminho...
Tem bastantes descargas no mar o que virá
Agora sigo com 17.7ºC e 83% de Humidade...
Só de acrescentar que o acumulado da Moita é de  5.6mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2010 às 09:30)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Noite atribulada, com chuva, por vezes muito forte, e vento moderado, tendo acumulado um total de precipitação de *20,3mm* até ao momento. O rain rate atingiu os 85,71mm/h.
> 
> ...



Bom dia!
Tanta animação aqui tão perto, e nós aqui, na Margem Sul, com uns meros restos...
Noite de alguma chuva, mas nada de especial, com apenas 4mm acumulados (dados do Lightning).
De momento, céu nublado com algumas pequenas abertas, temperatura nos 18.4ºC, 77HR, 1002hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 10:02)

Por aqui esta madrugada choveu apenas 1.3mm.


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2010 às 10:29)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Tanta animação aqui tão perto, e nós aqui, na Margem Sul, com uns meros restos...
> Noite de alguma chuva, mas nada de especial, com apenas 4mm acumulados (dados do Lightning).
> De momento, céu nublado com algumas pequenas abertas, temperatura nos 18.4ºC, 77HR, 1002hpa.



Não, hoje não acumulei só 4 mm. Corrijo-te agora, dizendo que o acumulado de hoje desde as 0 horas é de 8,4 mm.

Se ontem tive 5,3 mm totais, e se nas últimas 24 horas acumulei 13,7 mm, é fazer 13,7 - 5,3 = 8,4 mm só de hoje. 

Será que o primeiro prémio da lotaria nos vai calhar hoje?


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2010 às 12:27)

Lightning disse:


> Não, hoje não acumulei só 4 mm. Corrijo-te agora, dizendo que o acumulado de hoje desde as 0 horas é de 8,4 mm.
> 
> Se ontem tive 5,3 mm totais, e se nas últimas 24 horas acumulei 13,7 mm, é fazer 13,7 - 5,3 = 8,4 mm só de hoje.
> 
> Será que o primeiro prémio da lotaria nos vai calhar hoje?



Então vou corrigir os meus dados, pois com estas entradas de SW, o meu penico trabalha abaixo dos serviços mínimos...
Contudo, na tua estação no wunderground, continua a aparecer 4.3mm hoje...

Entretanto, céu nublado, vento moderado, 20.5ºc, 65%HR, 1003hpa. Está a prometer qualquer coisa, mas hoje nem me dava muito jeito, que tenho que ir a Lisboa de transportes e não me apetecia apanhar a molha...


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2010 às 13:09)

Neste momento já ouvi um forte trovão em Coimbra.

edit(13:13)Chove torrencial acompanhado de granizo.


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2010 às 13:17)

dahon disse:


> Neste momento já ouvi um forte trovão em Coimbra.
> 
> edit(13:13)Chove torrencial acompanhado de granizo.



Impressionante chuvada e confirmo o trovão único. Foram minutos com um rain rate impressionante que obrigou os carros a pararem em plena avenida Urbano Duarte!


----------



## zejorge (15 Abr 2010 às 14:02)

Há pouco caiu um forta agiaceiro, que deu para acumular 2,2 mm.
A temperatura está nos 18,2 º com uma HR de 78%. A pressão com tendencia para subir está agora nos 1008 hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 14:11)

Mas que coisa, por aqui os aguaceiros passam todos ao lado.


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2010 às 14:13)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas que coisa, por aqui os aguaceiros passam todos ao lado.



Calma, já lá vêm as tropas a caminho...

Por agora temperatura nos 20,3ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 14:16)

Lightning disse:


> Calma, já lá vêm as tropas a caminho...
> 
> Por agora temperatura nos 20,3ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.



Sinceramente não acredito que elas venhem hoje.


----------



## romeupaz (15 Abr 2010 às 14:29)

Por aqui tudo 100% pacifico uns pinguitos muito de vez em quando






Ao Vivo: http://pt.justin.tv/qwertyleiria#r=ar2nm0Y~


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2010 às 14:30)

Por aqui alguns cúmulos e muito vento.

Estou com 17.6ºC e 8.6 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 15:32)

Finalmente, á pouco caiu aqui um aguaceiro muito forte que durou uns 12minutos e acumulou 5.1mm.


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2010 às 15:33)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Finalmente, á pouco caiu aqui um aguaceiro muito forte que durou uns 12minutos e acumulou 5.1mm.



Eu disse que as tropas vinham a caminho... 

E por falar nisso aquela linha de células aproxima-se a grande velocidade e com grande força.

Daqui a pouco vou sair para ver se registo alguma coisa. O céu continua pouco nublado e o vento moderado. Mesmo com este vento a temp. sobe, estando agora nos 20,7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 15:45)

Já ouço trovões ao longe, devido a uma célula que está a oeste daqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 15:52)

Já se ouvem mais perto , a sua bigornia já tapou o sol e é linda mesmo, mas esta vai passar ao lado


----------



## jotasetubal (15 Abr 2010 às 16:57)

toda a instabilidade apresentada nos radares está a começar a entrar em setúbal...
como estou no local de trabalho, não tenho acesso a instrumentos de medida, nomeadamente barómetro, no entanto, é observável que houve alterações nas pessoas. Quem estava à pouco nas esplanadas da praça do bocage estava com um ar tranquilo e veraneante.
Agora que o sol desapareceu e o céu está preenchido por nuvens cinzentas, a postura corporal alterou, ficou mais tensa...aliás, até os pombos estão mais agitados.
não sei se tem alguma coisa a ver com o mau tempo que, aparentemente, vem ai, mas que é curioso é!

cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2010 às 17:01)

Céu carregado a sul e já se ouvem trovoes ao longe.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2010 às 17:01)

Boas
De volta a Setúbal 

Aqui a máxima das máximas desde quinta passada foi de 25,4ºC na sexta feira... 

A precipitação foi de 3,4mm na terça, 7,6mm na Quarta e hoje vai com 6,4mm...

A rajada máxima foi hoje com 54,7km/h

Agora céu encoberto vem ai mais uma chuvada longa  

Dados actuais:
18,1ºC
74%HR
1001,8hpa
6,4mm
vento moderado de SW com média de 15,8km/h nos últimos 10 minutos 

Dados em tempo real na minha assinatura


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 17:11)

Por aqui já ouço novamente trovões, mas passou sempre todas a oeste.


----------



## aqpcb (15 Abr 2010 às 17:14)

Já está a chover aqui em Quinta do Anjo Palmela ainda é pouco mas promete pelo Radar do IM


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2010 às 17:23)

aproximam-se umas belas celulas...mas nada de relampagos ainda


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2010 às 17:25)

trovoada!!!


----------



## Fábio Silva (15 Abr 2010 às 17:28)

Boa tarde pessoal

Eu sou novo por aqui mas sou bastante interessado pela meteorologia e por todos os fenómenos a ela associados. Descobri este fórum por mero acaso numa pequena pesquisa que realizei e desde o primeiro momento fiquei impressionado pelo espírito partilha de conhecimentos e dos próprios conhecimentos para não falar que um pessoa interessada pela meteorologia consegue ficar com mais informações no fórum que no próprio IM.

Não tenho qualquer tipo de instrumento de medida apenas por agora vou poder relatar e partilhar o que vejo, agora aqui na minha zona o sol desapareceu o céu totalmente nublado e o vento começou a aumentar de intensidade.

comps


----------



## aqpcb (15 Abr 2010 às 17:29)

Parece que vai entrar pela zona de Sines e Santiago do Caçem Alcaçer do Sal e depois montemor e Evora


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2010 às 17:32)

Já chove mas ainda fraco e o vento sopra com rajadas fortes a ultima de 59,5km/h

16,1ºC
6,6mm
84%HR
1002,6hpa

Em tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2010 às 17:33)

Fábio Silva disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal
> 
> Eu sou novo por aqui mas sou bastante interessado pela meteorologia e por todos os fenómenos a ela associados. Descobri este fórum por mero acaso numa pequena pesquisa que realizei e desde o primeiro momento fiquei impressionado pelo espírito partilha de conhecimentos e dos próprios conhecimentos para não falar que um pessoa interessada pela meteorologia consegue ficar com mais informações no fórum que no próprio IM.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo 

Por aqui céu muito nublado, ameaça chover mesmo.

Vento forte e estou com 16.7ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Abr 2010 às 17:40)

Que vento forte na zona baixa de Lisboa 

Rajada máxima de 69,2 km/h no Cais do Sodré.

http://www.meteocaisdosodre.info


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2010 às 17:40)

ja n chove...mas de vez em quando o S.Pedro larga cá umas bombas..alto la


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2010 às 17:44)

grande bomba ainda ha bocado

o engraçado e que ja não está a chover


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2010 às 17:46)

Vai trovejando em Coimbra. Para já sequinha...

EDIT: Já chove


----------



## sandgrain (15 Abr 2010 às 17:46)

Boa tade!

Por aqui o vento sopra forte e sigo com 17,3º  e 1002,5hPa

Começa agora a cair a primeira chuva, na horizontal...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2010 às 17:47)

Sê bem-vindo, *Fábio*.

---

Por aqui, de momento, chove moderado, após um período de céu muito nublado e alguns raios de Sol, que já durava desde manhã.

Temperatura nos 16,0ºC, em queda abrupta, e humidade a 75%.

A máxima foi de *20,0ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2010 às 17:49)

HotSpot disse:


> Rajada máxima de 69,2 km/h no Cais do Sodré.



Por aqui também já tive 69 km/h  e também já pinga.


----------



## Fábio Silva (15 Abr 2010 às 17:52)

por aqui comecou a chover moderado algumas rajadas fortes de vento


----------



## aqpcb (15 Abr 2010 às 17:59)

Já esta a chover forte e "bonito" bem forte, por estas bandas


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Abr 2010 às 17:59)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 17.0ºC e chove fraco por enquanto.


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Abr 2010 às 18:00)

que grande descarga de repente em coimbra.... chuva intensa e trovoada forte.

ia sair para um aula de codigo, ja nem vou -.-


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2010 às 18:00)

vitamos disse:


> Vai trovejando em Coimbra. Para já sequinha...
> 
> EDIT: Já chove




E que grande carga de agua que se seguiu, por agora chove fraco mas a trovoada continua.


Cumps.


----------



## Iuri (15 Abr 2010 às 18:12)

Aqui em Telheiras (Lisboa) o vento está a puxar bem pela chuva...


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2010 às 18:25)

vem ai mais molho, esta um grande escuridao a Este e dirige-se para cá


----------



## DRC (15 Abr 2010 às 18:25)

Chove forte agora aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Vento com rajadas fortes de Sudoeste.


----------



## FJC (15 Abr 2010 às 18:34)

Boa tarde
Pela Marinha Grande trovoada e chuva. O céu apresenta-se muito escuro...


----------



## Mix (15 Abr 2010 às 18:49)

Bem todos a dizerem que está ventanias em todo o lado e aqui nem um cadinh d vento nada está sim muito abafado.. 
Tá a chegar uma carga !


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2010 às 18:56)

Chuva e mais chuva e nada de trovoadas  contabilizo desde as 0h 10,8mm de chuva


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2010 às 19:10)

Boa tarde 
O dia de hoje tem sido caracterizado por aguaceiros moderados. Ainda há pouco ouvi trovejar mas ao longe... 
Aguardo pela noite para ver se é desta
Temp min: 14.2ºC
Temp max: 21.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 19:11)

Por aqui já á um belo bocado que chove


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Abr 2010 às 19:13)

Boas!

Sigo com 16.2ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2010 às 19:30)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, vento moderado e alguns aguaceiros de curta duração.

Máxima: 21,5º

Mínima: 12,0º

Precipitacão até ao momento de 4,6mm

Neste momento ouve-se trovões na zona da serra, finalmente.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2010 às 19:53)

Brutal aguaceiro de granizo em Coimbra e já começa a trovejar.


----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2010 às 20:15)

Boas , aqui fica umas fotos de hoje tiradas com telemóvel


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2010 às 20:18)

E já lá vão mais de 3 dezenas de trovões... 

A chuva continua moderada.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2010 às 20:23)

Um pôr do sol brutal, havia células espectaculares.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Abr 2010 às 20:29)

boa tarde 

Desde o meio da tarde, a avaliar pelos tons ameaçadores dos Nimbostratus, parecia que o cenário se iría complicar com aguaceiros fortes mas sobretudo com actividade eléctrica. Mas não foi além de precipitação moderada e vento moderado a forte de SSE, o que aliás ainda se verifica, contudo com intensidade geralmente fraca.

Há pouco ao telefone com a minha mâe (em Coimbra) contava-me que já se ouvia alguma trovoada.

É de salientar que sobretudo pela tarde, para quem com a possibilidade de extrair algumas imagens das diversas formas da nebulosidade que surgiram, certamente obteria belos cenários!

Por aqui (local serviço) a temperatura ronda os *15ºC*.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (15 Abr 2010 às 21:02)

A tarde em Peniche foi assim!!


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2010 às 21:33)

Por aqui ainda caiu mais 1mm à tarde, e foi tudo...
Por agora, céu pouco nublado, vento mais calmo, temperatura nos 15.5ºc, 79%HR, 1003hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.5ºC
21.6ºC
Precipitação: 9mm.


----------



## F_R (15 Abr 2010 às 22:08)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros, por vezes bastante fortes.
Às 18 horas houve direito a trovoada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 22:21)

Vou colocar aqui algumas fotos da trovoada que passou a oeste do couço:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

A percipitação acumulada de hoje foi de 10.7mm


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2010 às 23:02)

As imagens de satélite parecem um pouco animadoras para as próximas horas e para a próxima madrugada..

http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop

Mas não deitem foguetes antes da festa...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2010 às 23:35)

Céu muito nublado e nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Serra.

Quanto à temperatura, sigo com 15,0ºC. Humidade nos 83% e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18.3ºC

Mín - 13.3ºC

Precipitação - 9.6 mm

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## ct5iul (16 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

Boa Noite 
Lisboa Ajuda Monsanto

Temp Max: 21.8ºc 15:49
Temp Min:  14.1ºc 18:44
Rajada Max: 47.3km/h 17:48
Wind Chill : 7,3ºc 18:47
Chuva Precipitação 6.0mm

Temp actual 14.4ºC 23:59
Pressão: 1003.2Hpa 23:59
Intensidade do Vento: 20.8km/h 23:59
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:E
Temperatura do vento: 9.3ºC 23:59
Humidade Relativa: 84% 23:59
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 23:59
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 6.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:59
Altitude: 110Metros


WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2010 às 08:13)

Bom dia!

Por aqui nas últimas horas tem chovido bem, embora de momento não chova.

Vou com 10mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## NunoBrito (16 Abr 2010 às 09:32)

*Bom Dia!

Que bela manhã primaveril*

[URL=http://img156.imageshack.us/i/actual.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Carlos Portugal (16 Abr 2010 às 09:39)

Caros Amigos:

Sendo a primeira vez que participo neste Fórum (apesar de o seguir há mais de um ano), aproveito para Vos saudar e comunicar que, há cerca de 15 minutos (9:23h), houve um tornado em Cascais, que veio do mar e se dissipou sobre a baixa da cidade em poucos minutos. Chove por bátegas fortes, alternando com acalmias, desde há cerca de três quartos de hora. O vento vem por rajadas, e estão 13ºC.

Realmente, o velho adágio está correcto: Abril, águas mil...

Cumprimentos


----------



## ct5iul (16 Abr 2010 às 09:57)

Carlos Portugal disse:


> Caros Amigos:
> 
> Sendo a primeira vez que participo neste Fórum (apesar de o seguir há mais de um ano), aproveito para Vos saudar e comunicar que, há cerca de 15 minutos (9:23h), houve um tornado em Cascais, que veio do mar e se dissipou sobre a baixa da cidade em poucos minutos. Chove por bátegas fortes, alternando com acalmias, desde há cerca de três quartos de hora. O vento vem por rajadas, e estão 13ºC.
> 
> ...



Bom dia  BEM VINDO ando a procura de informações do tornado em cascais mas nao encontro nada na web se tiveres mais informaçoes posta aqui no forum 

 Lisboa Ajuda Monsanto

Temp actual 16.5ºC 09:50
Pressão: 1003.5Hpa 09:50
Intensidade do Vento: 45.1km/h 09:50
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 10.9ºC 09:50
Humidade Relativa: 85% 09:50
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 2.5 mm 09:50
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 12.5mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco 09:50
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Abr 2010 às 09:59)

Está a trovejar. O vento está forte agora.

12.4mm, 15.1ºC, 1003.6 hPa


----------



## Extreme (16 Abr 2010 às 10:04)

Bom dia!
Por aqui, há algum vento e alguma chuva. Nada de trovoada


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de aguaceiros, geralmente moderados. *11,3mm* de precipitação acumulada desde as 00h.

A temperatura mínima foi de *14,0ºC*, as 5:45, mas neste momento sigo com 14,2ºC, em queda.

Humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1003 hPa, enquanto o vento sopra moderado do quadrante Sul.


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2010 às 10:27)

Chove torrencialmente aqui!

14mm acumulados.

Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2010 às 11:25)

Nada como acordar com chuva torrencial.

12.4 mm e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2010 às 11:26)

Chuva bastante forte, agora, e *18,6mm* acumulados.


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Abr 2010 às 11:47)

chove forte na zona da baixa de setubal. Espero que passe que está quase hora do almoço!!


----------



## Lightning (16 Abr 2010 às 12:49)

Boa tarde 

Durante a madrugada ocorreram bastantes aguaceiros, o mais forte deles atingiu o rain rate de 32 mm/h. 

Total contabilizado desde as 0 horas: 10,5 mm.

Por agora o céu está a limpar.


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2010 às 12:53)

Boas

Aqui durante a manha apenas caiu um forte aguaceiro! a precipitação desde as 0h é de 6,0mm

A mínima foi de 13,9ºC

A rajada máxima até agora foi de 64,4km/h no terraço e 70,1km/h na varanda 

Agora o sol espreita e estão 16,3ºC com vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2010 às 13:00)

Parou de chover.

*20,7mm* acumulados. A temperatura é de 16,1ºC e a humidade encontra-se nos 85%.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (16 Abr 2010 às 13:10)

Foi confirmado agora na SIC a ocorrencia de uma Tromba de Agua em Cascais!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2010 às 13:16)

Acumulados 12,2 mm desde as 0h.

Vento moderado de SE e chuva fraca, de momento.


----------



## actioman (16 Abr 2010 às 13:41)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Foi confirmado agora na SIC a ocorrencia de uma Tromba de Agua em Cascais!



Andas desatento, olha aqui o que foi referido pelo novo membro Carlos Portugal (sejas muito bem vindo! )



Carlos Portugal disse:


> Caros Amigos:
> 
> Sendo a primeira vez que participo neste Fórum (apesar de o seguir há mais de um ano), aproveito para Vos saudar e comunicar que, há cerca de 15 minutos (9:23h), houve um tornado em Cascais, que veio do mar e se dissipou sobre a baixa da cidade em poucos minutos. Chove por bátegas fortes, alternando com acalmias, desde há cerca de três quartos de hora. O vento vem por rajadas, e estão 13ºC.
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2010 às 13:46)

Comentários, imagens e notícias do Tornado de Cascais, em tópico dedicado:

 Tornado em Cascais - 16 Abril 2010


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2010 às 13:56)

A região de Lisboa está agora no período do dia mais favorável, em termos de CAPE e LI, para a ocorrência de trovoadas.






Depois de uma madrugada e manhã que renderam 19mm, vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva.
Para já, céu encoberto, vento moderado a forte de sul, mas sem chuva.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Abr 2010 às 14:05)

Lightning disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Durante a madrugada ocorreram bastantes aguaceiros, o mais forte deles atingiu o rain rate de 32 mm/h.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde!
Que eu tenha dado conta, começou a chover pelas 5 da manhã, altura em que saí de casa, e fui para Lisboa debaixo de chuva intensa...
E foi uma manhã chuvosa na capital.
Por agora, vão caindo uns pingos fracos, mas o céu mantém-se carregado.
Sigo com 18,5ºC, 75%HR, 1005hpa, vento moderado.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Abr 2010 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!

Dia bastante chuvoso!

Hoje a mínima foi de 13.6ºC.

Agora sigo com 20.1ºC e com o céu finalmente a abrir.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2010 às 19:28)

Boa tarde.

Um aguaceiro moderado caiu por volta das 14h. Elevou a precipitação registada hoje para os *23,7mm*.

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,2ºC* e, de momento, estou com 15,6ºC.

Humidade nos 78%, vento fraco e céu encoberto, com um bonito arco-íris a Este.


----------



## squidward (16 Abr 2010 às 19:37)

dia de aguaceiros moderados a forte e algumas abertas tanto em Lisboa como no Cartaxo.


----------



## Lightning (16 Abr 2010 às 19:42)

Está uma célula gigante a este de mim. Fiquei sem luz durante breves segundos, mas não ouvi qualquer trovão nem vi qualquer raio. 

Essa mesma célula provocou um aguaceiro forte e rápido, que não deu para acumular nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2010 às 19:44)

Lightning disse:


> Está uma célula gigante a este de mim. Fiquei sem luz durante breves segundos, mas não ouvi qualquer trovão nem vi qualquer raio.
> 
> Essa mesma célula provocou um aguaceiro forte e rápido, que não deu para acumular nada.



Aqui também houve um corte de luz durante alguns segundos
O céu está encoberto e não chove.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2010 às 19:55)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui apenas cairam aguaceiros durante o inicio da manhã e durante o meio da tarde que renderam 7.3mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.3ºC

T.Minima: 13.6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Abr 2010 às 21:05)

boa noite! 

Um dia em muito idêntico ao de ontem com boa parte dele composto por aguaceiros, algumas abertas, Cumulus por vezes bastante carregados, vento moderado e por vezes forte vindo geralmente de sul.
Até na 2ª metade desta tarde houveram semelhanças com o que se passou ontem, céu bastante carregado de tons escuros e chuva intensa que ao final da tarde se dissipou com o regresso das abertas, o que aliás ainda permanece.

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos *15ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Abr 2010 às 21:32)

Os aguaceiros têm vindo a diminuir de intensidade e frequência com o avançar do dia...
Já nem chove há algum tempo.
Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados e frequentes de manhã, com diminuição gradual ao longo do dia.
Precipitação acumulada: 10,4mm (dados do Lightning).
De momento, 16ºc, 83%HR, 1009hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.8ºC
20.5ºC.


----------



## Teles (16 Abr 2010 às 21:32)

Boas, por aqui 14,3Cº e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 8,2mm


----------



## ct5iul (16 Abr 2010 às 21:40)

Boa Noite 
Lisboa Ajuda Monsanto

Temp Max: 19.4ºc 16:36
Temp Min: 13.1ºc 11:27
Rajada Max: 66.7km/h 11:29
Wind Chill : 6,4ºc 18:47
Chuva Precipitação 21.5mm

Temp actual 15.0ºC 21:35
Pressão: 1008.6Hpa 21:35
Intensidade do Vento: 6.4km/h 21:35
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 13.4ºC 21:35
Humidade Relativa: 85% 21:35
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 21:35
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 21.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 21:35
Altitude: 110Metros


WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/radioam...protecaocivil/


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2010 às 21:52)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *13,9ºC* e a máxima foi de *18,4ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de *64,4km/h*

 A Precipitação acumulada foi de *6,2mm*

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado e 16,1ºC com humidade de 87% e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2010 às 22:21)

15,5ºC, em ligeira subida, e céu encoberto.


----------



## Lightning (16 Abr 2010 às 22:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Os aguaceiros têm vindo a diminuir de intensidade e frequência com o avançar do dia...
> Já nem chove há algum tempo.
> Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados e frequentes de manhã, com diminuição gradual ao longo do dia.



Dia também marcado pela bomba que estoirou a umas poucas dezenas de metros da minha casa, de manhã. Há muito que não ouvia um trovão tão forte como este... Pôs alguns carros com o alarme a apitar e algumas pessoas assustaram-se.


----------



## HBene (16 Abr 2010 às 23:33)

Aqui em Almada já está a chover com alguma intensidade há uma meia hora, é só água a escorrer na rua, se continuar assim ainda vai parecer um rio 

Edit: já abrandou mais finalmente.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2010 às 23:48)

Aqui agora chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2010 às 23:48)

Genial o facto de nestes dias ainda não ter ouvido nenhum trovão,nem ter visto 1 relâmpago. Nem tornados,quanto mais! 

Ainda assim ,hoje por volta das 11h mais um aguaceiro fortissimo,talvez o mais forte destes dias..5 minutos de diluvio completo,que formou um rio aqui na rua... O interessante nestes dias foi mesmo ver algumas nuvens imponentes,e as cargas de água do mais forte que tenho visto.

MeteoOeiras,bela acumulação, vai nos 17,4 mm..Com um rain rate de 120 mm/hora ás 14:30 da tarde.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2010 às 23:52)

Boa noite 
O dia de hoje foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes, alguns bastante violentos.
Trovoada nada a registar...
A precipitação acumulada  há dois dias foi de 6mm e ontem de 16mm. Por hoje ainda não sei visto que ainda não regressei a casa.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

Aqui o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada e a manhã que renderam um total de 20mm.

Agora cai um aguaceiro que rendeu já mais 1mm.

Fecho o dia 16/04 com 21mm acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16.7ºC

Mín - 13.3ºC

Precipitação - 14.4 mm

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados/fortes e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2010 às 00:26)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*







---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Só nestes últimos dois dias registei *46mm*.


De momento sigo com 13,5ºC, em queda.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2010 às 09:32)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento está a cair o primeiro aguaceiro de hoje mas é fraco, esta tarde promete visto que o cape e o li estão muito bons.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2010 às 10:23)

Por agora cai mais um aguaceiro, mas este já mais intenso


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2010 às 11:21)

O aguaceiro rendeu 2.3mm, por agora o céu já está com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2010 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Esta madrugada, temperatura mínima de *13,5ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 17,8ºC e céu muito nublado, mas deixando alguns raios de Sol chegarem ao solo.

Humidade nos 78% e vento fraco de SSO (202º), enquanto que a pressão se encontra nos 1009 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2010 às 12:58)

Sigo com 20.6ºC e 42% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado, com nuvens "negras".
Veremos como as células se desenvolvem de tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2010 às 13:35)

Boa tarde.

Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus humilis, cerca de 4/8.

Temperatura actual de 20,6 ºC e humidade nos 54 %, vento fraco de SE.

Acumulados 0,8 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2010 às 14:50)

Trovoada a Este de Setúbal já ouvi dois trovoes 

19,1ºC
61%HR


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2010 às 15:02)

Grandes células a Este 

Devem estar a descarregar bem...


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2010 às 15:34)

boas tardes pessoal
na louriceira, sigo com 19.0º, vento de sul fraco e céu parcialmente nublado por C.congestus.
a SE uma belissima célula se desenvolve...dia lindo
e não dá tanto gosto dizer/pensar..."amanhã repete-se a dose"?


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2010 às 15:38)

Sigo com 20.5ºC e 41% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado, mas para Este o céu está negro e com formações interessantes.

E pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão, deve ter sido das células para Este...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2010 às 15:46)

Por aqui já se ouvem trovões ao longe


----------



## meteo (17 Abr 2010 às 15:53)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui já se ouvem trovões ao longe



Boa sorte,que passem por ai! 

Aqui já é mais dificil,mas pelo menos no interior é mesmo capaz de haver festa.


Até agora por aqui um belo sol,boa temperatura e umas nuvens para Este engraçadas,mas ainda longe.


----------



## DRC (17 Abr 2010 às 15:58)

Hoje por aqui nada.
O dia começou com céu pouco nublado, agora aumentou um pouco a nebulosidade mas tudo está a passar ao lado, mais para o Interior.
A menos que mude este dia está a ser uma desilusão.
Estão 20ºC e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2010 às 16:00)

Por aqui o céu encobriu-se o vento ficou com rajadas moderadas
Começou a chover, com cada pinga


----------



## GARFEL (17 Abr 2010 às 16:20)

aqui em tomar trovoada como já não via a alguns anos


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2010 às 16:29)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui já se ouvem trovões ao longe



Andamos pela tua terra.
Há pouco o céu estava assim:






Agora estamos à espera que a chuva pare.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2010 às 16:36)

HotSpot disse:


> Grandes células a Este  Devem estar a descarregar bem...








Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2010 às 17:00)

AnDré disse:


> Andamos pela tua terra.
> Há pouco o céu estava assim:
> 
> 
> ...



Por aqui passou um pouco ao lado, mas vocês andaram onde?


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2010 às 17:09)

Vai caindo trovoada por aqui. A pouco era visivel uma nuvem a ser alimentada pela convecção, sendo que dava a sensação que pequinas nuvens se iam juntando a ela


----------



## DRC (17 Abr 2010 às 17:34)

Que tristeza de dia por aqui.
Nada de nada. Apenas passou um aguaceiro a Oeste daqui e de resto está tudo para o Interior.
Estão agora 19,1ºC e cada vez menos nuvens no céu. 

Que vos parece, ainda vou ter alguma coisa de jeito hoje por aqui?


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2010 às 17:35)

Após um aguaceiro forte, asociado a cumulus congestus em maturação, sigo com 16.5º, vento fraco de SSE e céu muito nublado por nebulosidade cumuliforme media/alta e estratiforme alta.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2010 às 18:15)

A minha caçada de hoje em frente da janela 

Foi esta a única mais perto que deu para ouvir uns quantos trovoes 












temperatura actual de 17,2ºC


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 18:23)

Belas fotos, Miguel.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2010 às 18:40)

Boa tarde.

16,0ºC no momento, depois de uma máxima de *19,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1008 hPa, enquanto que o vento sopra moderado de Sul.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Abr 2010 às 18:40)

olá boa tarde! 

O céu tem estado belamente fotogénico, sobretudo nesta tarde pelo SSE, a avaliar pelos mais recentes e excelentes registos de fantásticas células aqui colocados e claro localizadas no corredor do costume! 

Daqui é vê-las passar em direcção ao norte (Cumulus congestus, fractus e também altocumulus).
O vento tem permanecido em geral fraco de SSE, alguns pingos muito dispersos têm surgido e um final de tarde em tons muito pálidos em volta do sol mostram que nada está seguro!

De momento (local serviço) a temperatura anda pelos *17ºC*.


----------



## sandgrain (17 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Este era o aspecto do ceu a SSE daqui há coisa de meia hora...






http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/7236/dscf6572.jpg


Passados 10 minutos caiu um aguaceiro forte. Ainda pensei que viesse mais "alguma coisa", mas nada! A festa mantém-se toda a este...


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2010 às 19:43)

Margem sul há instantes


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2010 às 19:57)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado com 17.3ºC.


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2010 às 20:05)

Boas , por aqui virado para sul:


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 20:40)

Grandes fotos, Teles, especialmente a do contraste com o campo de futebol.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2010 às 20:53)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui passou um pouco ao lado, mas vocês andaram onde?



Nessa altura estávamos entre a Azervadinha e o Couço, pelas 16:30, num momento de alguma trovoada e chuva fraca.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2010 às 21:09)

Boa noite!
Madrugada com alguns pingos, e dia de céu nublado com abertas e temperatura amena.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado, especialmente do quadrante sul.
Ontem ainda registei mais 1mm até à meia-noite, perfazendo 11.4mm.
Hoje, nada.
De momento, 16.4ºC, 77%HR, 1009hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.1ºC
21.3ºC.


----------



## DRC (17 Abr 2010 às 21:10)

Ao contrário do resto do país, aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria não se passou nada. Nada de nada, nem uma única pinga caiu quanto mais trovoada.
Que desilusão de dia e segundo o que se pode ver no satélite a noite vai pelo mesmo caminho. 

Temperatura actual é de 15,9ºC e o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2010 às 21:23)

​
*As trovoadas que atingiram a região esta tarde queimaram a central telefónica do quartel dos bombeiros*

Os bombeiros de Tomar estão sem telefone deste o meio da tarde deste sábado. Uma trovoada queimou a central telefónica deixando de haver possibilidades de se fazer ou receber chamadas pelo 249329140.
Entretanto, já foi disponibilizado um número de telefone alternativo para o contacto com o quartel dos bombeiros, 916161012.
A trovoada fez também com que a sirene dos bombeiros começasse a tocar sozinha.

Jornal O Templário


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2010 às 21:26)

DRC disse:


> Ao contrário do resto do país, aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria não se passou nada. Nada de nada, nem uma única pinga caiu quanto mais trovoada.
> Que desilusão de dia e segundo o que se pode ver no satélite a noite vai pelo mesmo caminho.
> 
> Temperatura actual é de 15,9ºC e o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado.




Aqui em Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras) também não caiu um pingo de chuva durante o dia, apenas foi possivel obsrevar as formações a sul e a Este que não vieram para o Litoral


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2010 às 21:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Nessa altura estávamos entre a Azervadinha e o Couço, pelas 16:30, num momento de alguma trovoada e chuva fraca.



Algumas fotografias da evolução da célula durante a tarde, no local atrás indicado.


----------



## DRC (17 Abr 2010 às 21:50)

Até entristece olhar hoje para o satélite, formam-se células atrás de células em todo o país, do Norte ao Sul e do Este ao Oeste, em todos os lados excepto aqui. 16,1ºC e 80% de humidade agora em Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Precipitação diária: 0,0 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2010 às 22:12)

Neste momento cai uma forte chuvada aqui.
A temperatura nos 16.0ºC.


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2010 às 22:23)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Algumas fotografias da evolução da célula durante a tarde, no local atrás indicado.



Mais uns belos arcus


----------



## Nuno_1010 (17 Abr 2010 às 23:02)

Já se ouve os foguetes


----------



## DRC (17 Abr 2010 às 23:08)

Tanto me queixei que ela chegou.
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado/forte aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Ao menos o dia já nao acaba a zeros, pelo menos termina com os 2,4 mm que caíram agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2010 às 23:29)

Sigo com 15.1ºC e 91% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado com alguns chuviscos, depois de ter caido uma forte chuvada.


----------



## DRC (18 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

Acabou de cair um AGUACEIRO FORTÍSSIMO!
Que bela maneira de começar o Domingo.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2010 às 00:15)

Por aqui agora também agora está a cair um aguaceiros forte e intenso.
A temperatura nos 15.1ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Abr 2010 às 00:25)

Estou de volta após uns tempos de ausência.. 

Por aqui os dias têm sido marcados por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, e por vezes mesmo torrenciais..

Acabou agora de cair um aguaceiro moderado, nada de trovoada durante estes dias por aqui.. (Pelo menos que me tenha apercebido)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2010 às 00:31)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.8ºC

Mín - 12.8ºC

Precipitação - 1.6 mm

Aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2010 às 00:31)

Aqui a pouco caiu um forte aguaceiro com um rain rate máximo de 71,2mm/h  o que fez a precipitação de ontem ser de *3,2mm*...

A máxima de ontem foi de *19,5ºC* e a mínima de *13,0ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de *45,1km/h*

Agora estão 15,1ºC


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2010 às 00:45)

por aqui tarde de fortes trovoadas e aguaceiros, cheguei mesmo a ver uns belos raios...mas não consegui capta-los em video


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2010 às 01:01)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Caiu, por volta das 00h, um aguaceiro forte, tendo acumulado 2,1mm. 1,0mm ainda ontem, e *1,1mm* já hoje.

A temperatura actual é de 14,6ºC.


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Abr 2010 às 01:30)

impressão minha ou vamos ter festa durante a noite?   vejam o satélite!


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Abr 2010 às 01:32)

Fantkboy disse:


> impressão minha ou vamos ter festa durante a noite?   vejam o satélite!



Parece que sim.. as condições agora estarão mais favoráveis..


----------



## jotasetubal (18 Abr 2010 às 04:37)

que grande carga de agua que está a cair neste momento!!

PS: e um relâmpago...o único perceptível nestes dias....


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2010 às 08:46)

Bom dia!

Por aqui chuva torrencial!!
5mm em 3 minutos. E continua a cair!
(10mm acumulados desde as 0h).


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia!
Chove com bastante intensidade, e parece que estão a vir umas células que estão a crescer
Tem descargas e bastante chuva.
Sigo com 14.5ºC e 985 de Humidade...


----------



## lsalvador (18 Abr 2010 às 10:34)

"Tromba de água provoca inundações em Tomar
(C/ VÍDEO)
(© Jornal O Templário, em 17-04-2010 18:22, por Jornal O Templário)

_Casas e lojas inundadas e estradas cortadas ao trânsito foram consequências da chuva forte que caiu na tarde deste sábado



Aguaceiros fortes durante cerca de 15 minutos neste sábado provocaram vários estragos em Tomar. Na Levada, em frente às Finanças, a água acumulou-se chegando a atingir cerca de dois palmos de altura. Entrou em algumas lojas e durante cerca de uma hora a rua esteve cortada ao trânsito.
Há também registo de inundações em casas e estabelecimentos comerciais na rua dos Moinhos, na Av. Marquês de Tomar e na rua Pé da Costa de Baixo.
Os bombeiros estiveram no local a tentar minimizar o impacte das inundações. Desentupiram sarjetas e retiraram algumas grades dos sistemas de esgotos pluviais.
Ao mesmo tempo a PSP desviou o trânsito da Levada para outras ruas.
Da encosta do castelo a água da chuva trouxe muita terra e pedras que se espalharam pela Praça da República, Largo do Pelourinho e Av. Marquês de Tomar.
Na rua Aurora Macedo a chuva provocou um grande buraco impedindo a passagem dos automóveis. A PSP já colocou sinalização a proibir o trânsito."_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã de chuva moderada com acumulação, até ao momento, de 10,2 mm.

Temperatura nos 14,5 ºC e 92 % de humidade, vento fraco a nulo de ESE.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2010 às 10:55)

Trovoada.
Pelo menos pareceu
Se alguem ouviu que diga...
Espero não ter ouvido mal


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2010 às 10:57)

Sim, é mesmo, já ouvi 2 trovões fortes e de seguida


----------



## Mix (18 Abr 2010 às 10:59)

Bom dia.. Tu estas onde andres ? Na atalaia ? é que se tiveres aí, essa trovoada vem para aqui já que eu estou a norte de ti e não muito longe.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2010 às 11:10)

Mix disse:


> Bom dia.. Tu estas onde andres ? Na atalaia ? é que se tiveres aí, essa trovoada vem para aqui já que eu estou a norte de ti e não muito longe.



Qual é a tua localização actual ?


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2010 às 11:14)

Mix disse:


> Bom dia.. Tu estas onde andres ? Na atalaia ? é que se tiveres aí, essa trovoada vem para aqui já que eu estou a norte de ti e não muito longe.



Sim, estou na Atalaia, continuo-os a ouvir, embora longe...


----------



## Mix (18 Abr 2010 às 11:14)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Qual é a tua localização actual ?



Ferreira do Zezere.. 

Em pleno centro de portugal..   

 LAT: 39.69 LON: -8.29


----------



## Mix (18 Abr 2010 às 11:15)

andres disse:


> Sim, estou na Atalaia, continuo-os a ouvir, embora longe...



E estao a vir ?


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2010 às 11:18)

Mix disse:


> E estao a vir ?



Depende, porque as células são instáveis, podem ou não trazer trovoada.
Esta que estou a apanhar, traz, são dispersos
Por exemplo, caíu um em Palmela, outro no Montijo, outro perto de Setúbal, são dispersos.
Daniel, se estiver errado diz, porque não sou MUITO experiente na matéria


----------



## Mix (18 Abr 2010 às 11:20)

andres disse:


> Depende, porque as células são instáveis, podem ou não trazer trovoada.
> Esta que estou a apanhar, traz, são dispersos
> Por exemplo, caíu um em Palmela, outro no Montijo, outro perto de Setúbal, são dispersos.



Percebo... E estao pa que lado as trovoadas que estas a ver ?


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2010 às 11:21)

Mix disse:


> Percebo... E estao pa que lado as trovoadas que estas a ver ?



Eu não as estou a ver
Estou a ouvi-las, talvez para Oeste/Sudeste


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2010 às 11:30)

Bom dia.

Início de manhã atribulado com queda intensa de precipitação, tendo registado 84mm/h.

O valor acumulado desde as 00h é de *18,7mm*.

A temperatura mínima foi de *12,9ºC* e neste momento sigo com 14,7ºC.

Humidade a 89%, pressão a 1010 hPa e céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Mix (18 Abr 2010 às 11:30)

andres disse:


> Eu não as estou a ver
> Estou a ouvi-las, talvez para Oeste/Sudeste



Ok..  

Eu espero por elas se elas vierem..  

Acabou de cair uma chuvada..


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2010 às 11:31)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal dei conta de dois aguaceiros muito fortes esta madrugada mas destaque para o das 7:20 até as 7:30 em que caia de forma muito violenta tendo registado um rain rate de *157,8mm/h* 

A precipitação acumulada desde as00h é de *11,0mm*

A mínima foi de *13,1ºC*

Agora não chove o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é de 15,1ºC com humidade de 87%


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2010 às 11:34)

Afinal já chove  mas trovoada não ouvi nada ainda!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2010 às 11:38)

Por aqui ainda só cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos, será que para a tarde vai haver festa


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2010 às 11:39)

miguel disse:


> Afinal já chove  mas trovoada não ouvi nada ainda!!



Mas pelo IMapWheather detectou um trovão aí perto.






Sigo com 16.4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2010 às 11:58)

é impressão minha ou depois desta linha de instabilidade que se apróxima as trovoadas vão dizer adeus


----------



## DRC (18 Abr 2010 às 12:00)

Manhã de chuva intensa com um acumulado até agora de 16,0 mm tendo esta chuva provocado uma inundação na minha rua como já não se via há bastante tempo.
Estão agora 15,9ºC, o céu apresenta-se encoberto mas não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2010 às 13:21)

Bastantes raios de Sol por entre as núvens negras, e 16,9ºC.

Humidade nos 82% e vento fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## fsl (18 Abr 2010 às 13:30)

*Em Oeiras precipitaçao acumulada hoje 17,4mm, sendo de salientar dois aguaceiros fortes[, o 1º ás 0400 com 4mm em 5min e o 2º às 0800 com 5,6mm em 10min./B]

Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-04-10  13:16) 
Temperatura:  17.8°C  
Humidade: 79%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.1°C  
Vento: 14.5 km/hr SSE 
Pressão: 1010.3 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 17.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 57.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  420.2mm 
Wind chill:  17.4°C  
Indíce THW:   17.6°C  
Indíce Calor:  18.1°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  13.6°C às   8:44  18.2°C às 13:06 
Humidade:  78%  às  13:11  95%  às   7:43 
Ponto de Orvalho:  12.2°C às   4:17  15.6°C às  12:16 
Pressão:  1007.5hPa  às   6:13  1010.4hPa  às  12:41 
Precipitação mais intensa:   188.8mm/hr  às   4:13 
Maior Rajada Vento:   29.0 km/hr  às   0:10 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  13.3°C às   8:28  
Maior Indíce Calor   18.3°C às  12:24*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2010 às 14:09)

Por aqui o acumulado de hoje vai em 3.8mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2010 às 15:29)

Acumulados 13,8 mm com o mais recente aguaceiro, caído há pouco.

Temperatura nos 17,5 ºC e humidade nos 80 %, céu muito nublado, cerca de 6/8.


----------



## meteo (18 Abr 2010 às 15:38)

fsl disse:


> *Em Oeiras precipitaçao acumulada hoje 17,4mm, sendo de salientar dois aguaceiros fortes[, o 1º ás 0400 com 4mm em 5min e o 2º às 0800 com 5,6mm em 10min./B]
> 
> Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-04-10  13:16)
> Temperatura:  17.8°C
> ...


*

De realçar também o rain rate máximo de quase 200 mm/Hora ás 4 da manhã registado pela sua estação. 
Mais um dia chuvoso,onde a maior parte do dia até está sol.Mas quando chove é a sério.Neste momento mais uma vez Sol por aqui,e nuvens só para Este,ou Sudeste.
Ainda não ouvi um único trovão nestes vários dias.
Novo mês com precipitação acima da média.*


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2010 às 16:08)

Bom, depois de uma ida á Serra da Arrábida (Com muito nevoeiro, vento e temperatura a rondar os 18/19ºC) deixo aqui a imagem de como estava a Serra... ( Desculpem a má qualidade e o tamanho, mas foi com o telemóvel)






----
Agora sigo com 18.6ºC, 74% de Humidade e o céu muito cinzento a Oeste.
Tive uma máxima (Até agora) de *20.4ºC.*

PS: 16:12 - Cai um aguaceiro fraco/moderado.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Abr 2010 às 18:45)

Nuvens muito escuras e belo arco-íris pela Baixa de Lisboa


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2010 às 19:20)

Boas , hoje andei a dar um pequeno passei entre Rio Maior e praia da Consulação aqui fica algumas fotos:


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2010 às 19:25)

Boas fotos, *teles*.

Gosto especialmente da última.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2010 às 19:31)

Por aqui o acumulado até agora está em 8mm


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Abr 2010 às 19:36)

Boa tarde!

Máxima de *21.7ºC*.

Agora sigo com 17.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2010 às 19:44)

Máxima de apenas 19,3 ºC.

Acumulados 14,8 mm resultantes de diversos aguaceiros que caíram até há pouco.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Abr 2010 às 20:12)

Olá boa tarde... 

Portanto, mais um dia composto por aguaceiros de variada intensidade, vento em geral fraco, algum sol e temperaturas amenas. Um dia de Primavera, porque não?!

(local serviço) a temperatura anda pelos *16ºC*.


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2010 às 20:57)

Temperatura actual por aqui de 15;6Cº e 20,7mm precipitação acumulada até ao o momento .


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2010 às 21:04)

A temperatura máxima ficou-se nos *18,8ºC*.

De momento, céu muito nublado por Cumulus Mediocris e 15,3ºC.

Humidade nos 83% e vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2010 às 22:21)

Boa noite!
Madrugada e manhã de chuva, com um total de 11.4mm acumulados (dados do Lightning).
Durante a tarde ainda caíram uns aguaceiros fracos, mas que não acumularam mais nada.
De momento, céu nublado, vento fraco, 15.5ºC, 82%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15ºC
21.4ºC.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (19 Abr 2010 às 00:18)

Os pára-quedas com cores lindíssimas, o céu bem azul e nuvens carregadas a Sueste, uma costa maravilhosa e eis o
resultado final.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2010 às 01:29)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 13,9ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Abr 2010 às 09:39)

Bom dia!
Céu encoberto, vento fraco e temperatura amena, é a receita para a manhã.
Durante a noite deve ter pingado, pois ainda há poças na estrada, mas nada registei.
Sigo com 18.5ºC, 84%HR, 1017hpa.
Mínima de 14.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2010 às 11:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.2ºC

Mín - 12.8ºC

Precipitação - 10.4 mm

Aguaceiros moderado/fortes e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2010 às 11:32)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas, céu encoberto e vai pingando.
Temperatura nos 15,9ºC
Humidade nos 83%.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Abr 2010 às 11:35)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu encoberto, e já chuviscou.

Sigo com 18,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2010 às 11:38)

_Good morning!_

Noite de estagnação, tendo a mínima não descido abaixo dos *13,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,9ºC, humidade a 83%, vento moderado de SSE (158º) e pressão nos 1017 hPa.

O céu encontra-se encoberto.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Abr 2010 às 18:23)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.6ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.7ºC

T.Minima: 10.9ºC


----------



## lsalvador (19 Abr 2010 às 19:38)

Efeitos da tromba de água de sábado

"Tomar foi afectada, este sábado, por um enorme temporal, que resultou em várias cheias em algumas das artérias da cidade, com saliência para a Levada, sendo que de entre a lista de prejudicados figuraram, também, os bombeiros, cujo quartel foi atingido por um raio.

Para além do susto, o sistema de comunicações ficou afectado de tal forma que teve de ser procurado outro sistema alternativo. Carlos Matias, sub-chefe dos bombeiros de Tomar, que estava de serviço no sábado, recordou para a Hertz o que aconteceu: «Estávamos na Central e, por acaso, foi precisamente na altura em que chegava um pedido por parte do Jardim Escola João Deus, onde tinha disparado o alarme. Na sequência do mau tempo, caiu um raio na antena do quartel, que afectou todo o sistema de comunicações da Central, inclusivamente alguns aparelhos eléctricos. Tivemos que procurar soluções... Telefonámos para o 117, 112, PSP, GNR e procurámos um contacto alternativo. Foi reposto o reencaminhamento das chamavas através do apoio ao cliente da Portugal Telecom. Julgo que, mesmo com esta anomalia, ninguém ficou sem socorro»." Fonte Radio Hertz


----------



## ct5iul (19 Abr 2010 às 19:51)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 16.3ºC 19:50
Pressão: 1016.4Hpa 19:50
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 19:50
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 16.3ºC 19:50
Humidade Relativa:78% 19:50
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 19:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Abr 2010 às 20:06)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 17.1ºC e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2010 às 20:16)

Boas

Mínima de *13,7ºC*
Máxima de *19,2ºC*

Rajada máxima de *32,2km/h SSE*

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado e 16,8ºC com humidade de 72% e vento fraco 6km/h


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2010 às 21:10)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *19,2ºC*, e actual de 15,4ºC.

Céu encoberto por Altoestratus e humidade nos 83%.

Vento nulo e pressão estável nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Abr 2010 às 22:52)

Boas!
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, não choveu durante o dia...
Temperatura actual nos 16.5ºC, 80%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.1ºC
21.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.8ºC

Mín - 13.9ºC

Céu pouco/muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2010 às 00:24)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 14,9ºC, a descer muito lentamente.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2010 às 00:36)

Céu nublado e temperatura amena 15.1ºC e 84%HR o vento é nulo


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2010 às 02:17)

Boa noite!

Por aqui céu encoberto e chuva, que à partida não deve demorar muito tempo.
Vento fraco e 14,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2010 às 06:56)

Bom dia.

Noite calma, com vento a oscilar entre fraco e nulo.

A temperatura mínima foi de *14,4ºC*, e, de momento, sigo com 14,9ºC.

Humidade nos 81%, pressão a 1014 hPa e céu pouco nublado por Altocumulus.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Abr 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Faço minhas as palavras do Gilmet, pois por aqui também foi uma noite calma, sem vento, e amena, com uma mínima de 15.5ºC.
De momento, alguma neblina, 18ºC, 73%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## vitamos (20 Abr 2010 às 11:14)

Bom dia!

Dia morno com céu nublado e o sol a espreitar de vez em quando. Um dia "semi-primaveril" até ao momento.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Abr 2010 às 11:53)

Bom dia!

Dia agradável este, já se sente a Primavera , sigo com 20,7ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado por Altoestratos e Altocumulus.

Mínima de 13,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2010 às 11:55)

Está quentinho.

Estou com 20.5ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2010 às 12:11)

Bom dia!

A chuva que caiu durante a noite, molhou a estrada e pouco mais. Foi breve.

Agora, poucas nuvens e um sol radioso. 
20,1ºC e 61% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2010 às 12:21)

Já com *21,0ºC*, neste fantástico dia de Primavera.

Céu pouco nublado e humidade nos 63%.

Vento fraco de Este e pressão nos 1014 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2010 às 12:43)

Por Moscavide, a mínima foi de 14,4 ºC.

De momento, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, em cerca de 4/8, geralmente cirroestratus e altocumulus.

De momento, 23,3 ºC e vento fraco, a prometer uma tarde quente.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Abr 2010 às 14:16)

Boa tarde 
Os resultados acumulados de precipitação dos últimos 4 dias foram:
16:15mm
17:3mm
18:6mm
19:0mm


----------



## HotSpot (20 Abr 2010 às 15:40)

Por cá temos nova máxima do ano, para já com *26,1ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2010 às 15:50)

Por aqui sigo com *26.3ºC*.
O céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Abr 2010 às 16:00)

Por aqui, e um pouco inesperadamente, também já houve máxima do ano com 25.9ºC.
De momento, 23.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2010 às 16:23)

A máxima mais alta do ano, desde que ele começou; 26,8 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens médias e altas, temperatura em queda com a rotação do vento para SW.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2010 às 18:07)

Depois de uma máxima que chegou aos 24,2ºC, o céu encobriu rapidamente, e a temperatura entrou em queda.

De momento, céu encoberto, vento fraco de SO e 19,8ºC.

Algumas mammatus.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2010 às 18:11)

Tie uma máxima de *27.6ºC*.
Agora o céu está totalmente encoberto.
O vento está a intensificar-se.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2010 às 18:16)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.9ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.2ºC

T.Minima: 14.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (20 Abr 2010 às 18:21)

Máxima do ano *25.9ºC*
O céu começa a encobrir.
Algumas descargas no mar.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2010 às 18:39)

Chuva moderada agora.

19,2ºC e 57% de humidade relativa.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Abr 2010 às 18:47)

Por aqui céu encoberto e chove moderado, e já vislumbrei esses Mammatus AnDré. 

Sigo com 19,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2010 às 18:51)

Por aqui está a pingar bem, 0.6 mm.

Estou com 18.1ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Abr 2010 às 19:11)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 18.3ºC e chuva moderada.


----------



## PDias (20 Abr 2010 às 19:15)

Boa tarde,

por aqui também já chove à cerca de meia hora e estão 16,3ºC.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (20 Abr 2010 às 19:18)

Por aqui chuva fraca


----------



## thunderboy (20 Abr 2010 às 19:30)

A Este o céu apresenta-se assim.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2010 às 20:16)

Neste momento por aqui está assim.






Vento fraco e 17.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2010 às 20:46)

Chuva fraca e 17,0ºC. Tenho *1,0mm* acumulados.

A temperatura máxima foi de *23,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 79% e vento nulo.


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2010 às 21:10)

boas noites
na encarnação, sigo com 19.1º ( a temperatura subiu desde que acabou um pequeno aguaceiro, há 2h), vento fraco de sul e céu muito nublado.
maxima hoje de 25.1º


----------



## Lousano (20 Abr 2010 às 22:05)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Máxima: 25,2º

Mínima: 10,8º

Neste momento chove fraco, acumulando 3mm, tendo a temperatura estabilizado nos 14,9º, após uma descida de cerca de 8º em duas horas.


----------



## LuisFilipe (20 Abr 2010 às 23:09)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

Em coibra chove a potes!


----------



## dahon (20 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

Chove de forma torrencial em Coimbra, a estrada já parece um ribeiro.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Abr 2010 às 23:16)

Por aqui caíram uns pingos ao fim da tarde, mas não mais que isso...
Por agora, céu muito nublado, 17.5ºC, 77%HR, 1014hpa.
Isto no dia em que foi batida a máxima do ano...

Extremos do dia:

15.5ºC
25.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22.8ºC

Mín - 14.4ºC

Precipitação - 1.2 mm

Aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Abr 2010 às 00:23)

Uma noite quente, ainda com 17,2 ºC.

---

Extremos de ontem:

14,4 ºC / 26,8 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2010 às 00:30)

Extremos de ontem em Setúbal:

Mínima de *14,2ºC*
Máxima de *25,1ºC* não bateu a máxima do ano que foi de 25,4ºC dia 9

Rajada máxima de apenas *29,0km/h*

Precipitação de *0,2mm*

Agora sigo com 15,9ºc, 83%HR, 1013,0hpa e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## vitamos (21 Abr 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma noite de chuva que a espaços chegou a ser muito forte, o dia surge com céu muito nublado e chuva fraca.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2010 às 09:22)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.9ºC.

Neste momento estão 18.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Abr 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia!
Noite de alguma chuva, com 3mm acumulados, segundo os dados do Lightning.
De momento, céu nublado com algumas abertas, 19.1ºC, 77%HR, 1013hpa.
Mínima de 15.6ºC.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2010 às 10:18)

mr. phillip disse:


> Noite de alguma chuva, com 3mm acumulados, segundo os dados do Lightning.



Sim, de facto, de noite caíram vários aguaceiros, alguns deles moderados. 

Dados actuais:

19,0ºC
83% HR
1011 mb

Vento fraco a nulo e céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2010 às 11:45)

Quando é que as nossas amigas veêm

Durante a noite acumou 3mm


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 11:49)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de SO e 19,6ºC.
Humidade nos 69%.

Durante a noite acumulei 3mm de precipitação.

Ontem durante a tarde acumulei 1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2010 às 12:00)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *14,7ºC* esta madrugada, sendo que de momento sigo com 18,8ºC.

Céu muito nublado e humidade nos 77%.

Vento fraco de OSO (248º) e *2,1mm* acumulados desde as 00h.

---

*Extremos de Ontem:*


----------



## jotasetubal (21 Abr 2010 às 14:00)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

compreendo porque retiraram o alerta aqui para a zona de Setúbal. já fui à praia com menos calor e com mais nuvens....

ou isto muda nas próximas horas, mas quase de maneira radical, ou então teremos uma noite bastante tranquila...

cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2010 às 14:22)

Por aqui está quente estão 26.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, mas sinal de trovoadas nada, em espanha é já andam.


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2010 às 15:01)

Boa tarde.

Hoje mais um dia quente, estando a temp. a rondar os 23º.

Durante a madrugada ainda existiu precipitação, acumulando 1,3mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2010 às 15:10)

E Por aqui a temperatura já chegou aos 26.9ºC


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2010 às 15:22)

Boas por aqui a temperatura de momento é de 23,3Cº.
Algumas nuvens hoje:


----------



## thunderboy (21 Abr 2010 às 15:43)

Boa tarde 
Noite de pouca chuva com 2.9mm acumulados.
Por agora registo uma máxima de 23.8ºC e vento fraco de sul.
O céu está preenchido de cumulos.


----------



## rafarodrigues (21 Abr 2010 às 16:33)

Boa Tarde a todos!!

Tarde bastante abafada por aqui já se ouvem trovões bastante fortes..já ouvi pelo menos uns 10 trovões fortes.. e está com bastante força vamos vêr no que isto dá..


----------



## Mix (21 Abr 2010 às 16:40)

rafarodrigues disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos!!
> 
> Tarde bastante abafada por aqui já se ouvem trovões bastante fortes..já ouvi pelo menos uns 10 trovões fortes.. e está com bastante força vamos vêr no que isto dá..



Para que lados ? para o sudoeste não ?


----------



## rafarodrigues (21 Abr 2010 às 17:02)

Mix disse:


> Para que lados ? para o sudoeste não ?



No meu caso interior.. chove a piques torrencial acompanhado de granizo e rajadas de vento mas agora os trovões já começaram abrandar mas continuam é com cada descarga!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2010 às 17:03)

Por aqui já ouço trovões a SW de mim está muito escuro


----------



## rafarodrigues (21 Abr 2010 às 17:06)

Agora começou abrandar mas ainda ouço os trovões bem fortes!!


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2010 às 17:07)

Boas

Aqui muitos cúmulos a Este e Sul de Setúbal, aqui fica uma foto 





21,8ºC
57%HR
1009,1hpa
vento fraco 5km/h


----------



## mocha (21 Abr 2010 às 17:09)

Espetaculo parecem pipocas


----------



## rafarodrigues (21 Abr 2010 às 17:11)

Que belo apanhado Miguel que fotografia! 
Por aqui é só trovões e aguardar mais por essa banda que vêm a sul de Lisboa!!


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2010 às 17:18)

Acredito que esta noite vai ser animada 
Neste momento tenho uma célula a este se fosse noite já daria uns relâmpagos bons 

21,6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2010 às 17:25)

miguel disse:


> *Acredito que esta noite vai ser animada*
> Neste momento tenho uma célula a este se fosse noite já daria uns relâmpagos bons
> 
> 21,6ºC



Acreditas no mesmo que eu... Que talvez a noite vá ser animada
----
Tive máxima de *24.5ºC.*
Agora com *23.5ºC* e 54% de Humidade...
O céu está muito nublado, mas existem abertas.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (21 Abr 2010 às 17:36)

Por aqui não se passa nada


----------



## dahon (21 Abr 2010 às 17:38)

Por Coimbra já ouvi um trovão e chove com pingas bem grandes.

Cumps.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2010 às 17:44)

Tanta descarga eléctrica que a célula que está a este do montijo está a provocar... 

No EUCLID nem dá para contá-las, é tudo ao molho e fé em Deus.. 

Miguel esses cumulos que fotografaste são bem visíveis daqui também.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Abr 2010 às 17:48)

> Tanta descarga eléctrica que a célula que está a este do montijo está a provocar...
> 
> No EUCLID nem dá para contá-las, é tudo ao molho e fé em Deus..
> 
> Miguel esses cumulos que fotografaste são bem visíveis daqui também.




são mesmo muitas..eu há pouco ainda consegui ver algumas..as células tem estado a passar aqui mesmo ao lado..


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2010 às 17:58)

Pelo Parque das Nações, para sul, o cenário há pouco era este.


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2010 às 17:58)

Elas crescem em poucos minutos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2010 às 18:15)

Mas que espectáculo de trovoada que esteve á pouco por aqui, muitos relâmpagos e muitos trovões, a chuva é que só acumulou 3.9mm  porque a trovoada passou um pouco a oeste.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2010 às 18:17)

Não há ninguém que esteja mesmo debaixo de uma célula  para contar como é a experiência? 

Elas continuam a crescer, sobretudo no interior.

Sigo com 20,3ºC e vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 18:22)

Por aqui o dia tem estado calmo, com sol, um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 13.30. Agora para o lado de Coimbra, ou seja E e para SE a coisa está negra, muitas células, algumas nuvens bem negras para o lado da serra da Lousã.


----------



## rafarodrigues (21 Abr 2010 às 18:24)

miguel disse:


> Elas crescem em poucos minutos


É verdade Miguel podes crer impressionante mesmo!!


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 18:25)

Ah, a S/SW também se está qualquer coisa a formar e aqui perto, mas se calhar não dá em nada, como na semana passada, contém pelos dedos os trovões.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Abr 2010 às 18:45)

Por aqui vão-se avistando boas formações a sul e leste, mas nem chuva nem trovoada para estas bandas.
Máxima de 23.3ºC.
De momento, 20.4ºC, 67%HR, 1011hpa.


----------



## romeupaz (21 Abr 2010 às 18:53)

Em leiria já se ouvem em intervalos de 30seg a 1min. Bastante próximos.
Śo espero que passe por aqui


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 18:59)

É só sorte tenho quase a certeza que vai passar aqui ao lado, ou para Coimbra ou para a Figueira.


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Abr 2010 às 19:01)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de 14.6ºC 

Agora sigo com 19.6ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2010 às 19:02)

A célula gigante que está a este do Montijo e está a inchar para os lados  está quase a chegar aqui.

Oiço trovões ao longe, a uma proporção de 1 por cada 5 minutos. 

Entretanto o IM voltou a colocar avisos amarelos até a manhã de amanhã para quase todo o território Português devido à previsão de trovoadas frequentes e dispersas e aguaceiros localmente fortes que podem ser acompanhados de granizo.

Veremos quem foram os convidados de honra para a eventual festa que poderá iniciar-se à noite...


----------



## romeupaz (21 Abr 2010 às 19:05)

Podem observar os as belas nuvens em leiria pela minha webcam em streaming.

http://meteoleiria.org

ou 

http://pt.justin.tv/qwertyleiria


----------



## rafarodrigues (21 Abr 2010 às 19:12)

Aqui tudo calmo.. agora céu cinzento e algumas abertas a oeste!


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Abr 2010 às 19:21)

Por aqui nada de nada..

Dia abafado e de muitas nuvens..

Veremos o que nos espera a noite..


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 19:28)

À bocado para o lado de Coimbra e Lousã, respectivamente. Desculpem a qualidade mas foi tirada com o telemóvel e o jeito não é muito.


----------



## rafarodrigues (21 Abr 2010 às 19:32)

Aquela célula ao pé de Setúbal deve de ser impressionante pela quantidade de descargas que foram feitas que monstro!!

Aqui o céu começa a limpar mas já vejo outra célula a formar-se a sudeste de mim!!


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2010 às 19:39)

Grandes fotos


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 19:44)

Obrigado dan. Por aqui continua calmo, vento fraco, e mais do mesmo, continua a passar tudo ao lado, é que nem trovões se houve.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2010 às 19:45)

Boas fotos.
----
Sigo com 20.4ºC e 67% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Abr 2010 às 19:56)

Boas, pela Nazaré o fim de tarde foi com alguma trovoada. Foi possivel ouvir trovões com algum tempo de intervalo entre eles. As descargas foram quase todas a Este pois a Oeste o céu esteve pouco nublado. 
A fronteira foi mesmo a praia, no mar céu pouco nublado e na Nazaré e a Este céu muito nublado e trovoada.

Agora tudo mais calmo.

PS: boas fotos *Miguel* e *tsunami *


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2010 às 20:00)

Começa a pingar por aqui, com 17,7º.

Ouviu-se o 1.º trovão.


----------



## dahon (21 Abr 2010 às 20:01)

Por Coimbra volta-se a ouvir trovões.

Cumps.


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 20:02)

Só se for mesmo por aí. Tá negrinho para esses lados.


----------



## ALV72 (21 Abr 2010 às 20:21)

Isto está a ficar feio por aqui  
Já faltou a luz e vai voltar a faltar de certeza, os trovões são mais que muitos a toda a volta, só estou com medo que venha granizo e me estrague o carro.

Joao


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Abr 2010 às 20:29)

ALV72 disse:


> Isto está a ficar feio por aqui
> Já faltou a luz e vai voltar a faltar de certeza, os trovões são mais que muitos a toda a volta, só estou com medo que venha granizo e me estrague o carro.
> 
> Joao



Aqui a luz também deu sinal..

Tá a ficar negro, aproxima-se uma célula vinda do mar, com boa actividade veremos no que vai dar..


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2010 às 20:31)

JFPT disse:


> Aqui a luz também deu sinal..
> 
> Tá a ficar negro, aproxima-se uma célula vinda do mar, com boa actividade veremos no que vai dar..



Aqui também deu
----
Sigo com 19.6ºC e 70% de Humidade...


----------



## trepkos (21 Abr 2010 às 20:36)

andres disse:


> Aqui também deu
> ----
> Sigo com 19.6ºC e 70% de Humidade...



A luz dá muitas vezes sinal, o que não falta são picos de corrente.

Entretanto o céu para o teu lado era o que apresentava maiores abertas e menos convecção, para leste está muito 'feio'.


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2010 às 20:46)

Trovoada, granizo e até ao momento 32mm de precipitação (40 minutos).

Impressionante.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 20:50)

Para quem na região de Lisboa tem boa visibilidade para este, é possível agora verem-se relâmpagos das células que estão no Alentejo.

Acabei de bem um bom flash a ESE de mim.


----------



## Gongas (21 Abr 2010 às 20:51)

Com o cair da noite é impressionante o espectáculo nos céus, sao relâmpagos uns atrás dos outros, o trovão ouve-se mas nota-se que ela está ainda longe. que grande surpresa.


----------



## dahon (21 Abr 2010 às 20:56)

Bem isto por Coimbra é só flash´s mas sem som.

Cumps.


----------



## rozzo (21 Abr 2010 às 21:03)

AnDré disse:


> Para quem na região de Lisboa tem boa visibilidade para este, é possível agora verem-se relâmpagos das células que estão no Alentejo.
> 
> Acabei de bem um bom flash a ESE de mim.



Confirmo! 
Daqui de Oeiras, tenho a vista aberta para Este, e vejo os flashes a iluminar as nuvens por dentro, à fantástica distância que estão as trovoadas.. 

Agora vou esperar é vê-los a W/SW, que daí é que convém alguma coisa "útil" para aqui!


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 21:16)

rozzo disse:


> Confirmo!
> Daqui de Oeiras, tenho a vista aberta para Este, e vejo os flashes a iluminar as nuvens por dentro, à fantástica distância que estão as trovoadas..
> 
> Agora vou esperar é vê-los a W/SW, que daí é que convém alguma coisa "útil" para aqui!



Estava a tentar fotografar algum, visto que estão a dar com bastante frequência, mas a máquina não é das melhores para isso, e estão mesmo muito longe.
Em vídeo, fica uma mancha branca no horizonte.
Um exemplo:





Entretanto os flashes continuam. Mas o céu está a encobrir por nuvens baixas.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2010 às 21:16)

Boa noite.

Tarde de céu muito nublado, e temperatura máxima de *20,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,6ºC e céu muito nublado. As núvens baixas começam a _apoderar-se_ do céu, o que, neste caso, é inconviniente, uma vez que impede a visão dos fenómenos luminosos.


----------



## kikofra (21 Abr 2010 às 21:23)

Fotografei a tarde um arco-iris duplo


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2010 às 21:28)

Aqui a trovoada continua e já lá vai 01H30.

Apesar de agora a precipitação ser fraca, entre as 20/21H00 acumulou 35,2mm.

Acumulado do dia: 38,3mm


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Abr 2010 às 21:29)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 17.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 21:30)

Um colega meu disse-me agora que em Coimbra está lá um festim. Daqui ouve-se trovoada continua para aqueles lados. Muito bom. Por aqui zerinho.


----------



## ALV72 (21 Abr 2010 às 21:33)

Lousano disse:


> Trovoada, granizo e até ao momento 32mm de precipitação (40 minutos).
> 
> Impressionante.



Por aqui também impressionante, já há muitos anos que não via uma trovoada assim , pena não ter um penico para medir mas choveu a potes !! Tenho dois videos mas não sei quando os posso pôr, pois a luz está sempre a faltar .

Joao


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 21:35)

Às 20 horas. Foi por esta altura que fui jantar e começava a ouvir-se trovejar ao longe.

Lado Lousã







Lado Coimbra






Começa a chover fraco por aqui, pingos grossos.


----------



## Mix (21 Abr 2010 às 21:47)

Lousano disse:


> Aqui a trovoada continua e já lá vai 01H30.
> 
> Apesar de agora a precipitação ser fraca, entre as 20/21H00 acumulou 35,2mm.
> 
> Acumulado do dia: 38,3mm



Foi o que passou por aqui..

Foi um festival de raios..

Eu daqui vejo a serra da lousa e ve-se muitos raios que iluminam a serra.. 

Mas agora estou mais atento a outra trovoada que está a vir de sul..

Com sorte, vais ter outra trovoada mais tarde..


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 21:49)

Continuam os flash para o lado de Coimbra, sortudos pá. 

Chuva neste momento moderada, mas trovoada, só ao longe.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Abr 2010 às 21:54)

Por Tomar, foram 16mm em poucos minutos, até a webcam pendurou as 19h31 com a quantidade de chuva que caiu.

A ver se ainda hoje ou amanha coloco um video da chuva de outra webcam.


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Abr 2010 às 21:59)

Assisti a um espetaculo da mimha varanda que nem vos conto...

os trovoes a cair praticamente a frente de minha casa e eu ver tudinho... iluminava tudo e mandava cada estoiro que ate saltava.

A dada altura fiquei mesmo assustado.. e nem sei como a luz nao foi abaixo.


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 22:02)

O Luís tas a meter inveja à malta que está a 21 km de ti e só viu flashes e 5 min de chuva moderada.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Abr 2010 às 22:04)

Parece que a nossa vês vem ai!

Aproxima-se e continua a crescer uma célula bastante activa a Oeste de Lisboa..


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2010 às 22:07)

A estação do IMN da Lousã acumulou cerca de 32mm, um pouco menos que a minha.






Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

Lousano disse:


> A estação do IMN da Lousã acumulou cerca de 32mm, um pouco menos que a minha.



Ia exactamente referir isso.
E 14,1mm em Aveiro.
6mm em Ansião.






Mais alguns dados:
Além das estação do Lousano, há uma outra nas imediações, em Miranda do Corvo (Coimbra), que vai com 28,7mm.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Abr 2010 às 22:11)

Incrivel esses 32! E Coimbra mesmo ali ao lado a 0.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2010 às 22:12)

Por aqui nada de mais se passa.

16.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 22:14)

Atenção que em Coimbra choveu bem, um colega disse-me, onde está a estação, que é no aeródromo de Cernache pode não ter acumulado nada.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2010 às 22:19)

Há bocado, há coisa de meia hora, assisti a alguns relâmpagos, que eram provenientes da célula que está agora por cima do distrito de Évora.


----------



## dahon (21 Abr 2010 às 22:21)

Sem palavras para o espectáculo de luz que foi protagonizado em Coimbra já à muito tempo que não via tal espectáculo, foi qualquer coisa de impressionante.

Neste momento o espectáculo continua mas mais contido. 

Cumps.


----------



## cardu (21 Abr 2010 às 22:21)

ainda vem "molho" esta noite aqui para grande lisboa.... grande célula se está a formar ainda no mar a oeste de sintra


----------



## Henrique (21 Abr 2010 às 22:25)

"Atenção, atenção, negativos para a direita positivos para a esquerda. Um de cada vez por favor!".
Ao cair do sol penso ter visto uma ou duas descargas a oeste que me deixaram com duvidas devido à luz em demasia. 
A ver vamos se a noite trará surpresas, ou não.


----------



## Aspvl (21 Abr 2010 às 22:26)

https://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/index.jsp


----------



## PDias (21 Abr 2010 às 22:27)

Boa noite,

eu como voçês tenho estado a apreciar este belo espectáculo de relâmpagos na direcção E e NE, por aqui tudo calmo e eu sentado na varanda a apreciar.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

Aspvl disse:


> https://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/index.jsp



Portugal pintado de raios. 

Isto não se vê todos os dias.. 

Que lindo dia este, estou ansioso que chegue esta carga para a grande Lisboa!


----------



## zejorge (21 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

Olá amigos

Há cerca de 02h30 que estou sem luz, e só o portatil me permite isto.
Cerca das 19h foi um dilúvio com chuva e granizo (de calibre razoavel) tendo acumulado em cerca de 20 minutos 19 mm.
Nessa altura a temperatura baixou cerca de 5º num espaço de tempo muito pequeno.
Neste momento sigo à luz da vela com

Temp - 14,6
HRelativa - 98%
Pressão - 1012 hpa
Pluviosidade (acum. nas ultimas 24h) - 22,2 mm


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Abr 2010 às 22:30)

Penso que a referida célula chegará a grande lisboa em desipação, que trará alguns aguaceiros talvez!. puderá ser que mais alguma se desenvolva mais proxima da capital!


----------



## Aspvl (21 Abr 2010 às 22:31)

JFPT disse:


> Portugal pintado de raios.
> 
> Isto não se vê todos os dias..
> 
> Que lindo dia este, estou ansioso que chegue esta carga para a grande Lisboa!



Como é que se tira a imagem?? Quero guardá-la


----------



## Brunomc (21 Abr 2010 às 22:34)

> Penso que a referida célula chegará a grande lisboa em desipação, que trará alguns aguaceiros talvez!. puderá ser que mais alguma se desenvolva mais proxima da capital!




vão se desenvolver novas celulas...mas agora á noite serão de dissipação rápida  o que acham??


----------



## Aspvl (21 Abr 2010 às 22:36)

Parece que ficam com medo quando chegam cá dissipam-se todas


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

pessoal houve uma altura que eu estava na janela a ver e caiu um trovao mesmo mas mesmo a frente de minha casa, tipo estoirou nuns pinhais que tenho aqui perto de casa, foi uma visão incrivel.... um raio enorme e qdo bateu no chao vi imensas faiscas, e o estoiro que aquilo mandou voces nem imaginam


----------



## dahon (21 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

Até parece que o Benfica foi campeão.(Desculpem o off-topic)


Fonte  http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2010 às 22:49)

Pequeno vídeo da trovoada desta noite, tirado cerca das 21H15, quando já existia condições para tal.





EDIT: Já ilumina a SW, mas a temperatura actual (12,4º) já não anima muito.


----------



## Vince (21 Abr 2010 às 23:04)

> *Forte chuvada e trovoada provocam inundações na Lousã*
> www.tvi24.iol.pt
> Bombeiros receberam 20 pedidos de auxílio mas dizem que a situação já está controlada
> 
> ...


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/lousa-chuva-trovoada-inundacoes-bombeiros-tvi24/1156938-4071.html


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 23:04)

Bons vídeos! 

----------------------

Já se vêem bons relâmpagos da célula a Sudoeste de Lisboa.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Abr 2010 às 23:05)

estão agora a falar do mau tempo na RFM..muitas inundaçoes,incendios provocados por raios e também um transformador que ardeu..


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 23:06)

Muitos flashes a SE daqui, muito longe ainda na direcção de Penela, Castanheira de Pêra.


----------



## cardu (21 Abr 2010 às 23:11)

alguém sabe como estão as coisas em Tomar????


----------



## squidward (21 Abr 2010 às 23:17)

há pouco caiu um raio próximo daqui de uma pequena célula que se formou...foi uma autentica bomba seca (não chovia) a zona sul do Cartaxo ficou toda sem luz....espero que não tenha acontecido nada de grave


----------



## Profetaa (21 Abr 2010 às 23:18)

Boa noite..

Desde as 19h que troveja por cá,sempre ao redor do local onde me situo (Febres-entre Cantanhede e Mira)
Neste momento está um espectaculo medonho ou bonito (depende dos gostos...)troveja ao redor em todos os quadrantes,.....

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 23:23)

AnDré disse:


>



A juntar aos 32mm de Lousã da hora anterior, caíram mais 16,6mm na última hora.
Aos 14,1mm de Aveiro, a somar mais 15,5mm.
E ainda 14,2mm em Nelas e 10,6mm em Moncorvo.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Abr 2010 às 23:29)

Aspvl disse:


> Como é que se tira a imagem?? Quero guardá-la



Podes fazer um "Print Screen" carregando na tecla Prt Scr (normalmente ao lado da Scroll Lock) e depois editar simplesmente no Paint e guardar. 

A célula não pára de crescer, parece um sonho.. 

Sigo com 16ºC, vento fraco..


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Abr 2010 às 23:30)

Por aqui, ao contrário de outras paragens, nada de animação, apenas uma ténue névoa que se vai instalando.
Sigo assim com 17.2ºC, 87%HR, 1012hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.6ºC
23.3ºC
Precipitação: 3mm.


----------



## Mix (21 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

cardu disse:


> alguém sabe como estão as coisas em Tomar????



De tomar não sei de nada.. Mas que está para lá um espectaculo de luzes está.. 

E chuva tambem deve ter caido bem lá pois aqui já cairam valentes cargas..

Encontro-me a 18 km de tomar..


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2010 às 23:34)

Recomeçou a chover e continuam a ver-se relâmpagos para SW.


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2010 às 23:37)

Boas, aqui fica algumas fotos do dia de hoje , desculpem a qualidade da fotos porque foram tiradas de telemóvel.


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 23:38)

Boas fotos. 

Por aqui está uma pasmaceira, é mesmo... Alguns flashes a SE, SW  e S.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Abr 2010 às 23:38)

Boas noites e belos relatos de uma noite iluminada, aqui pelas bandas do lis reporto uma noite bastante iluminada ao longe, mas eis que ja se ouvem os trovões e se vêm os raios bem mais perto


----------



## F_R (21 Abr 2010 às 23:44)

Noite fantástica de trovoada por aqui.

Tem vindo a chover também.

Neste momento acalmou tudo


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Abr 2010 às 23:45)

Já avistei dois relâmpagos a Oeste..


----------



## Profetaa (21 Abr 2010 às 23:46)

Agora tudo mais calmo....
Veem-se agora ainda alguns claroes a Oeste, mas tambem já se consegue vislumbrar a lua e algumas estrelas...


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2010 às 23:47)

Trovoada a oeste. 

Relâmpagos, ainda que escondidos por entre a nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## rozzo (21 Abr 2010 às 23:55)

Eu aqui vou ouvindo trovões distantes..
Mas realmente muito distantes.. Há pouco a contar até fui enganado, parecia perto, mas não fazia sentido com o barulho distante, agora sim, com o último vejo que está mesmo muito longe ainda a trovoada..
Bem mais de 30seg de separação entre o relâmpago e o trovão.
Bem temos de esperar!


----------



## kikofra (21 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Belo espetaculo por aqui...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Um frame de um vídeo que fiz há pouco.







Avistam-se clarões a SO, e ouvem-se alguns _roncos_. A neblusidade baixa continua a estragar a festa.

16,5ºC.


----------



## Gongas (22 Abr 2010 às 00:04)

Que grande trovoada aqui pelos lados de Coimbra, desde as 20h até as 22h foi sem parar, entretando seguiu para norte e ainda se veem clarões ao longe. Prognósticos para as próximas horas para esta zona???
Grande Noite!!!


----------



## thunderboy (22 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

Boa noite por aqui trovoada há horas a fio!
Agora parece que andam a detonar dinamite no exterior!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Abr 2010 às 00:07)

Mais 5 clarões a Oeste..


----------



## kikofra (22 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

Quando a noite se torna dia:






Devido a este:


----------



## Mix (22 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

kikofra disse:


> Belo espetaculo por aqui...



Se deve.. Da minha casa tenho uma vista excelente para oeste e para esse mesmo oeste é com cada raio.. 

Pensei logo que era para esses lados..


----------



## ALV72 (22 Abr 2010 às 00:11)

Aqui vai o 1º video, a qualidade talvez não seja a melhor mas é apenas uma máquina fotografica a gravar.

Joao


----------



## kikofra (22 Abr 2010 às 00:11)

Mix disse:


> Se deve.. Da minha casa tenho uma vista excelente para oeste e para esse mesmo oeste é com cada raio..
> 
> Pensei logo que era para esses lados..



é pena nao estar exactamente por cima de minha casa mas anda por volta de 5 km daqui... penso que tem vindo a perder força.


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Abr 2010 às 00:14)

ALV72 disse:


> Aqui vai o 1º video, a qualidade talvez não seja a melhor mas é apenas uma máquina fotografica a gravar.
> 
> Joao
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLr9vnho5QE



Incrível no minuto 1:03! 


Por aqui apenas clarões ao longe ainda, esperemos que se aguente e ainda dê alguma coisa..


----------



## Mix (22 Abr 2010 às 00:16)

kikofra disse:


> é pena nao estar exactamente por cima de minha casa mas anda por volta de 5 km daqui... penso que tem vindo a perder força.



Tambem acho que sim.. já se vê com menos frequencia os raios.. 

Mas está a chegar outra de sul.. 

Se não se dissipar terás outra dentro uns minutos..


----------



## PTbig (22 Abr 2010 às 00:16)

Boas pessoal vim agora da zona do guincho e posso relatar muita trovada e uma temperatura excelente a rondar os 18.5ºC.

Abraços


----------



## ALV72 (22 Abr 2010 às 00:16)

E agora o 2º, na altura em que a chuva era mesmo forte acompanhada de algum granizo.

Joao


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2010 às 00:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18.9ºC

Mín - 14.4ºC

Precipitação - 2.4 mm

Aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco.


----------



## kikofra (22 Abr 2010 às 00:18)

Mix disse:


> Tambem acho que sim.. já se vê com menos frequencia os raios..
> 
> Mas está a chegar outra de sul..
> 
> Se não se dissipar terás outra dentro uns minutos..



Obrigado pela informação


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Abr 2010 às 00:23)

ALV72 disse:


> E agora o 2º, na altura em que a chuva era mesmo forte acompanhada de algum granizo.
> 
> Joao
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJh3MHgKQ_Y



Deu para ver bem o poder da trovoada e da chuva!


----------



## tsunami (22 Abr 2010 às 00:28)

Ao fim de para aí, 2 horas voltei a ouvir um trovão, e pareceu-me relativamente perto, como tem passado tudo ao lado, vamos ver se é desta.


----------



## actioman (22 Abr 2010 às 00:28)

Lousano disse:


> Pequeno vídeo da trovoada desta noite, tirado cerca das 21H15, quando já existia condições para tal.
> 
> YouTube - Trovoada Lousã 21-04-2010
> 
> ...



Bem ao minuto 0:50 é um must, deve ser bem à vontade uns 6  raios seguidos! Que espectáculo!!! 

Muito muito bom Lousano! Parabéns e obrigado por esta grande partilha!


----------



## Brites (22 Abr 2010 às 00:29)

Boa grande noite...
 Da zona de Leiria vos digo que brutal, 15 min de chuva e grande trovoada a cair bem atras de casa brutal mas tambem muito assustador 
 Agora acalmou bastante...parece vir de Sul para Norte mais qualquer coisa alguém confirma?

 Abc e boa continuação desta noite animada...


----------



## rafarodrigues (22 Abr 2010 às 00:39)

Por aqui tudo calmo depois de uma tarde de trovoada
Neste momento o céu volta a encobrir-se.. vejo muitos relâmpagos a este de mim... e a oeste de Lisboa há sinais de trovoada ou não se confirma????


----------



## thunderboy (22 Abr 2010 às 00:51)

Começa a acalmar de novo...
Olhando para o dia de ontem.... Máxima de 24.7ºC e precipitação acumulada de 8.0mm


----------



## PTbig (22 Abr 2010 às 01:09)

por aqui esta a cair trovoada de forma brutal nos últimos 15 minutos e ja cai algum graniza no meio da chuva


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2010 às 01:10)

Aqui fica a única foto de jeito que consegui da trovoada que passou a pouco aqui perto


----------



## tkp (22 Abr 2010 às 01:16)

Boas, por aqui parece que a casa vai abaixo, trovoada muito constante e chuva muita chuva!


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2010 às 01:19)

Chuva forte aqui!

EDIT (1:24): Tão depressa como começou, terminou.
Mantêm-se a trovoada ainda que ao longe.


----------



## Pixie (22 Abr 2010 às 01:24)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

Zona Expo já troveja...


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Abr 2010 às 01:25)

para o barreiro caiu bem, aliás um dos focos de trovoada vinha de lá. Agora acalmou.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2010 às 01:32)

Isto por aqui está uma animação. Muita chuva e trovoada.

*3,2mm* acumulados, com um rain rate máximo de 109mm/h.


----------



## Fábio Silva (22 Abr 2010 às 01:32)

por aqui chove torrencialmente ja se ouvem os trovoes


----------



## PTbig (22 Abr 2010 às 01:40)

por aqui a chuva já abrando a trovoada teve desaparecida durante duns 10 a 15 min, mas já volto em força


----------



## thunderboy (22 Abr 2010 às 01:40)

Aqui começa a reaparecer a trovoada.


----------



## rafarodrigues (22 Abr 2010 às 01:42)

Por aqui começo avistar um nova formação de uma célula a sudoeste de mim com relâmpagos bastante fortes isto promete!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2010 às 01:53)

Por aqui tem estado a trovejar, já ocorreu um aguaceiro que rendeu 0.8 mm.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, e alguns trovões.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (22 Abr 2010 às 01:58)

Por aqui uma noite quente e oiço alguns trovões ainda longe


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2010 às 02:09)

Aqui a trovoada rendeu 3,8mm com um rain rate máximo de 88,6mm/h

Agora tudo mais calmo e tenho de temperatura 16,0ºC e 90%


----------



## thunderboy (22 Abr 2010 às 02:44)

Pelo satélite parece que se desloca para norte.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2010 às 02:48)

Dois registos do _festival_ de há pouco.

Fez-se luz!












---

De momento 15,3ºC e tudo calmo.


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2010 às 06:39)

Grandes fotos, Gil, parecia mesmo que era de dia...


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2010 às 07:09)

Obrigado, *Mário*. Podia ter feito melhor, nomeadamente se reduzisse o tempo de exposição aplicado, mas tornaria o trabalho muito mais complicado, e as probabilidades de captar um raio, muito menores (e digamos, obviamente, que já estava necessitado de um leito. Dormi 4h). Infelizmente esta máquina não tem detector automático.

---

Neste momento sigo com *14,8ºC*, sendo essa a mínima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 91% e pressão a 1009 hPa. Vento nulo.

O total acumulado desta madrugada, em termos de precipitação, é de *6,3mm*.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Abr 2010 às 07:38)

Olá bom dia… 

Isto tem sido um autêntico *nonstop* e por aqui um autêntico *conta-gotas*!

Eis um período à partida mediamente interessante, a avaliar pela madrugada de hoje por volta da 01H30 com alguma actividade eléctrica e aguaceiros moderados a interromper um sono de apenas algumas horas a anteceder uma manhã de serviço. 

O céu mantém-se muito nublado, sem precipitação por agora e o vento apresenta-se fraco de NE.

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos *14ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Abr 2010 às 08:02)

Hoje por volta da 1H caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo. O mais forte desde que a estação regista dados OUT/2007.

*Precipitação em 10 Minutos:*
Antigo recorde: 09-05-2009 14:30-14:40 UTC - 9,8 mm
*Novo recorde: 21-04-2010 23:50-00:00 UTC - 10,2 mm*

*Precipitação em 1 Hora:*
Antigo recorde: 09-05-2009 14:10-15:10 UTC - 19,2 mm
*Novo record: 21-04-2010 23:40-00:40 UTC - 22,2 mm*

Tudo isto acompanhado de trovoada muito forte. Um autêntico festival de raios nonstop.


----------



## Lousano (22 Abr 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 10,0º e registou-se apenas 0,5mm de precipitação.

Neste momento 15,7º e vai aumentanto bem à medida que o nevoeiro dissipa.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2010 às 09:27)

Boas...
Por aqui a noite foi de trovoada forte e chuva forte.
Caiu um raio atrás da minha casa, e foi um estrondo enorme, as janelas estremeceram e a luz faltou nesse momento.
Começei a ouvir trovoadas ás 23:30 e só deixei de as ouvir ás 02:15.
----
Agora sigo com 18.3ºC e 89% de Humidade...


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Já vi que aqui perto foi noite de trovoadas... por aqui, não faço ideia, tenho um sono bem pesado, se caiu, não dei conta...
Quanto a chuva, aí posso dizer que, embora agora tenha parado, tem estado a chover esta manhã, seguindo já com 3.1mm acumulados.
Sigo ainda com 18.1ºC, 91%HR, 1012hpa.
Mínima de 16ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Abr 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 14.9ºC.

Agora sigo com 19.4ºC ce céu praticamente nublado por cumulus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2010 às 11:28)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 15,0 ºC.

De momento, céu encoberto e chuva fraca, vento fraco a nulo, proveniente de ONO.

Acumulados 3,2 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2010 às 11:59)

*Chove torrencialmente aqui*
A moita atingiu rain/rait superior a 190mm por Hora


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2010 às 12:07)

Minutos antes do aguaceiros fortissimo que ainda caí com força:


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2010 às 12:08)

Aguaceiro moderado agora aqui.

Durante a noite acumulei 3mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2010 às 13:21)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado, a temperatura desceu para os actuais 17,9 ºC.

Acumulados 4,0 mm desde as 0h.

O vento sopra fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2010 às 13:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Já vi que aqui perto foi noite de trovoadas... por aqui, não faço ideia, tenho um sono bem pesado, se caiu, não dei conta...
> Quanto a chuva, aí posso dizer que, embora agora tenha parado, tem estado a chover esta manhã, seguindo já com 3.1mm acumulados.
> Sigo ainda com 18.1ºC, 91%HR, 1012hpa.
> Mínima de 16ºC.



Sim, Mr Phillip, houve trovoada aqui ontem à noite. Estive até às 3 da madrugada a ver se conseguia apanhar algum relâmpago em foto, mas sem sucesso. Melhores dias virão.. 

Por aqui nem uma gota caiu, nem de manhã nem de noite. 

22,4ºC e 60% HR agora.


----------



## Dark_Cloud (22 Abr 2010 às 14:31)

Olá pessoal!

Desculpem o desaparecimento, mas como podem calcular, o trabalho por aqui tem sido demais!
(ex-utilizadora Rachel87 - esqueci-me da pass  )

Por aqui grande núvem a descarregar com fartura, viu-se um pequeno cone a formar-se nesta célula mas depressa se dissipou. Assim esperamos claro...






Que medo!


----------



## squidward (22 Abr 2010 às 15:05)

por aqui noite/madrugada de muita trovoada e alguma chuva.
Agora tudo calmo mas com muitas nuvens no céu.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2010 às 15:21)

Por aqui está a pingar, já atingi os 6 mm.

Estou com 16.9ºC e  vento fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Abr 2010 às 16:49)

Boa Tarde
Lisboa Ajuda Monsanto

Temp actual 19.2ºC 16:40
Pressão: 1010.1Hpa 16:40
Intensidade do Vento: 8.0km/h 16:40
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 18.7ºC 16:40
Humidade Relativa: 74% 16:40
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.5 mm 16:40
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 6.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 16:40
Altitude: 110Metros

Céu muinto nublado chuva fraca

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/radioam...protecaocivil


----------



## tsunami (22 Abr 2010 às 17:06)

Estava-me sempre a queixar que passava tudo ao lado, mas eis que entre a 1 e as 1.30 caiu aqui uma trovoada, mas que coisa bela, já à muito que não via assim uma trovoada. Felizmente a chuva foi moderada, sem causar estragos e só parou de chover por volta das 2.20.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2010 às 17:35)

Boa tarde.

O Sol ilumina agora os campos e o betão dos edifícios. Depois de uma noite atribulada, eis que o dia foi calmo e ameno.

Temperatura máxima de *19,5ºC*, sendo que de momento sigo com 19,3ºC.

Humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1011 hPa. Vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Abr 2010 às 17:50)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 19.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Abr 2010 às 19:22)

Por aqui hoje o dia foi bem mais calmo, choveu só durante a madrugada que acumulou 1.9mm


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2010 às 21:53)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
17.4ºC, 77%HR, 1014hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16ºC
23.5ºC
Precipitação: 3,1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2010 às 22:56)

Céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Fractus, e 15,3ºC.

Humidade nos 89% e vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2010 às 23:23)

Máxima de 20,9 ºC.

Tarde de alguns aguaceiros, com uma precipitação acumulada total de 6,0 mm.

De momento, 16,2 ºC e 85 % de humidade, pressão em subida e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Abr 2010 às 23:54)

Por aqui máxima de 22,0ºC e mínima de 14,6ºC

Sigo com 14,8ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Madrugada de Aguaceiros fortes e trovoada.
Manhã e tarde de céu muito nublado e um aguaceiro moderado durante a manhã, mais um evento estranho que aconteceu por volta das 15h mais aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...ouro-sintra-22-04-2010-a-4529.html#post211621


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18.3ºC

Mín - 14.4ºC

Precipitação - 7.4 mm

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados/fortes, trovoada e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Abr 2010 às 00:02)

Boa noite
Dia de muitas nuvens ao inicio da tarde que lentamente foram recuando para o interior.
Precipitação 1.6mm
T.max 24.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2010 às 01:23)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 14,7ºC, e tudo calmo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2010 às 10:07)

Mínima de 14,6 ºC, numa noite sem chuva.

De momento, céu muito nublado por cumulus e vento fraco do quadrante Oeste, ainda assim de direcção bastante variável.

Dados actuais de 19,1 ºC e 69 % de humidade, pressão nos 1014,9 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Abr 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 13,8ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Eis que volta a estabilidade depois destes dias recheados de extremos.


----------



## ct5iul (23 Abr 2010 às 10:19)

Bom dia 
Lisboa Ajuda Monsanto

Temp actual 17.8ºC 10:10
Pressão: 1011.8Hpa 10:10
Intensidade do Vento: 3.2km/h 10:10
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 17.8ºC 10:10
Humidade Relativa: 78% 10:10
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 10:10
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 10:10
Altitude: 110Metros

Bem amigos pareçe que ontem o pessoal da zona de Sintra e arredores tiveram animaçao 




Mais informações e Fotos me:http://agrandecontroversia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2010 às 12:58)

19,1ºC e céu quase encoberto, depois de uma mínima de *14,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1015 hPa. Vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2010 às 14:04)

Boas...
Sigo com 24.0ºC e 47% de Humidade...
O céu encobriu-se, mas ainda existem umas quantas abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Abr 2010 às 14:17)

Boa tarde!
Alguma nebulosidade no céu, com algumas abertas.
Sigo assim com 22.1ºC, 55%HR, 1017hpa.
Mínima de 15.7ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Abr 2010 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *14.6ºC*

Agora sigo com 20.3ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2010 às 19:17)

Boa tarde.

De momento sigo com 18,1ºC, depois de uma máxima de *20,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 71% e vento moderado de NNO (338º).

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Abr 2010 às 19:19)

Sigo com 18,8ºC, após uma máxima de 20,7ºC.

Vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2010 às 20:44)

Máxima de *24.3ºC*.
Esta zona da Atalaia nos ultimos dias tem atingido máximas jeitosas.
Sigo com 19.0ºC e 66% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2010 às 22:13)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *14,3ºC*

A máxima foi de *21,4ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de *29,0km/h*

Afora estão 16,0ºc, 79%HR, 1016,1hpa e vento fraco 2km/h


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

Com 14,6ºC sigo actualmente, estando o céu limpo e o vento fraco.

Humidade a 86%.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2010 às 23:16)

Sigo com 16.9*C.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2010 às 23:26)

Extremos de hoje:

14,6 ºC / 22,8 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado e vento fraco de Oeste, mas variável.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Abr 2010 às 23:40)

De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 16.6ºC, 75%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.7ºC
22.2ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Abr 2010 às 23:45)

Sigo com 14,6ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (24 Abr 2010 às 00:25)

Céu limpo e uma temperatura actual de 13,9Cº.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2010 às 00:33)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Por agora, 14,5ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2010 às 00:36)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19.4ºC

Mín - 14.4ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2010 às 08:36)

Bom dia.

Uma temperatura mínima ligeiramente mais baixa, hoje, com *12,5ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 15,1ºC, humidade nos 88% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

O vento é nulo e há alguma neblina.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Abr 2010 às 10:01)

Bom dia!
O céu segue nublado com abertas, e não corre ponta de ar...
Já 20ºC, com 63%HR, 1020hpa.
Mínima de 14.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2010 às 11:18)

Mínima de *10.5ºC*.
Agora vou com 20.6ºC e 45% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado , mas existem nuvens cinzentas.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2010 às 12:11)

Bom dia!!

Por aqui a mínima foi mais fresca e ficou nos 12,0ºC

Agora sigo com 19,7ºC, 68%HR, 1018,7hpa e vento fraco apenas com um máximo até agora de 12,9km/h


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2010 às 13:21)

Atingi já os *19,5ºC* de temperatura. Depois de uma ligeira descida, eis que volta a subir, estando de momento nos 18,6ºC.

Humidade a 72% e pressão a 1019 hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado de OSO (248º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2010 às 13:37)

Mínima de 13,2 ºC.

Céu encoberto e vento fraco do quadrante Sul, bastante variável na direcção.

De momento, 20,8 ºC e 59 % de humidade, pressão nos 1019,2 hPa.

Um dia, tal como ontem, sem precipitação.


----------



## zejorge (24 Abr 2010 às 14:50)

Boa tarde

Neste momento sigo com

Temp - 22,0º
HRelativa - 60%
Pressão - 1020 hpa
Vento - SW 5,2 kmh
UV - 4

O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2010 às 22:41)

Máxima de 21,7 ºC.

De momento, céu pouco nublado por cirrus e 16,5 ºC, vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

Bom dia *25 de Abril*
Sigo com foguetes e 16.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2010 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18.9ºC

Mín - 12.8ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Abr 2010 às 00:30)

Dia ameno, de alguma nebulosidade que foi diminuido com o passar do dia.
De momento, 16.5ºc, 82%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.8ºC
22.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2010 às 10:09)

Mínima de 14,9 ºC numa noite de céu geralmente limpo.

De momento, 20,3 ºC e vento fraco de Norte, humidade nos 73 %.

Pressão a 1022,7 hPa, estável.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Abr 2010 às 10:15)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo, finalmente, com uma temperatura de 19ºC, 73%HR, 1025hpa...
Mínima de 15.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2010 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

Mínima aqui de *13,6ºC*

Agora céu completamente limpo e uma temperatura já bem amena de 22,3ºC e humidade de 61% com um vento muito fraco com média actual de 2,3km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Abr 2010 às 11:42)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12.8ºC, por agora estão 22.0ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2010 às 11:47)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.

De momento, 22,9 ºC e 57 % de humidade, pressão nos 1022,9 hPa.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2010 às 11:56)

Isto está a aquecer muito rapidamente hoje! já marca 23,8ºC, 54%HR e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2010 às 12:38)

Mínima de *14.8ºC.*
Sigo com *26.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2010 às 12:56)

Aqui tenho agora:

Temp:*25,5ºC* máxima do ano já
Hum: *49%*
Pressão: *1021,6hpa*
Vento:*3km/h*


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Abr 2010 às 14:02)

miguel disse:


> Aqui tenho agora:
> 
> Temp:*25,5ºC* máxima do ano já
> Hum: *49%*
> ...



Por aqui não segue tão quente, mercê de uma brisa marítima que se vai sentindo...
Ainda assim, está uma agradável tarde, perfeita para trabalhar...
Sigo então com 23.4ºC, 44%HR, 1023hpa, UV5.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2010 às 14:07)

Sigo agora com:

Temp:*26,0ºC* máxima prevista pelo IM atingida 
Hum:*43%*
Pressão:*1021,0hpa*
Vento:*6km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2010 às 15:01)

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

Por aqui 22.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Abr 2010 às 15:38)

Que calor que está hoje por aqui estão neste momento 29.1ºC, para os lados do interior já há boas formações


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2010 às 16:07)

Por aqui sigo com 27.7ºC.
Já tive uma máxima de *28.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2010 às 16:26)

Agora estão:

Temp:*27,1ºC* máxima de *27,6ºC*
Hum:*42%*
Pressão:*1020,5hpa*
Vento:*3km/h*


----------



## thunderboy (25 Abr 2010 às 17:21)

Boa tarde
Máxima de *29.1ºC*por aqui.
Agora sigo com 27.8ºC e a nortada começa a aparecer...


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2010 às 17:35)

Nortada moderada, aqui.

A temperatura que há pouco estava nos 25ºC, já caiu para os 23ºC.
A descida mantém-se.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2010 às 17:39)

AnDré disse:


> Nortada moderada, aqui.
> 
> A temperatura que há pouco estava nos 25ºC, já caiu para os 23ºC.
> A descida mantém-se.



E Moscavide teve uma máxima de 28,3 ºC.

O calor nunca cá tréguas numa terra tão baixa, que ainda vai na casa dos 26 ºC.

O vento parece soprar agora moderado de NO.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2010 às 18:54)

Por aqui ainda vou com 24.6ºC e 60% de Humidade...
Céu pouco nublado e muito sol.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2010 às 19:03)

Aqui a máxima foi de *27,6ºC* amanha mais 

O vento despertou este final de tarde mas fraco a moderado de NW com um máximo de 26km/h

Temperatura actual de 25,2ºC e 59%HR


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Abr 2010 às 19:32)

Boas!

Sigo com 20.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (25 Abr 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje:

Max: 26,7º

Min: 8,9º

Neste momento 16,1º


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia foi marcado essencialmente pelo calor. A máxima aqui em Mira-Sintra nem foi muito alta, com *23,9ºC*, mas em Lisboa senti mais alguns graus.

De momento sigo com 16,1ºC, vento fraco a moderado de Norte, e céu limpo.

Humidade nos 86%.


----------



## fsl (25 Abr 2010 às 22:22)

*Hoje em Oeiras foi igualada a TEMP Max do Ano : 27.2ºs


Condições actuais (actualizado a 25-04-10  22:16) 
Temperatura:  18.0°C  
Humidade: 77%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.9°C  
Vento: 11.3 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1022.8 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 63.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  426.8mm 
Wind chill:  17.2°C  
Indíce THW:   17.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  18.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  15.4°C às   4:10  27.2°C às 16:15 
Humidade:  55%  às  15:11  92%  às   3:50 
Ponto de Orvalho:  13.9°C às   3:26  18.3°C às  14:58 
Pressão:  1020.3hPa  às   3:39  1022.8hPa  às  22:14 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   32.2 km/hr  às  18:04 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  15.6°C às   3:43  
Maior Indíce Calor   27.8°C às  16:13 

*


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Abr 2010 às 00:05)

Foi por pouco, mas foi batida a máxima do ano com 26.1ºC.
De momento, sigo com 18.6ºC, 68%HR, 1025hpa, céu pouco nubaldo.

Extremos do dia:

15.8ºC
26.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23.9ºC

Mín - 15.0ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2010 às 00:28)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (juro que não copiei os do Mário, no que toca a temperaturas) 






---

De momento sigo com 14,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2010 às 00:46)

Extremos de ontem:

14,9 ºC / 28,3 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu geralmente pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2010 às 00:47)

olá boa noite! 

Foi um dia que se sentiu na pele com uma temperatura (penso eu, porque não medi) um pouco acima do considerado normal. Enfim, a Primavera já suficientemente avançada para que os efeitos do ar seco e já aquecido de ENE nos dê um toque de um Verão como que antecipado.

Ainda com o RS por instalar, espero fazê-lo muito em breve, aguardo pelos registos da minha estação com o entusiasmo demonstrado anteriormente!

De momento, a temperatura (local serviço) está nos *16ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Abr 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia!
Nesta segunda feira em que tenciono dar início à minha época balnear, se as previsões se confirmarem, começa-se o dia com 18.6ºC, 72%HR, 1025hpa, céu praticamente limpo, e vento fraco.
Isto após uma mínima de 15.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, mínima de *12,5ºC*, e temperatura actual de 15,4ºC.

A humidade ainda se situa nos 90%, e o vento sopra fraco de Norte.

Pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2010 às 10:33)

A temperatura sobe bastante rápido. Ao ritmo de +3,6ºC/h, encontro-me de momento com *19,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 82% e vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 13,9 ºC numa noite de céu limpo e vento fraco.

De momento, o vento sopra fraco de NNE, com 21,7 ºC e 63 % de humidade.

Pressão em subida, nos 1024,1 hPa.


----------



## Teles (26 Abr 2010 às 11:31)

Boas ,por aqui céu com alguns cirros e temperatura actual de 22,8


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2010 às 11:56)

A temperatura sobe como se não houvesse amanhã!

Já atingi os +5,0ºC/h. Estou, de momento, com *24,2ºC*.

A humidade desce ao ritmo de -36%/h, encontrando-se nos 45%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Abr 2010 às 12:00)

Por aqui já estão 28.0ºC, já é verão


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2010 às 12:07)

Por aqui 24.1ºC, bastante quente 

Em breve o vento irá rodar para NW por aqui, e depois lá vai ela descer, de momento encontra-se de NE.


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2010 às 12:22)

Mínima de 12,8ºC.

Agora sobe, sobe...
Vai nos actuais 24,3ºC.
Humidade nos 44%.
Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Abr 2010 às 12:28)

Aqui também sobe bem. Sigo com 26,2ºC.

Céu limpo, belo dia de verão


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Abr 2010 às 12:28)

Por aqui é muito mais lento o ritmo de subida... apenas 22.3ºC ainda...
Estou a ver a praia em perigo...


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Abr 2010 às 12:40)

Boas!

Mínima de *14.1ºC*

Agora sigo com 24.5ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (26 Abr 2010 às 12:51)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia quente, no momento com 27,1º

A mínima foi de 9,7º.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2010 às 13:02)

A máxima do ano até ao momento já foi superada. *25,7ºC* é a temperatura actual.

Humidade nos 52% e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2010 às 13:18)

Estou com 25.9ºC 

Céu limpinho e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Lousano (26 Abr 2010 às 13:41)

Está a aquecer bem hoje, já vai nos 29,4º.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Abr 2010 às 14:26)

Boa tarde, 29.4ºC por aqui, que é a máxima até ao momento.
Posso dar como ultrapassada a anterior máxima do ano de 29.1ºC registada ontem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Abr 2010 às 14:37)

Por aqui neste mometo estão 30.3ºC.


----------



## fsl (26 Abr 2010 às 15:05)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP Max já está em 29.2ºs, assim ultrapassando a anterior Max do Ano em 2ºs.


Condições actuais (actualizado a 26-04-10  15:01) 
Temperatura:  29.2°C  
Humidade: 40%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.2°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr E 
Pressão: 1021.2 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 63.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  426.8mm 
Wind chill:  29.2°C  
Indíce THW:   29.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  29.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  14.7°C às   6:01  29.2°C às 15:01 
Humidade:  39%  às  14:39  86%  às   7:56 
Ponto de Orvalho:  11.7°C às   4:02  15.6°C às  10:02 
Pressão:  1021.2hPa  às  14:59  1023.2hPa  às   9:59 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   37.0 km/hr  às   0:04 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  14.4°C às   0:33  
Maior Indíce Calor   29.4°C às  15:00 

*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2010 às 15:35)

Dia muitíssimo quente para a época 

Já levo 28.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2010 às 16:35)

Uma tarde quente, com 31,2 ºC de momento e vento fraco de NE.

A humidade está nos 38 % e a pressão em leve descida, nos 1021,0 hPa.

Um dia que começou com uma mínima de 13,9 ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Abr 2010 às 17:02)

A minha estação que devia estar "on-fire" por estar numa zona potencialmente mais quente, deve ter hoje uma das máximas mais baixas da zona de Lisboa. 

Tenho para já máxima de 29,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2010 às 17:05)

Tarde muito quente também na zona de Odivelas.
A máxima foi de longe a mais alta do ano. 29,2ºC atingida há momentos.

Agora sigo com 28,9ºC e 37% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (26 Abr 2010 às 17:09)

HotSpot disse:


> A minha estação que devia estar "on-fire" por estar numa zona potencialmente mais quente, deve ter hoje uma das máximas mais baixas da zona de Lisboa.
> 
> Tenho para já máxima de 29,0ºC



Aqui a máxima foi, até ao momento, de 29,1ºC. Mesmo assim subiu mais do que eu esperava. 

Mas ainda continua no sobe e desce, pelo que este valor ainda poderá ser ultrapassado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2010 às 17:12)

Ainda bastante resistente, com 31,7 ºC e 37 % de humidade.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE, por vezes.

O céu permanece pouco nublado por cumulus a SE.


----------



## fsl (26 Abr 2010 às 18:02)

*Oeiras com nova TEMP Max : 30.9ºs.  


Condições actuais (actualizado a 26-04-10  17:46) 
Temperatura:  30.2°C  
Humidade: 42%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 15.8°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr SW 
Pressão: 1020.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 63.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  426.8mm 
Wind chill:  30.2°C  
Indíce THW:   30.6°C  
Indíce Calor:  30.6°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  14.7°C às   6:01  30.9°C às 16:40 
Humidade:  36%  às  16:00  86%  às   7:56 
Ponto de Orvalho:  11.7°C às   4:02  16.1°C às  16:36 
Pressão:  1020.1hPa  às  17:22  1023.2hPa  às   9:59 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   37.0 km/hr  às   0:04 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  14.4°C às   0:33  
Maior Indíce Calor   31.1°C às  16:37 

*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Abr 2010 às 18:26)

A Máxima de hoje por cá foi de 31.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2010 às 18:57)

Máxima do dia, mês, e ano, com *27,9ºC*.

Esteve uma tarde espectacular.

De momento sigo com 24,9ºC, humidade a 40% e vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2010 às 18:59)

Dia já muito quente hoje isto não é um dia de Primavera mas sim de Verão 

Máxima de *31,2ºC*

Agora estão ainda *29,9ºC* o vento sopra muito fraco como em todo o dia em que a rajada máxima não foi alem dos 21km/h logo ao inicio da manha...


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Tive uma mínima de *15.1ºC* e máxima de *28.0ºC.*
Sigo agora ainda com 26.9ºC, e agora tem estado a subir.
Céu pouco nublado e brisa agradável


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Abr 2010 às 19:38)

Boas!

Dia bastante quente!

Sigo com 23.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (26 Abr 2010 às 19:46)

A escalada da temperatura terminou cerca das 14H30, com 30,6º, devido ao surgir de vento de NW.

Neste momento 25,4º.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2010 às 19:55)

Ainda com 27,9ºC e 49%HR o vento é fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## thunderboy (26 Abr 2010 às 20:42)

Máxima de *31.4ºC* seguida de vento forte de norte, que agora acalmou.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Abr 2010 às 21:05)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui a máxima foi, até ao momento, de 29,1ºC. Mesmo assim subiu mais do que eu esperava.
> 
> Mas ainda continua no sobe e desce, pelo que este valor ainda poderá ser ultrapassado.



Deixem lá que a minha ficou-se pelos 28.8ºC...
Mínimas altas e máximas baixas, é a minha sina...
De momento, ainda 24.5ºC, com 47%HR, 1023hpa. Algumas nuvens no céu, mas nada de importante...

Extremos do dia:

15.4ºC
28.8ºC.


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2010 às 21:08)

boas noites
sigo, na encarnação, com 23.4º, céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.
desde 5f passada a maxima registrada foi de 28.4º...convenhamos que estou num 5º andar, pelo que a 2m devem-se ter registrado valores um pouco maiores


----------



## fsl (26 Abr 2010 às 22:11)

*Em Oeiras ainda estão 23.3ºs, i.é. mais 5ºs do que ontem à mesma hora:


Condições actuais   (actualizado às 26-04-10 22:01) 
Temperatura: 23.3°C Wind chill: 22.6°C Humidade: 42%  Ponto Condensação: 9.7°C  
Pressão: 1021.1 hPa Vento: 22.5 km/hr  NNW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2010 às 22:14)

Neste momento a temperatura está a subir, 21.4ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

Viva a tropicalidade! Está uma noite de fazer inveja a muitas de Verão.

Ainda que o vento sopre fraco de NNO (338º), sigo com *20,1ºC*.

Vim agora da rua e está-se mesmo bem!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2010 às 23:19)

Uma noite de ananases e frutas tropicais, ainda com 22,2 ºC e 49 % de humidade.

O céu está limpo e a máxima foi de 31,9 ºC, pouco depois das 17h.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Abr 2010 às 23:29)

Máxima de *26,9ºC*.

Sigo com 19,3ºC, que rica noite que está  melhor que muitas no Verão, está-se perfeitamente bem na rua! 

Vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2010 às 23:33)

boa noite... 

Noite fantástica para um passeio, para quem pode, claro! 

Temperatura alta demais sobretudo à tarde, provavelmente na ordem dos 30ºC no seu ponto máximo e certamente com baixos níveis de HR.

Ainda se sentem os efeitos da concentração de calor nas superfícies, daí que por aqui (local serviço) esteja com *21ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29.4ºC

Mín - 13.3ºC

Céu limpo a pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Uma noite de ananases e frutas tropicais (...)



Ia precisamente referir isso, há pouco. Ainda que já esteja abaixo do limiar da tropicalidade (19,5ºC actuais), esta expressão aplica-se na totalidade!


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

Ora aqui vai algo que não se vê todos os dias.
Às 22h UTC, o cabo Raso estava com 22,8ºC apesar do vento ser moderado de *Noroeste*.


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2010 às 00:26)

Tenho a esta hora 21,9ºC e 58%HR com vento quase nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2010 às 00:37)

Ainda com 20,8 ºC e vento nulo, mais uma inversão térmica a avizinhar-se para esta noite.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2010 às 01:29)

De momento ainda a caminho dos *19ºC*!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2010 às 07:08)

Bom dia!

Depois desta madrugada espectacular, com mínima de *18,0ºC*, eis que sigo já com *21,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 56%, pressão a 1020 hPa e vento fraco de NE (45º).


----------



## Teles (27 Abr 2010 às 07:56)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura actual de 16,9Cº


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2010 às 08:33)

há pouco na encarnação, 19.8º, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 16,7 ºC.

De momento, céu pouco nublado por cirrus e 22,7 ºC.

Mais quente do que ontem pela mesma hora, com vento praticamente nulo, de Norte.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2010 às 10:44)

Dia de verão na região, por aqui. 

Mínima de 17,2ºC.
Agora 24,8ºC e 49% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## vitamos (27 Abr 2010 às 11:41)

Céu pouco nublado e... calor! Pelas 8h já estavam 19ºC. O dia prossegue bem quente para a época!


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Abr 2010 às 11:46)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Depois desta madrugada espectacular, com mínima de *18,0ºC*, eis que sigo já com *21,4ºC*.
> 
> Humidade nos 56%, pressão a 1020 hPa e vento fraco de NE (45º).



Com uma distância tão curta como é que tive mínima de *12,2ºC*!?!? 

Até às 2h da madrugada a temperatura permaneceu quase que estagnada nos 19ºC, não sei se foi humidade que fez a temperatura supostamente descer!?.. 

Sigo com 27ºC, vento nulo e céu nublado por cirrus.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2010 às 12:08)

JFPT disse:


> Com uma distância tão curta como é que tive mínima de *12,2ºC*!?!?



Eu acho que foi do termómetro que deve tar doido 

Por aqui céu com muitos cirros e 26.5ºC.

O vento está fraco. Algo me diz que devido aos cirros hoje não vai ser tão quente, apesar de já estar mais quente que ontem por esta hora, é esperar pra ver


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2010 às 12:19)

JFPT disse:


> Com uma distância tão curta como é que tive mínima de *12,2ºC*!?!?



Inversões térmicas de 5,8ºC em 300m de distância (da minha casa à tua), quando a altitude é praticamente a mesma, é obra! Essa mínima não é real.

---

De momento, encontro-me já perto da máxima de ontem! O dia está a ser mais quente.

27,5ºC por agora, com humidade nos 44% e vento fraco de NE (45º).

Ainda assim, não deixa de estar muito agradável.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Abr 2010 às 12:20)

Por cá a mínima foi de *13,6ºC*

A ver se hoje chego aos 30ºC pela primeira vez...

Sigo com *27,4ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Abr 2010 às 12:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu acho que foi do termómetro que deve tar doido





Gilmet disse:


> Inversões térmicas de 5,8ºC em 300m de distância (da minha casa à tua), quando a altitude é praticamente a mesma, é obra! Essa mínima não é real.



Pois, que não é real já eu sabia.. Infelizmente este também já deve ter os dias contados.. 

Felizmente terei em breve uma estação como deve ser!

Sigo já com 27,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2010 às 13:24)

Em Odivelas sigo de momento com 28,4ºC. (+2,2ºC que ontem à mesma hora).
Ontem a máxima aqui foi de 29,4ºC. Vamos lá ver até onde vai hoje.

Vento fraco e 38% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (27 Abr 2010 às 13:53)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi 12,4º.

Neste momento céu encoberto por nuvens altas e um efeito estufa que leva a temperatura actual aos 31,4º


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2010 às 13:54)

Se não chegar aos 30ºC, de certo ficarei muito perto.

28,7ºC por agora, com céu muito nublado por Cirrus e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2010 às 13:55)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *18,8ºC*

Agora sigo com 29,4ºC, 42%HR, 1019,3hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Abr 2010 às 14:03)

Por aqui neste momento estão 32.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas, de referir que a temperatura já chegou aos 33.0ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Abr 2010 às 14:07)

Dia abafado por aqui...

30,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Abr 2010 às 14:14)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia quente e abafado...
Embora não esteja o céu limpo como esteve ontem, antes está encoberto, o bafo da rua é típico do Verão...
A mínima terá andado pela casa dos 19ºC, pois não sei porquê, o WDisplay resolveu perder os dados desta noite...
De momento, 28ºC, 45%HR, 1022hpa.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Abr 2010 às 14:20)

Boa tarde, pela segunda vez neste ano ultrapassei os 30ºC seguindo agora com 30.5ºC.
A manhã de hoje aqueceu muito mais rapidamente que ontem. Não esperava que o dia de hoje pudesse vir a ser mais quente que ontem...
40%HR


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2010 às 15:16)

Por aqui a máxima de ontem já foi ultrapassada (29.4ºC), encontro-me com 29.5ºC.

O vento está fraco de NE.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Abr 2010 às 15:21)

E depois de ultrapassada a máxima de ontem de 31.4ºC já vou nos 31.8ºC.
35%HR


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Abr 2010 às 15:28)

Mínima de 15.1ºC.
Agora com *32.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2010 às 15:33)

*30,0ºC*


Humidade nos 33% e vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Abr 2010 às 15:46)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *18.5ºC*.

Agora sigo com 28.7ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Abr 2010 às 16:13)

Aqui a máxima já chegou aos *31,6ºC*

Nova máxima para o mês de Abril nos anos (2008-2010). A anterior era de 2008 com 31,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2010 às 17:07)

Máxima atingida há pouco, com 32,1 ºC.

Mas pode ainda não ser a máxima definitiva, estou ainda com 31,9 ºC e 34 % de humidade.

O vento sopra fraco de NNE.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Abr 2010 às 17:16)

Máxima de *32.3ºC* atingida às 16.10h.


----------



## fsl (27 Abr 2010 às 18:04)

*Oeiras com nova TEMP Max do Ano : 32.2ºs


Condições actuais (actualizado a 27-04-10  18:01) 
Temperatura:  31.2°C  
Humidade: 37%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.8°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1017.2 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 63.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  426.8mm 
Wind chill:  31.2°C  
Indíce THW:   30.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  30.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  17.3°C às   6:40  32.2°C às 17:42 
Humidade:  36%  às  16:43  77%  às   6:40 
Ponto de Orvalho:  7.8°C às   0:00  17.8°C às  12:30 
Pressão:  1017.2hPa  às  17:55  1021.3hPa  às   0:42 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   24.1 km/hr  às   0:15 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  17.2°C às   6:29  
Maior Indíce Calor   32.2°C às  17:39 

*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Abr 2010 às 18:09)

Sigo com 29.7ºC, depois de uma máxima de *32.3ºC.*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Abr 2010 às 18:28)

A Máxima de hoje foi de 33.3ºC, por agora ainda estão 30.2ºC e o céu mantêm-se nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2010 às 18:35)

São 18h35, e ainda estou com 29.1ºC, é algo espectacular e raro por aqui 

O vento encontra-se fraco de NE.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Abr 2010 às 18:39)

Boas!

Sigo ainda com 28.4ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Abr 2010 às 18:42)

E entrou-se nos trintas... 30.4ºC de máxima, pelas 16h48...
De momento, ainda 29.3ºC, 36%HR, e céu nublado por nuvens altas...
Mais um belíssimo dia de praia...


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2010 às 19:42)

Boas

Mínima:*18,8ºC*

Máxima: *31,8ºC* máxima do ano!

Rajada máxima: *22,5km/h*

Agora estão 28,5ºC, 38%HR, 1017,0hpa e vento fraco inferior a 5km/h


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Abr 2010 às 19:43)

por aqui ainda 30ºC e um calor sufocante... 
O  valor mais elevado registado esta tarde foi de 31,5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Abr 2010 às 20:11)

Mais um dia bastante quente, tendo atingido os *30ºC* de temperatura máxima!
Sigo com 27,5ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2010 às 20:32)

Ora, que belo pôr-do-Sol, depois de uma máxima de *31,3ºC*.

Por agora ainda sigo com *24,6ºC*.

É Verão!


----------



## Teles (27 Abr 2010 às 21:34)

Boas , aqui a temperatura maxima foi 32,5Cº , neste momento estão 24,2Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Abr 2010 às 21:39)

Ainda uns quentes 25ºC a esta hora!
Mantém-se alguma nebulosidade alta a enquadrar uma bela Lua...

Extremos do dia: 

19.6ºC
30.4ºC (máxima do ano)!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

Estou neste momento com uma temperatura de algumas máximas de Verão, 24.9ºC.

Vento fraco de N.


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2010 às 22:20)

boas noites
neste momento, na encarnação, 25.0º, céu nublado por cirrus translucidus e vento nulo.
a maxima ( estou num 5ºandar..) foi de* 29.7º*.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2010 às 22:23)

Onde moro, a máxima foi de exactamente *30,0ºC*.
Mas na cidade de Odivelas deve ter sido mais, dado que parte da cidade está inserida num vale a apenas 20m acima do nível médio das águas do mar. E enquanto cá em cima fazia uma brisa, lá em baixo, niente.

Agora sigo com 24,2ºC, 42% de humidade e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2010 às 22:36)

Ainda com uns surpreendentes 22,8ºC a esta hora, com humidade nos 57% e vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## fsl (27 Abr 2010 às 22:36)

*Neste momento Oeiras ainda com 24.6ºs:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-04-10 22:31) 
Temperatura: 24.6°C Wind chill: 24.6°C Humidade: 55%  Ponto Condensação: 14.9°C  
Pressão: 1018.1 hPa Vento: 0.0 km/hr  N  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## thunderboy (27 Abr 2010 às 22:48)

24.9ºC a esta hora e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2010 às 22:56)

Aqui sigo com 24,1ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2010 às 23:08)

Máxima de 32,2 ºC numa tarde quente de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Ainda 24,4 ºC e vento fraco de ONO, humidade nos 51 %.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30.0ºC

Mín - 19.4ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## ct5iul (28 Abr 2010 às 01:06)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

26-04-2010
Temp Max: 31.9ºc 16:30
-----------------------------
27-04-2010
Temp Max: 31.6ºc 16:00
Temp Min: 18.3ºc 04:14
Rajada Max: 24.1km/h 21:50

Temp actual 24.1ºC 01:00
Pressão: 1017.2Hpa 01:00
8Intensidade do Vento: 15.0 km/h 01:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:Nw
Temperatura do vento: 22.0ºC 01:00
Humidade Relativa: 51% 01:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 01:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 01:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Medidas de autoproteção para ondas de calor. Visite o portal de saúde pública em:
http://www.saudepublica.web.pt/05-PromocaoSaude/051-Educacao/Calor.htm


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2010 às 02:05)

Noite fantástica, pela Várzea de Sintra estão 23,1ºC


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2010 às 07:41)

Boas , por aqui céu praticamente limpo e uma temperatura actual de 17,5Cº


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2010 às 09:03)

Primeira mínima tropical do ano: *20,2ºC*.
Incrível!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2010 às 09:20)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Hoje, temperatura mínima de uns surpreendentes *21,4ºC*!

De momento encontro-me com 22,9ºC e vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## vitamos (28 Abr 2010 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

A manhã segue já bem quente. Há pouco já estavam 20ºC. Neste momento sente-se que o mercúrio sobe a pique! Que dias estes...


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2010 às 10:14)

bons dias
na encarnação, minima de *20.4º*, fabuloso para a época e questão, embora outras localidades tambem tenham tido noites quentes ( min acima dos 17/18º)
ás 08.00h, estavam 20.7º, brisa de NNE/NE e céu nublado por nuvens altas e translucidas.
actualmente, no campo grande, a temperatura está muito agradavel ( na casa dos 23º) e o vento fraco com esta luminosidade  dá a impressão de um dia de verão fantastico


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Abr 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Por aqui também tive uma mínima espectacular.

*20,7ºC* 

Já há muito tempo que não se tinha mínimas destas, nem em muitos dias de Verão.. Incríveis estes dias que ai estão!

Sigo com 26,0ºC, vento nulo e céu nublado por uma camada de cirrus.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2010 às 11:10)

A temperatura tem subido, esta manhã, mais lentamente que ontem, mas ainda assim encontro-me com 25,5ºC, agora.

Vento nulo e humidade nos 47%. Pressão estável nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2010 às 11:20)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 11,9º.

Neste momento 27,9º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2010 às 11:53)

Mínima tórrida de 19,6 ºC na última madrugada.

De momento, 26,1 ºC e vento fraco de NE, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, com boas abertas.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2010 às 13:02)

Um céu cheio de _cirrosestratos_ e 27.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2010 às 13:02)

Sigo com *28,4ºC*, e talvez ainda chegue aos 30ºC.

Humidade nos 37% e vento fraco do quadrante Este.


----------



## meteo (28 Abr 2010 às 13:06)

Boas tardes

Por aqui mais um dia de Verão,depois do dia quentissimo de ontem,com máxima de 32ºC em Oeiras. 

De realçar também a noite tropical hoje! Minima de 20,3 ºC...


----------



## lsalvador (28 Abr 2010 às 13:17)

Até ao momento os meus extremos são :

32.4 ºC (12:57)
12.3 ºC (06:46)

Com uma diferença entre ambos em 20.1ºC, uma diferença abismas.


----------



## F_R (28 Abr 2010 às 13:25)

Bastante calor em Santarém

às 11 horas estavam 26.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2010 às 13:26)

Aqui sigo com 28,0ºC e vento fraco de SE.

É possível ver dois halos (embora de forma tímida), em volta do sol:





Outra, agora com o halo ao centro mais intenso:


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2010 às 13:36)




----------



## JoãoPT (28 Abr 2010 às 13:57)

Sigo com 28,6ºC, após já ter ido aos *28,8ºC*.

Vento fraco e céu nublado por cirroestratos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2010 às 14:17)

Mais uma tarde de calor, com a temperatura ainda a subir e, de momento, com 30,3 ºC.

O vento sopra fraco de ENE.


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2010 às 14:30)

O dia está semelhante ao de ontem, com temp. actual de 31,5º

Surgem os primeiros cumulus.


----------



## zejorge (28 Abr 2010 às 15:53)

Boa tarde

Os valores que tenho neste momento são

Temp. - 30,4º
HRelativa - 30%
Pressão - 1016 hpa
Vento fraco SSE

UV - 3


----------



## ferreirinha47 (28 Abr 2010 às 16:41)

Boas tardes, esta tarde Leiria bateu o record nacional anual 33,5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2010 às 16:46)

Máxima de *30.2ºC.*
Agora com 29.2ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2010 às 17:25)

Uns _mammatus_ espectaculares  estou com 25.4ºC e o vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2010 às 17:36)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *18,5ºC* e a máxima foi de *30,4ºC* foram três dias seguidos acima dos 30ºC 

Agora sigo com 27,6ºC, 40%HR, 1014,4hpa e vento fraco de W


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2010 às 18:14)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia quente e encoberto...
A mínima foi de 19.9ºC, praticamente tropical...
Máxima de 29.5ºC.
De momento, 24.7ºC, 42%HR, 1017hpa e uma brisa fresca de NO a refrescar o ambiente...


----------



## thunderboy (28 Abr 2010 às 19:56)

Boa tarde.
Nova máxima do ano de *32.8ºC* mais 0.5ºC que a de ontem(32.3ºC).


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Abr 2010 às 20:16)

Máxima de *29,7ºC*!

Por agora a temperatura já se nota que desceu bem, 22,6ºC.

Vento fraco e céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2010 às 20:46)

É halos é _cirros_ é _mammatus_ e agora são estas  como se chamam ? _Cirros ondulados_ ?


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2010 às 21:03)

A máxima hoje foi de 31,8º, mas não chegou à de ontem que foi de 32,5º.

Neste momento ainda 23,0º.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2010 às 21:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> É halos é _cirros_ é _mammatus_ e agora são estas  como se chamam ? _Cirros ondulados_ ?



Descobri 

Kelvin-Helmholtz, têm um processo de desenvolvimento um bocado complexo


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2010 às 21:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> É halos é _cirros_ é _mammatus_ e agora são estas  como se chamam ? _Cirros ondulados_ ?



Bom registo


----------



## F_R (28 Abr 2010 às 21:52)

Segundo o IM
Santarém teve uma máxima de 30ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2010 às 21:52)

Está mais fresco a esta hora do que ontem, que andava pelos 25ºC...
De momento, 21.3ºC, 58%HR, 1019hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

19.9ºC
29.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima mais baixa do que a de ontem. Por pouco não chegou aos 30ºC. *29,3ºC* pelas 14:39.

De momento sigo com 19,5ºC, nova mínima.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1018 hPa, com vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

boas noites
neste momento, na encarnação, 21.5º, céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens estratiformes altas e vento fraco do quadrante oeste.
a tarde foi quente mas tornou-se ventosa, com vento moderado de W entre as 16/17h e as 20H.
resumindo....dia tipico de verão:
*20.4º*/*29.7º*


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2010 às 23:39)

Sigo com 19,6ºC, 72%HR, 1016,6hpa e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2010 às 23:43)

Máxima de 30,9 ºC.

Uma tarde de céu muito nublado por cirroestratus.

De momento, ainda 20,2 ºC e vento nulo, uma noite de arrefecimento lento.


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2010 às 23:45)

Bons registos, Mário!

Em Alto dos Moinhos também vi umas formações giras.





Quanto a temperaturas, a tarde foi bastante quente.
Em Odivelas, máxima de 29,8ºC.

Agora, bastante mais fresco que nos outros dias. Sigo com 18,6ºC, vento fraco de 66% de humidade relativa


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28.9ºC

Mín - 17.8ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2010 às 00:30)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 17,5ºC. O céu encontra-se encoberto por Fractus e há nevoeiro na Serra. Cenário típico de uma noite de Verão.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Abr 2010 às 01:10)

olá boa noite 

Após mais um dia bastante quente, a noite ainda marcada pela concentração desse calor permanece bastante agradável.

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por algumas nuvens altas e o vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de oeste.

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos *18ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2010 às 07:11)

Bom dia.

Início de manhã diferente do que têm sido as dos últimos dias, desta vez com céu encoberto e apenas 15,9ºC.

A mínima foi de *15,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 88%, pressão a 1018 hPa e vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Abr 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *15.9ºC*.

Agora sigo com 18.7ºC, céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado.


----------



## vitamos (29 Abr 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto e vento fraco a marcar a manhã.


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2010 às 10:27)

pela encarnação, madrugada amena com céu nublado por nuvens altas e medias e vento fraco do quadrante norte, minima de *17.1º*.
pela manhã, cenario identico, com 17.8º ás 08.00h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2010 às 10:44)

Mínima de 16,4 ºC.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas e 20,6 ºC, humidade nos 67 %.


----------



## Teles (29 Abr 2010 às 12:46)

Boas ,por aqui céu com alguma nebulosidade , temperatura actual de 25,1Cº


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2010 às 12:57)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,6ºC

Agora registo 22,7ºC, 59%HR, 1018,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2010 às 13:33)

Boas.

Dia já mais fresco, já se notou um arrefecimento maior esta noite, tendo a mínima chegado aos *15,6ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 20,9ºC (ontem por esta hora já ia nos 26ºC), vento moderado e céu nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2010 às 13:59)

Vento moderado de Oeste e 24,2 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus, boas abertas e sensação de bastante calor ao sol, apesar da temperatura mais baixa hoje.


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2010 às 14:13)

Boa tarde.

Hoje a mínima foi de 13,9º

Depois de uma manhã de céu encoberto e bem fresca (16º/17º), a tarde já apresenta boas abertas e a temperatura já aumentou até ao 23,7º.


Neste momento 22,9º e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2010 às 17:29)

Boa tarde.

Muito mais fresca, a tarde de hoje, com máxima de apenas *20,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,6ºC e 69% de humidade.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Noroeste, e a pressão encontra-se estável nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Máxima de *24.5ºC.*
Por agora com 21.2ºC e 56% de Humidade...
Céu pouco nublado e algum vento.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2010 às 20:30)

Vai escurecendo, agora que o Sol já se pôs.

Sigo com uns frescos 16,0ºC, e humidade nos 77%.

Vento a 11,5 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2010 às 20:48)

Máxima de *21,3ºC*.

Sigo com 16ºC, vento fraco e céu nublado a Oeste.


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2010 às 22:10)

Vai refrescando bem, atingi a mínima do dia com 13,9º


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2010 às 22:30)

Boa noite!
Dia solarengo, mas mais fresco que nos últimos dois dias...
Vou seguindo com a mínima do dia, com 17ºC, 67%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17ºC (em actualização)
23.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2010 às 23:18)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de *24,8ºC*
A mínima está a ser ainda feita são os actuais 15,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2010 às 23:20)

Máxima de 24,4 ºC numa tarde de boas abertas e vento moderado de Oeste.

De momento, bastante mais fresco, com 16,0 ºC e 77 % de humidade.

A pressão volta a subir, estando nos 1018,0 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2010 às 00:01)

A mínima do dia 29 ficou nos 15,8 ºC, pelas 23:59.

---

Extremos do dia:

15,8 ºC / 24,4 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20.0ºC 

Mín - 14.4ºC

Céu pouco nublado a limpo e vento fraco/moderado.

Foi uma mudança radical, essencialmente na máxima (-8.9ºC) e mínima (-3.5ºC) que antes de ontem


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Abr 2010 às 00:42)

boa noite! 

De facto um dia que respeitou muito mais os padrões do mês em curso.
Fazia falta uma entrada de ar marítimo para interromper a exagerada escalada de temperaturas.

De momento o cenário é de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus fibratus, o vento apresenta-se fraco de WNW.
A temperatura (local serviço) anda pelos *14ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2010 às 08:14)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Temperatura mínima de *13,5ºC*, nesta madrugada mais fresca.

De momento encontro-me com 14,5ºC, humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1016 hPa.

Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## vitamos (30 Abr 2010 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca com céu nublado, essencialmente por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2010 às 12:14)

De momento, céu muito nublado, e _algum_ Sol.

Temperatura nos 16,9ºC e humidade a 69%.

Vento a 10,1 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2010 às 12:27)

Dia bastante fresco e com alguma nuvens.

Estou com 16.3ºC e o vento está fraco de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2010 às 16:00)

De momento com 20,6 ºC e 52 % de humidade.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de WNW.

Máxima até agora de 21,7 ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Abr 2010 às 18:48)

Boas!

Sigo com 16.5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2010 às 19:21)

Dados da nova estação :

18.2ºC, vento fraco de 4.6km/h e Wind Chill de 18.2ºC também.
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Abr 2010 às 19:56)

olá boa tarde! 

_Este fim-de-semana a reportar de Coimbra._

Durante a viagem esta manhã e até meio da tarde já por aqui, o cenário foi de muita nebulosidade mas sem precipitação visível, desde aí algum sol até este momento.
O vento desloca-se em geral fraco de WNW e neste momento segundo o meu termómetro indica estão *17ºC*.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2010 às 20:01)

Boas

Mínima:*14,4ºC*
Máxima: *21,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*32,2km/h*

Agora sigo com 17,2ºC, 59%HR, 1014,2hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2010 às 21:14)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *18,6ºC*, nesta tarde de céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

De momento sigo com 14,7ºC.

Vento fraco do quadrante Norte, e humidade nos 76%. Céu já com poucas núvens.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2010 às 21:52)

Sigo com 14.9ºC, vento fraco nos 1,4km/h e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2010 às 21:55)

boas noites
neste momento, céu limpo e vento nulo com 15.8º, na encarnação


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Abr 2010 às 23:11)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia ensolarado, sem prejuízo de alguma nebulosidade que sempre fez companhia...
Temperaturas mais frescas ainda que ontem.
De momento, 15.9ºC, 69%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.7ºC
20.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2010 às 01:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.2ºC

Mín - 13.9ºC

Céu pouco nublado a limpo e vento fraco/moderado.


----------

